# 11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. (La web del 11-M comprada antes del 11-M)



## Tocqueville (6 Ago 2015)

*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* 

*
11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* *COMENTARIOS DIFERENTES*












*Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde la web atocha11m.com que ya existía el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004.*

*Ante la situación de España, el independentismo catalán y otros asuntos, subimos a portada este artículo de 2004. ¡Qué duro es ver andar los caminos marcados y avisados, sin que nadie haya movido un dedo para impedirlo! (Paz Digital, 16-09-2012).*



*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN*

*Dosydos*

Paz Digital, 2004. *WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN.* Este texto formaba parte de la imagen presentada en la web *atocha11m.com, cuyo dominio ya estaba registrado el mismo 11-M de 2004*; aparecía *una fresa representando a España y Portugal, con una Cataluña separada y destrozada, un País Vasco verde y el resto de la Península masacrada; una cruz con un ramo y el BIENVENIDO AL FUTURO DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBERIA* (en inglés), nos sorprendía.


Las imágenes que van a ver a continuación corresponden a algunas de las capturas que hicimos en Paz Digital de lo que era un *gif animado*. La página www.atocha11m.com nos presentaba esa impactante imagen en movimiento recién sucedido el 11-M. Las imágenes que aparecen más abajo son algunas de las “tomas fijas ” de esa imagen dinámica…


Comprobábamos, entonces, que el dominio atocha11m.com estaba registrado y activo el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004 _(ver más abajo los datos del registro)_; ¿cuándo lo había solicitado su propietario para estar registrado ya el mismo 11-M? Trasládese el lector mentalmente al año 2004, en marzo, y recuerde lo que se tardaba en tener activo un dominio después de registrarlo y alojarlo.


Lo sorprendente de las imágenes no solo es lo que se podría relacionar con la masacre del 11-M, por lo impactantes y/o por su coincidencia en el nombre de la web, el del dominio y los terribles hechos que estábamos viviendo en España, sino que también nos llamó la atención, precisamente, la sugerencia de algo que *podría ser (también) una información para el futuro*, un mal augurio -¿o a sabiendas, dado el acierto de todo lo demás que refleja el hecho en su conjunto?-; se vislumbraba en la imagen una especie de amenaza latente (¿o una consigna o clave?), que, partiendo del corazón de España (fresa) en Atocha 11-M, llevaría a unos Estados Unidos de Iberia en los que Cataluña se separaría previamente, el resto de España quedaría masacrada, con ataques en otros puntos (tal vez se sugiera la entrada de un “disparo” por el Suroeste, afectando al Sureste, saliendo por Cataluña) y dejando los beneficios de todo el “espectáculo” en un Verde País Vasco.


La España separada y masacrada, y con implicaciones de Portugal (por lo de Iberia), un estado federal que incluya a Portugal nos viene a la mente como si de un hecho onírico se tratara. Podría ser todo esto el producto de un cúmulo de casualidades, al que tan acostumbrados no tienen en España; pero no debemos descartar las posibilidades de que un visionario (¿o no?) “viera” (¿o avisara?) los sucesos del 11-M y sus consecuencias hasta el extremo de tener el mismo 11-M registrado el dominio atocha11m.com. De tener continuación lo que la “visión” podría representar, y, si no nos equivocamos en la interpretación, Cataluña podría salir muy malparada; preferimos inclinarnos –ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo.


Se pueden hacer muchas “lecturas” de la imagen, su ubicación y su entorno, pero creemos que una muy simple y resumida podría ser ésta:


"Os avisamos de que en Atocha, el 11-M, será (o fue, da igual) masacrada España (por lo de Spain en el centro), lo que conllevará la facilidad de abrir un boquete al disparar desde el suroeste, dañando el sureste, separando a Cataluña destrozada, y recogiendo los beneficios el País Vasco, al tiempo que se da paso a los Estados Unidos de Iberia y lo que era España (SPAIN) se convierte en una cruz de cementerio coronada por un ramo de violetas".


Dejamos a los lectores de Paz Digital las otras muchas interpretaciones de la “escena” y de los hechos; para ello lean más abajo los datos sobre el registro del dominio aludido (observen que welcomefuture.com es a su vez otro dominio relacionado con atocha11m.com, pero diferentes) y observen las capturas de algunas de las imágenes que formaban la animación que, evidentemente, ya ha desaparecido. 

*Observen los datos que Paz Digital obtuvo en marzo de 2004, y que indican que el 11-M ya estuvo registrado el dominio* (¿cuándo se solicitó?).

_*atocha11m.com - El dominio esta actualmente registrado. *_

_Registrant:
hector lopez-berges (ATOCHA11M-COM-DOM)
wellcomefuture.com
wfuture.com, Salamanca 37008
Spain
doubleyourfuture.com


mrsdominio@yahoo.es
Domain Name: ATOCHA11M.COM
Status: PROTECTED
Administrative Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888
Technical Contact, Zone Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888


Record last updated on 31-Mar-2005.
Record expires on 11-Mar-2006.
*Record created on 11-Mar-2004*.
Domain servers in listed order:
Name Server: dns1.wellcomefuture.com
Name Server: dns2.wellcomefuture.com_

Del dueño de esa página web sabemos que se hacía llamar (con verdad o no) Héctor López Berges y que decía estar en Salamanca. De un tal Héctor López Berges (éste sí, real) sabemos, entre otras cosas (que no citaremos ahora), que se presentó a las elecciones 2004 en Salamanca por Ciudadanos en Blanco como número 3 de la lista electoral; iba en el mismo distrito que el actual Ministro Caldera.


De las imágenes que Paz Digital capturó del gif que aparecía en la página web atocha11m.com, registrada y ya activa el mismo once de marzo de 2004, seleccionamos éstas:




























Pero esto no es todo.


Como recordará el lector, tras la masacre de los trenes de Madrid, el 3 de abril de 2004 se produjo en Leganés el atentado de los “suicidados” (en el que dicen que murió el GEO Torronteras); entonces, el gobierno local (PSOE) convocó una manifestación; se manifestaron en Leganés todos los partidos de la “cuerda” socialista, junto con los artistas del “Hay motivo” y, en general, asistieron a la manifestación los marxistas-leninistas y anarquistas del “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”.


En la cabecera de la manifestación estaban los vecinos del edificio en el que se produjo el “suicidio”, también estaba la entonces futura vicepresidenta del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega; el entonces secretario de Organización del PSOE, José Blanco; el secretario general de la Federación Socialista Madrileña, Rafael Simancas; la portavoz del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Trinidad Jiménez; el alcalde de Leganés, José Luis Pérez Ráez; y el de Getafe, Pedro Castro; el secretario general de UGT, Cándido Méndez, etcétera...


En la pancarta de cabecera se leía: "Por la paz, no al terrorismo".


Los carteles que llevaban los manifestantes, producto de imprenta, llevaban la palabra 'PAZ' y eran idénticos a los que, por “magia espontánea”, llevaron los “espontáneos” del 13-M para protestar ante la sede del PP y llamar criminal a Aznar y asesinos a todos los del PP, a sus votantes, a sus simpatizantes y a todos los españoles que no comulgaran con el “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”, "Hay motivos"...


Hasta aquí, en lo que respecta a Leganés, fue conocido por los interesados en saber sobre la masacre del 11-M y sobre lo relacionado con ella.


Pero fueron menos los que prestaron atención a otras pancartas significativas a efectos de investigación –que sepamos, solo informábamos de esto desde Paz Digital-. En la manifestación por los atentados del 11-M y por los “suicidios” de la calle Martín Gaite, en Leganés, había una enorme pancarta en la que se leía:

*WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM​*




Desde Paz Digital, recuperamos una vez más esta información, que quizá pueda ser útil a los que buscamos la verdad del 11-M para que los asesinos terminen en la cárcel en vez de estar libres para seguir matando, y tal vez sirva también para otros más que posibles juicios sobre el 11-M (ya que el presente juicio solo trata de una parte de la masacre, en relación con los acusados conocidos hasta ahora). Mantenemos, hoy como entonces, que los interesados en que la verdad del 11-M se conozca, pero sobre todo los relacionados con la Justicia, deben investigar los sucesos que aquí señalamos y que apuntan a que *alguien, que estuvo representado en la manifestación de Leganés con una pancarta portada al menos por dos personas, tenía el dominio atocha11m.com el mismo día de la masacre y en su página web se veía a España masacrada y formando los Estados Unidos de Iberia.
*
_*
Dosydos

Puede ver el vídeo de CNN+ en el que se ve la pancarta de WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM haciendo clic en el siguiente enlace. Si desea bajar el vídeo, en el mismo enlace, haga clic botón derecho, “guardar destino como”.*_

Vídeo manifestación Leganés con pancarta WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM, cuyo dominio estaba registrado y activo el once de marzo de 2004

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AQUÍ FECHA MÁXIMA EN LA QUE SE PUDO RESERVAR EL DOMINIO* WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM


Otegi quiere saber, o de cómo el PSOE gana contra ETA la batalla del 11-M | ametralladora
_
"El símbolo del 11-M consiste en que el 11-M del año anterior España propone la invasión de Irak. En ese momento, en 2003, no había ninguna amenaza emitida por Al Qaeda (las que hay son posteriores). Se escogió la fecha del 11-M para que los atacados (el PP políticamente, los españoles físicamente) comprendieran que la amenaza-ultimátum iba en serio.


Que la fecha del 11-M fue elegida con anterioridad lo indica una página web que apareció en internet el mismo 11-M, (registrado el dominio por tanto, según los *plazos del ICANN,* *al menos 48 horas antes*, es decir, *como muy tarde el 9 de marzo de 2004*) y que se llamaba www.atocha11m.com."_
-------------------------------------------------

*ÍNDICE DE ARTÍCULOS SOBRE EL 11-M*

* [HILO OFICIAL 3] 11-M. Lo que callan los vendelibros y vendeperiódicos. Índice en actualización permanente. *

*EDICIÓN DEL 12-08-15*

Añado los enlaces de Torrente Ballester sobre el "Tratado de la Unión Europea", junto con otro enlaces de interés muy relacionados con la creación de la Fresa o Estado Federal (romper España y poniendo muertos sobre la mesa hasta conseguirlo):



Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Yo pondría como primero este:
> 
> *Versiones consolidadas del Tratado de la Unión Europea y del Tratado constitutivo de la Comunidad Europea. Diario Oficial de la Unión Europea C 115, 09.05.2008. Acceso directo a pdf de 392 págs.*
> 
> ...



- *11-M. El 16 de marzo, fuentes oficiales francesas y alemanes se alegran del PSOE: "Con los socialistas será más fácil"* (16-03-04)

- *11-M. ¡Queremos saber! Borrell justifica "quizá" las muertes del 11-M: "poco después Europa desbloqueó su Constitución" * (11-03-2005)

- *El Imperialismo Franco-Alemán. La Europa de las Etnias S.XXI. 11-S, 11-M y 7-J.*

- *El origen de la Multicuralidad Europea. La Reorganización Alemana de Europa.*


_*1989-2002*

El final de la división de Alemania llevó a los alemanes a una reflexión sobre su historia; a esto se denominó "normalización". Se decía que una Alemania reunificada debía ahora de asumir su "responsabilidad europea por la paz". *Dondequiera que la "autonomía de un pueblo" o "etnia" estuviera en peligro, Berlín debía intervenir.* En última instancia, *Alemania debía llevar a cabo acciones* de "mantenimiento de la paz interviniendo en los conflictos", esto es, debía de *financiar la guerra.* Como en sus periodos iniciales de potencia imperialista, la "reorganización de Europa" permanece tanto como justificación como objetivo de la *lucha alemana por el dominio*. Se busca participar en acciones operativas, especialmente, en el este y en el sudeste del continente. La política centroeuropea practicada en tiempos del Káiser y de los nazis se actualizó. La política exterior alemana alcanza ahora a Asia y a África. Para mediados de los 90 y posteriormente, *las reivindicaciones alemanas están dirigidas contra los Estados Unidos* y Alemania pone en cuestión su liderazgo y lo discute con frecuencia creciente. Se *mantiene que "Europa" sólo se puede desarrollar en oposición a América y Alemania debe emerger* de su papel subalterno. Esta idea empieza a tender puentes entre los grupos que tienen diferencias políticas, llevando a los socialdemócratas, socialistas y grupos antisistema a vocear peticiones para una "presencia internacional alemana"._







Mirad el *Copyright del mapa... 2004*; mientras en España ocurría el 11-M, *en Bruselas se frotan las manos con el futuro que buscan abrir a base de muertos*. Después, todos sabéis que el reguero de muertos continúo, mediante "accidentes" y atentados hasta el día de hoy.

------------------------

Otro hilo más *censurado*, de tantos. Y un hilo de especial relevancia en estos momentos.


----------



## Será en Octubre (6 Ago 2015)

False flag de manual.


----------



## Sonico (6 Ago 2015)

Yo no me lo trago...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 21:59 ----------

Este hilo en conspiraciones creo que estaría mejor... no?


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Ago 2015)

*11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 02/07/2007*




Spoiler



K-007
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 02/07/2007 17:03:56
Gracias. Excelente. No digo más porque ahora no se me escapa sin copiarlo todo. Un saludo
Bárbara
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 02/07/2007 22:13:30
Gracias, también. Ya lo he copiado porque es de temer que desaparezca. Saludos
Contradicción
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 01:10:04
Contradicción en mis emociones. Por una parte la alegría de ver como gente que no pretende ningún lucro de ningún tipo tiene una altura moral inimaginable para muchos. Unas personas anónimas que en su vida real no utilizan lo valioso de la gran obra que es paz-digital nos dan día tras día la alegría de ver que existe algo más que la maldad y el escalar puestos pisoteando a quien sea. Sois el vivo ejemplo de las enseñanzas de Jesús: lo que haga tu mano derecha que no lo sepa tu izquierda. No seais tibios. Y tantas otras. Vuestra inteligencia, vuestra firmeza y vuestra entrega sin condiciones y sin pedir nada a cambio, dando ejemplo de libertad de expresión, dejan en mantillas a cualquier otro "experimento sociológico". Siendo anónimos os habéis ganado el prestigio que tenéis a pulso: "por sus hechos los conoceréis". 
Gracias y mil veces gracias a todo el equipo de paz-digital. Enhorabuena especialmente a su valiente e inteligente administradora, Dosydos, tan firme, tan inteligente, tan clara, tan lógica, tan sutil, tan próxima, tan lejana, tan anónima!. El artículo de hoy reaviva mi alegría ante la pena del cierre del juicio de las mentiras. 
Pero siento la contradicción emocional que me produce el artículo por los hechos en sí, al leerlo y ver y escuchar las pruebas no tengo más remedio que sentir una profunda tristeza por lo sucedido, por los silencios de todos los demás de hechos que como dice Dosydos deberían ser investigados, ya que ni una página así debe pasar desapercibida ni una pancarta como esa puede pasar sin pena ni gloria para los medios de comunicación, para las fuerzas de seguridad y para los responsables de seguridad de la manifestación, mucho menos para los que apoyan con su presencia y dirección en la cabecera a todo lo que representaba esa pancarta. Siento una enorme pena por saber que hechos como éste que pone el cuerpo revuelto estén siendo denunciados por paz-digital desde antes del 11m y que un silencio criminal se cierna sobre ellos, incluso sabiendo que lo leeen muchos y mucho por lo que no pueden alegar desconocimiento. Lo leen aquí, peor somos muchos los que nos encargamos de hacerlo llegar personalmente a los que deberían conocerlos y mover a investigarlos. Es una pena. Contradicción.
F
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 03:08:03
Qué mal cuerpo se me ha puesto con la fresa. 

¿Por qué no publican ustedes de una vez todo lo que sepan?. 

¿Aunque en pd han dicho ustedes desde el principio que nunca se sabrá la verdad del 11m, parece que ustedes creen que se sabrá parte de la verdad del 11m?. 

Si creen que no por qué no abandonan ya?. 

Si creen que sí en qué se basan y de qué manera se conseguirá?. 

Habiendo terminado el juicio para qué siguen aportando pruebas?. 

¿Por qué desde PD se ha prestado una mínima cobertura al juicio 11m mientras que no escatiman esfuerzos en seguir con las pruebas y la investigacion en la que pd fue pionera?. 

¿Tienen ustedes como parece un camino pensado para seguir y seguir en esa búsqueda e investigaciónd e la verdad?. ¿cual es si se puede saber?. ¿Hacia donde caminan?. 

¿Necesitan ayuda?. A su disposición. 

Disculpen lo que parece un interrogatorio que no lo es en el sentido peyorativo sino en la búsqueda de la verdad...... 

Gracias.
G
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 03:19:00
"los silencios de todos los demás de hechos que como dice Dosydos deberían ser investigados, ya que ni una página así debe pasar desapercibida ni una pancarta como esa puede pasar sin pena ni gloria para los medios de comunicación, para las fuerzas de seguridad y para los responsables de seguridad de la manifestación, mucho menos para los que apoyan con su presencia y dirección en la cabecera a todo lo que representaba esa pancarta. " 

---------- 
ahi van a estar los servicios de seguridad para mirar tonterias!!!!!.
Confidencial
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 08:21:40
El 11 M es un golpe de estado para destruir España, eso ya se sabía. Y esto demuestra hasta donde están pensando en llegar los saparatistas. Un do y adelante DOSYOS.
justiciero
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 09:28:27
Me imagino que la pagina web no seguirá en vigor , pero es muy significativo que justo con ese nombre se registrase ... Algunos seguidores del furer iluminado de la paz ; diran que es poder de adivinación ....yo simplemente diré que es alta traición al estado y a los españoles ....Por favor seguid así en ayudar a descubrir la verdad de aquella masacre que costó la vida de nuestros compatriotas....
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 15:43:27
Se menciona en el aviso que la animación de la fresita era "en plan aviso"... 

No sé, ¿a nadie le parece choteo? 

Saludos.
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 15:54:36
Se menciona en el aviso... Pffffff.... 

Se menciona en el artículo, quería decir.
Machado
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/07/2007 14:06:24
Dosydos, todavía me queda capacidad de asombro por las cosillas que pelas a la luz (y cuántas más tendrás aún en la sombra, esperando). 
Arriba, muchacha valiente, de seguro te hackearán una y mil veces más, pero no podrán silenciarte nunca. 
Un abrazo enorme e "intercontinental".
Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 03:48:57
suenos dias despues de bastante tiempo sin acceso a esta querida pagina porque estaba entre las restringidas desde donde me encontraba 

donfran dixit "No sé, ¿a nadie le parece choteo?" 

te refieres a choteo que paz digital diga lo del posible aviso o el suceso en si mismo?????..... 
a mi todoe sto me pone los pelos como escarpias, las pruebas que pone Doses son irrefutables y las consecuencias alarmantes, el hecho de que existiera un site el 11m con el nombre atocha11m y que estuviesen esas imagenes en ese site y que esa pancarta con la url del site estuviese en la mani de la plana mayor de los socialistas. 

Las fuerzas de seguridad no digo yo, pero los servicios de seguridad de la manifestación que eran de los mismos socialistas controlan las pancartas y más esa gigante. Asi que sabian lo que era y se debe investigar. 

Huele feo feo 

y si hubiese ido una pancarta con viva franco o viva españa siquiera?????....... vamos que la iban a dejar mañana!!!!!!!......
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 05:07:22
Vamos a ver Zorro... que estamos a la que salta... 

Lo que quería decir es que la web atocha 11m no creo que tuviera por finalidad avisar a nadie... a nadie de los que no sabían que se iba a producir un atentado. 

Veo el contenido de esa web de consumo interno. 

Pero el hecho de que la anunciaran con la pancarta, para que la gente de la mani viera la web por curiosidad cuando llegara a casa le veo un sentido más sarcástico. Como diciendo: - nos vamos a cargar España y no podrán hacer nada para evitarlo. El 11M sólo ha sido el principio, queridos camaradas. Sabedlo en secreto. - 

De "avisar" del atentado ( en plan "no vayáis a Atocha que podéis moriiiir"... ) nada de nada. 

De decir "mira como te jodo", mucho. 

Eso es a lo que me refería. 

Un saludo. 

P.D: Del tal Héctor López hay bastante información por ahí. 

Tiene un dominio llamado welcomefuture, y habla de sus proyectos en entrevistas que hay por la red. 

Será éste el que dió de alta la página? O sólo aprovecharon su nombre sabiendo que el tío le pega al tema de los dominios y las webs? 

Alguien de PD se ha puesto en contacto con él? 

Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 05:25:26
sentiende donfran. no te sulfures!. quieres decir que te has hecho la picha un lio. 

sea lo que sea estaba claro es el 11m cuando estuvo el dominio como cohones iban a avisar para antes del 11m. eso ya lo deja claro el articulo de Dos. a mi me llama la tencion que el verdadero tal fuera en el n 3 de las listas electorales que pedian lo mismo que los etarras, el voto en blanco. y tb me llama la atencion que los controlodores de la mani dejaran esa macropacantar que como poco era sospechosa de algo raro con una pag que ya estaba el dia 11m y se llamaba 11m y encima con esas imagenes de estados unidos de iberia dados los antecedentes de esa teoria que ya la expuso pd en la otra pag. 

Rarrrro rarrrro rarrrrro!!!!!!.........
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 06:52:47
Claro. 

Lo que pasa es que Dosydos, tan elegante y prudente ella, habla del contenido de la página de la fresita como si fuera un aviso de alguien... 

" preferimos inclinarnos ?ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo." 

Si, no? Pues yo me inclino porque no es casualidad ni nada onírico. Es adrede. 

Quieren cargarse España tal y como la hemos conocido. Lo pusieron en la red el mismo día, para que se vea que el 11M tiene mucha más miga que el de un simple ataque de moros locos. 

Y luego la divulgan veladamente en el entorno comunistoide para que lo vean, se den cuenta de qué va el tema, y se callen como gorrinos haciéndose cómplices. (Los que no estén de acuerdo, ¿qué van a decir? ¿que jhan visto una fresa estrellada en el suelo? ) 

Los que han hecho esto tienen mu mala leche. Pero mu mala, mu mala. 

Un saludo. 


El Vigilante
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 08:03:00
Estoy con Donfran "Los que han hecho esto tienen mu mala leche. Pero mu mala, mu mala." 

DTambien da como una mala leche que 2y2 sea "tan elegante y prudente ella". A mi no me jodas que nos tiras de las neuronas y nos pones las pilas a tope pero es que con esto a mi me pones hasta de los nervios. 

Cojones que esto es gordo y ella va y lo suelta asi como quien canta una nana. Que lo investiguen dice y se queda tan ancha. 

Ale, aqui lo dejamos para que sean los lectores los que hagan otras interpretaciones, dice la señorita 2y2 sin inmutarse. Perdona 2y2 pero llevamos cuatro horas 7 personas y a lo mas que llegamos es a que tu sabes mas que los ratones coloraos, maja. Joder es una primicia excelente pero te pone de una leche........
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 11:31:16
Tranquilos que estoy más que seguro que algo más de información sobre el tema, saldrá. 

Ah, por cierto: el tal Hector ya no está en Salamanca... 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 06/07/2007 16:07:36
Ahora entiendo que volvieseis sacar esto. Sois con creces los mejores. Gracias
Yomesmo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 06/07/2007 19:04:48
¡¡¡¡¡ Madre del amor hermoso lo que os llegáis a tragar !!!!! 

Me parto el ojete, seguid así por favor xDDDDDDDDDDDD 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 07/07/2007 00:53:00
AL SUBNORMAL DE 'YOMESMO': 

El 'ojete' de buen seguro que te lo ha partido más de una vez tu amigo Zerolín. 

Si supieras sobre el tema lo que sabemos varios... tedrías que callarte, mierdecilla. 

SIGFRIDO 
hola
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 14:35:26
hola
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 14:51:39
Hola, 

Creo que despues de todo lo que han hablado y especulado sobre mi persona, tengo derecho a deja algo claro. 
En primer lugar que el dominio lo registré yo y que por supuesto se registro varias horas después del terrible y humano, aunque inhumano, atentado. 

Todo entendido en la materia del registro de dominios sabe que desde que uno inicia la compra online de un dominio hasta que aparece su nombre en registro mundial de los dominios no pasan apenas segundos. 

El dominio se registró por el mismo motivo que todos los que aparecen en Hector Lopez-Berges para atraer visitas a las paginas webs que veniamos haciendo. 

Hector Lopez-Berges 
consultorialegal.es*-*¡Esta pagina está a la venta!*-*La mejor información y recursos sobre consultoria legal. 
HugeDomains.com - GuiaFormacion.com is for sale (Guia Formacion) 
www.economiayempleo.com 
www.buscadordeempresas.com 
www.tvterrestre.com 
www.fotomadrid.org 
www.fotobarcelona.com 
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:00:18
Y además me gustaría proponer otra via de investigacion que no se si será la definitiva, pero que definitivamente es más correcta que la que algunos han intentado apuntar hacia mi persona. 


El dominio WWW.11M.COM fue registrado por una empresa arabe. 

El dominio www.11m fue registrado muy poco tiempo antes del atentado de Madrid. 

Al poco tiempo después de atentado, el dominio cambió de manos, o al menos en el registro aparecía un nuevo titular, esta vez, de apariencia occidental. 

Actualmente está en manos de 
Registrant Contact: 
IDC 
Warren Weitzman ( warren@warren.com) 
3019801111 
Fax: +1.2023187768 
10319 Westlake Drive 
Suite 311 
Bethesda, MD 20817 
US 


A/A Sr. Berges
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:15:19
. 

Sr. Berges: 

Bienvenido a Paz Digital. Y gracias por su aclaración. 

No solo creo que tiene usted derecho, sino que además creo que tiene usted la obligación moral de aclararnos ciertos puntos que hemos tratado como simples especulaciones, y, como tales, ausentes de toda falsedad. 

Puesto que nuestras especulaciones carecen de falsedad (si no lo cree usted así, demuéstrenos lo contrario), y viendo que tenemos de la mano al propio protagonista de, al menos, parte de lo referido por mí en el artículo de arriba, 

LE RUEGO 

Que se digne contestar, para información de nuestros usuarios a las siguientes preguntas: 

1. ¿Cuál era el significado real del gif animado que estaba en el dominio registrado por usted, y cuyas capturas referimos más arriba, que lleva por título y titulares los ahí referidos? 

2. ¿Quién (o quiénes) y con qué intención encargó, diseñó y expuso el citado gif en su dominio? 

3. ¿Quién o quiénes dirigieron, portaron y autorizaron la pancarta que exponemos más arriba, con el nombre del dominio reservado por usted (captura expuesta más arriba, de pantalla de un vídeo), en la manifestación de Leganés? ¿Con qué intención y qué relación guardaba con los atentados del 11-M y de Leganés, de los que trataba la citada manifestación? 

4. Cualquier otra que pudieran hacer nuestros usuarios y/o que desee contestar usted mismo motu proprio. 

Gracias anticipadas. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

Administradora de 

Paz Digital 

P.D.: Puesto que nos estamos cruzando mensajes (al mismo tiempo), no le he respondido sobre el dominio que usted nos indica 11M.com; pero sí le aclaro que tanto ése cómo otros de 2003 nos llevaron a callejones sin salida, por lo que si usted es capaz de averiguar algo significativo y/o lo conoce, le agradeceríamos que lo compartiera con nosotros en este mismo espacio, que, como ve, está en el mismo sitio del que se habla del dominio registrado por usted, sin falsedad alguna. 

.
Hector LopezBerges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:10:56
Esto lo puse en conocimiento de la policía, llamando desde mi casa y me estuvieron escuchando durante un rato. 
Yo diría que se tomaron un interés en escucharme, aunque no me consta que se lo tomaran totalmente en serio ni que se hicieran investigaciones al respecto. 

Es cierto que todos los dominios tipo 11M.COM O 14T.COM o casi cualquier combinacion semejante de dos numeros y una letra están también registrados. 

Pero este lo estaba a través de una empresa árabe, y había sido adquirido, (no se si también registrado por primera vez) muy poco tiempo antes del atentado de Madrid. 

Podría ser también, que algun inversor arabe lo comprara o lo registrara como inversion y lo vendiera luego ante alguna oferta interesante. 
O que se deshiciera de el por evitar problemas o por error e incluso por falta de interés. 
Aunque lo de la falta de interés lo dudo mucho, ya que debía de tener miles de visitas al mes. 

Puede que tenga otra explicación diferente y que todo sea un estupendo cumulo de casualidades. 

El caso es que yo siempre me quedé con la duda.
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:17:24
Le diré, caballero, para ser cortés con su gran curiosidad: 

que no tengo nada que ver con Leganés, 
ni con la pancarta, 
que además, no es el mismo dominio, ya que el suyo creo que llevaba un guión. 

Y que además ya alguien lo ha resaltado. en el foro.
Señor Berges
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:25:31
. 

La pancarta no lleva un guión; hemos vectorizado la imagen y lleva una fresa. 

Si usted no tiene nada que ver con ella, alguien sí tuvo que ver con su dominio en una pancarta portada en Leganés. Le agradezco esa información. 

¿Me responderá a las demás preguntas? 

Y un favor más, humildemente y sin ánimo de abusar: 

¿Sería tan amable de colaborar con nosotros y pasarnos los datos del registro del dominio 11M.com, del que dice usted que estaba registrado antes del 11-M? En el supuesto de que los conserve, claro. De esta manera nos facilitaría una parte de una posible investigación por una vía no tratada hasta ahora. 

Más gracias. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:26:22
¿Llegarón a ver los datos que había del titular del dominio www.11m.com antes del atentado de Madrid? 
¿Vieron que se trataba de una entidad o una persona arabe? 

Les agradecería mucho su respuesta. 

Un saludo
La fresa, la fresa
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:29:38
Que cuente lo de la fresa y los "States United of Iberia"-"Spain".
Sobre 11m.com
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:35:35
. 

No, nosotros no vimos que estuviese registrado antes del 11-M. De ser así, no dude que tendríamos la información restante. Lo que no quiere decir que otros no lo vieran. OK? 

Sin embargo y, por cortesía también, le puedo decir que sí tenemos datos de que no fue una vez sola la que algunos utilizaron nombres árabes siendo españoles. Y lo que es más, lo siguen haciendo, pero ésa es otra historia. 

En todo caso, no, no llegamos a comprobar lo que usted nos pregunta. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: INSISTO. ¿ME VA A CONTESTAR USTED A LAS DEMÁS PREGUNTAS? Gracias 

.
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:39:08
Insisto en que no tengo nada que ver con el tema de la pancarta. 

Ni con la manifestación, a la que no fui y de la que no he tenido conocimiento hasta mucho después de celebrarse. 

De hecho, yo recuerdo estar en el Calderón durante el derbi que hubo y había gente de esa organizacion ( creo que era www.atocha11-m.com o www.atocha-11m.com ) repartiendo publicidad fotocopiada de la página. 

También intentaron comprarme el dominio, y yo les propuse, sin saber muy bien quienes eran, que podían utilizarlo a cambio de publicidad para nuestras páginas. 
De todas formas nunca hubo trato, entre otras cosas, porque como he dicho, no sabía muy bien quienes eran, ni cuales eran sus motivaciones. 

Aunque yo creo que había un considerable afan de lucro. Y esto lo digo (aunque pueda sonar poco serio) por la forma desenfrenada en la que repartian la publicidad en el calderón. 

Ignoro si esa gente es la misma que la de Leganés, ya que repito, NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON LOS UNOS NI CON LOS OTROS. 

En cuanto a lo de los datos del registro, lo debí de guardar en algun sitio, aunque en este momento no puedo asegurarlo, ni creo que me fuera tan facil recuperarlo. Si bien, prometo intentarlo. 

De todas formas, estoy seguro que estos datos estarían facilmente a disposición de un juez español si alguno tuviera a bien solicitarlos por los cauces apropiados. 

Un saludo 

Varios
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:47:55
. 

Gracias. Si consigue usted recuperarlos, le agradecemos que nos los pase. Por otra parte, y con todos los respetos, nosotros no utilizamos la vía jueces ni abogados, más bien "traspasamos los papeles" a los interesados, si los hubiera. Y de someternos a jueces, que tampoco lo descartamos, siempre lo hacemos vía Estados Unidos. No es éste el caso, pero gracias por la indicación. 

Sobre los que usted dice (con guión), si son los que yo creo, no son los de la pancarta, que, ya le digo, no llevaba guión. Usted podría aclarar cómo es que conocieron su dominio para ofrecerle comprárselo estando en las proximidades de la manifestación de Leganés, aunque usted estaba domiciliado oficialmente en Salamanca entonces. Y yo le puedo hablar de los "del guión" (de los que tenemos incluso fotos), pero mejor hablamos de esto después CUANDO USTED ME HAYA RESPONDIDO SI ME VA A RESPONDER O NO A MIS OTRAS PREGUNTAS (por no embrollar más temas, ¿no le parece?). 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
Legionario
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 16:03:55


DUELO DE TITANES 

GANA DOSYDOS 

SEGUIMOS PENDIENTES 

VAMOS BERGES CONTESTA A LO DE LA FRESA O SEA A TODAS LAS PREGUNTAS DE DOSYDOS 

Dosydos, hoy permíteme que te dé un casto beso. Eres la mejor. 

hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 16:08:20
Lo de la fresa de leganés, me encantaría verlo con mis propios ojos, porque no doy crédito a lo que me dice usted. 
No creo que sea necesario decir más veces que ni llevaba yo esa pancarta, ni supe de esa pancarta con una fresa, ni de la manifestacion, ni estuve cerca de leganés ese día y me resulta del todo disparatada la relacion que puedan atribuirle a eso con mi persona. 

En cuanto a lo de la fresa, solo puedo decir que se concibio con la intención de ser una obra de arte (discutible), y que como tal, usted es muy libre de interpretarla como quiera. 

Mi interpretación no es más acertada que la suya, y además podría incluso variar con el tiempo. 

Buenas noches y un saludo. 


Ya
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 16:29:36
. 

Pues sobre la pancarta, si quiere verlo con sus propios ojos tiene el vídeo ahí más arriba y la TV correspondiente se lo puede facilitar también. 

Sobre la fresa ¡OBRA DE ARTE! ¿DISCUTIBLE? Hombre, que ese arte no creo que admita discusión. Pero a lo que vamos, yo he dado mi interpretación. ¿Podría dar usted la suya? 

Hasta ahora no ha demostrado usted ninguna falsedad en mi escrito, ¿estamos de acuerdo? 

Dice usted que "se concibió". ¿Sola o lo hizo alguien? ¿Quién? ¿Por qué? ¿Quién tuvo la idea y quién la encargó? ¿Con qué intención ideó alguien esa ¡OBRA DE ARTE!? 

¿Nos va a dejar usted con todas esas y otras preguntas en el aire? 

Hombre, por favor, que llevamos más de tres años esperando saber todo eso, y qué menos que nos lo cuente el propio protagonista, ya que tenemos el honor de tenerle entre nosotros, ¿no? 

Aunque me temo que ya se ha despedido usted, pero al menos nos queda el triste consuelo de lo que usted mismo ha dicho: 

"En cuanto a lo de la fresa, solo puedo decir que se concibio con la intención de ser una obra de arte (discutible), y que como tal, usted es muy libre de interpretarla como quiera. 

Mi interpretación no es más acertada que la suya" 



Evidentemente, claro que soy libre de interpretar "su obra de arte", y eso es lo que he hecho en mi artículo de arriba, pero además sus palabras (en cursiva y negrita) significan que usted mismo me da la razón en mi interpretación de la FRESA. 


Gracias. Y buenas noches. 




Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
Todos
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 16:39:44
Estamos contigo Dosydos 

Eres excepcional. 

DUELO EN LA RED POR EL 11-M. GANA DOSYDOS. 

Tristemente por lo que se trata, pero te mereces un aplauso y un monumento. Tía, cómo eres, que no tengo palabras. Tú tan sosegada y firme y nosotros aquí comiéndonos los muñones porque nos hemos quedado sin uñas. 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 00:41:45
Sr. Vergés: 

¿Desde cuando vive usted en Madrid? y ¿conoce la empresa Caribbean Online?. 

¿Y a un tal Wang Lee?. 

¿Qué 'derbi' estab usted viendo en el Calderón en esa fecha que indica?. 

Saludos. 
SIGFRIDO
Víctima 11m
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 02:36:53
Gracias, Dosydos. Que Dios se lo pague y le siga dando las fuerzas, la moral, la ética y la lucidez que la caracterizan. Un abrazo.
Resumen
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 03:14:31
Dosydos, excelente como siempre. No sé como aguantastes. Sería mucho pedir que nos hicieras un resumen de los tuyos sobre lo que destacarías de este diálogo tuyo con Berges????????........
DONFRAN
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 04:10:23
Jooooodeeeeeeerrrrr!!!! Acabo de leerlo todo... Ha sido la cañita. 

Dosy, han intentado marearte, y encima intentar meternos el rollo de que esto era "obra de los árabes", mira tú por dónde. 

Al Berges (si es que era) lo han utilizado para ver si cometías algún error o intentaban localizarte vía judicial. 

Aunque me quedan dudas. ¿Cuándo se registró el dominio realmente? 

¿Y quién hizo el .gif? ¿A quién se le ocurrió la obra de arte? 
¿Entonces que es casualidad el nombre de la página del 11M y el aparente significado de la obra de arte (que es unívoco: el fin de la unidad de España)? 

Y al final, ¿También es una ironía el destino que la aprovecharan para la mani de Leganés? 

Pues nada, otro mogollón de casualidades en el tema del 11M. Mira que hay!!!! 

Berges, dí la verdad, coño!!!! No te hagas cómplice de los enemigos de España.
donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 04:18:01
Ah!!! Y otra cosa... 

Sigfrido, tírate el rollo y avanzanos algo. ¿Quién es Wang Lee, a todo esto? 

No sé. Si pudieras compartir algo, no te prives, que soy todo oídos. 

Un abrazo.
Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 06/09/2007 06:56:23
El artista disfrutando de observar su "obra de arte" sobre la masacre y su comercialización el mismo 11-M. Esto sí que es un cerebro y no los que dice Valeyá. 

¡Qué miedo!
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 07/09/2007 03:56:39
La fresa, la fresa ... 

Todo ello me hace recordar algo que Ismael Medina escribió hace tiempo: 
"¿Y si, además, se descubriera que la reunión de Perpiñán, al amparo del CIEMEN (Centro Internacional para las Minorías Étnicas y las Naciones), formaba parte de la conspiración para romper España en estados independientes, sólo transitoriamente federados o confederados? 

El fraccionamiento de España en estados autónomos es anterior incluso a la aparición de los nacionalismos catalán y vascongado. Y no deja de ser llamativo que ya en aquel primero figurasen Cataluña y Vascongadas con la misma configuración territorial que el maximalista de ambos separatismos. Ese primero a que me refiero de Europa una vez liquidados los Estados-Nación tiene patente iluminista. Pero llama sobremanera la atención que, con ligeras variantes, fuera más tarde el mapa de la "Europa de las etnias" de las SS hitlerianas. En esa línea de rompimiento se instaló el CIEMEN, con sede en la abadía benedictina de San Miguel de Cuixá, en las cercanías de Perpiñán, patrocinador de la división de Europa en 77 naciones, entre ellas los Países Catalanes, el País Vasco, Galicia, Andalucía y Castilla. Krutwig, ideólogo e intructor militar de ETA en sus primeros tiempos, dividía la Europa Occidental en 43 naciones. 
Demasiadas coincidencias con la matriz iluminista, uno de cuyos brazos operativos sería el Movimiento Sionista Revolucionario. 
"
susa
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 15/09/2007 03:22:24
2y2 Deja de tirarte flores con las respuestas anonimas que tu misma escribes en tu foro. eres de la peor calaña 
Oye, susa
Escrito por Dosydos el 15/09/2007 05:13:29
. 

Escribo en miS foroS (que no es este sitio). Escribo en las noticias de Paz Digital (mías), escribo en opiniones de Paz Digital (mías), escribo en los COMENTARIOS de Paz Digital (míos) y escribo mucho más en otros muchos sitios que no son de Internet. 

¡ESCRIBO LO QUE ME DA LA GANA EN MIS SITIOS! 

Incluso las normas en mi sitio las pongo yo, no tú, Susita. 

Y es más, te permito escribir a ti aquí para que digas cosas coherentes, no para que digas tonterías y evidencias (las que te borraré si vuelves a escribirlas). 

A ver, listilla, ¡pues claro que escribo en mi propio foro! Y como anónima. ¿Acaso mi nick no corresponde a alguien anónimo? Ésa soy yo, Dosydos, anónima; ¿lo captas? 

En cuanto a tirarme flores, deja que sea yo la que decida las flores que me quiero tirar. Olvídate de amordazar en este sitio, lista. Y ten en cuenta que las flores que yo me tiro no igualan a la basura que me intentan tirar gente como tú. Lo que pasa es que lo vuestro me resbala. 

AVISO: atenerse al tema del artículo de arriba, con respeto. Serán borrados todos los comentarios que no se atengan a las normas. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: Para los demás usuarios. Si Susa se refiriera a que escribo sin mi nick registrado, aunque estaría en mi derecho de usar diferentes nicks como lo están todos los usuarios, os informo de que no lo hago, y no lo hago porque considero absurdo, siendo anónima, buscar el anonimato del anonimato. ¡La locura de los malos! Deberían mirarse eso... de la conspiranoia. Sin embargo, para mí es un orgullo que los malos consideren que soy de la peor calaña. Se agradece. 

.
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 15/09/2007 05:15:09
Sabemos que no haces eso Dosy. Y lo sabemos tus amigos que somos casi todos los que entramos y escribimos aquí. 

Pasa de esa tipeja y volvamos al tema: 

¿Se sabe algo más del piso y las habitaciones en alquiler?¿como se estableció en Madrid a lo grande recién llegado de Salamanca casi con una mano delante y otra detrás?. 

Pregunto yo, claro... 

Saludos Dosy y adelante siempre. 
SIGFRIDO
Pues...
Escrito por Dosydos el 15/09/2007 07:36:11
. 

Sigfrido, olvídate de eso si te parece (están buscando demandarnos por revelar datos; ya, ya sé que están en Internet y que estamos en Estados Unidos, peroooo...); a mí me preocupa más lo otro: ¡ese frío cerebro! 

Es decir, ponte mentalmente en el día 11 de marzo de 2004, recuerda el funcionamiento de internet de entonces, recuerda cómo estábamos todos "como para hacer obras de arte con la masacre" y explotarlas en beneficio económico propio y fríamente difundirlo entonces e informar de esas intenciones y acciones en público después; relee el artículo de arriba. Ahora relee en los comentarios. ¿No te da cierto escalofrío? 

Pero no nos desviemos; el recuerdo del 11-M, el recuerdo de los hechos expuestos en el artículo de arriba, el recuerdo y significado de todo ello unido a los comentarios, ¡el frío cerebro! y el recuerdo de los comportamientos expuestos en casi todas las novelas de criminales deja en pañales cualquier otra cosa. 

Da escalofríos... pensar. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

. 

Para Hector el listo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 13/04/2008 02:15:37
Hector, si de verdad el mismo día de la matanza pensaste lucrarte con esa sangría, espero que tu dinero no te queme las manos. Alguno puede pensar que tú también tienes las manos manchadas de sangre y que eres un *******
Altoyclaro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 13/04/2008 03:36:39
Qué fuerte. Qué horror!. Qué miedo!. 

Así como no vas a tener accidentes Dos??????........ 

Leer el articulo amigos sin saltaros ni una letra 

Dosydos, chapeau!. Se me han revuelto las tripas leyendo el artículo y sobre todo al leer los comentarios. 
11m anunciado 
leganes con la pancarta 
el tio q viene y presume de q es él 
el gobierno en pleno en esa manifestacion con la pancarta 
los estados unidos de iberia a punto de cuajar 

Tenia la esperanza de que tuviesen mal tomada la imagen de la pancarta, pero he desmenuzado el video y efectivamente es la pagina esa y una fresa 

Donde hay que firmar para hacer un monumento a pd y a Dosydos en especial en honor a su defensa de las victimas???????....... 

Personalmente acabo de tenerlo todo claro. Conocia casi todo lo de pd, pero no esto.
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 14/04/2008 02:34:39
Pro favor, alguien sabe si el reportaje FITNA del parlamentario este que hizo sobre el islam, está traducido al español o al menos subtitulado? MIL gracias. Eurabia musulmana ¿Pero qué hemos hecho en 0tra vida, Dios mío?
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 14/04/2008 02:36:48
Creo que está en la mula
Para Sigfrido
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 18/04/2008 00:12:45
Sigfrido, la manifestación de Leganés fue el 5 de abril de 2004. Pero el derbi al que "Berges" se refiere debe ser el partido Atlético de Madrid - Real Madrid que tuvo lugar el domingo 18 de abril de 2004. 

Ese mismo día ZP prometió su cargo como presidente de Gobierno y visitó los hospitales 12 de Octubre y Gregorio Marañón donde estaban los heridos más graves de la matanza. Luego se fue a la estación de Atocha a poner flores y a recibir "los aplausos, saludos y felicitaciones" de la plebe. "Allí el flamante presidente tuvo su primer baño de multitudes, felicitaciones y abrazos, tras ser oficialmente nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo", dicen las crónicas. 
Mientras estaba en Atocha coincidió con la Federaciones de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid y del Real Madrid, que horas antes del derbi, fueron a hacer también una ofrenda floral a Atocha.
Crónica del 18 de abril de 2004
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 18/04/2008 00:19:45
Aquí está la crónica de ese 18 abril de 2004 aparecida en La Razón. Un buen día para negociar con dominios sobre la matanza. 
___________________________________________ 

domingo, abril 18, 2004 

Zapatero promete su cargo ante el Rey y dedica su primer acto a visitar Atocha y a las víctimas del 11-M* 

La Razón (www.larazon.es) 

El nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo eligió la misma fórmula que González y titubeó al decir «guardar hacer... guardar la Constitución» Después de la toma de posesión acudió a Moncloa, donde conoció las instalaciones de la mano de los «hombres de Aznar» 

Zapatero, presidente. El líder socialista ha cumplido su sueño y ha hecho que sea una realidad lo que pregonaba su discutido cartel electoral. Ayer, pasadas las diez de la mañana, y tras darse lectura al decreto de nombramiento, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero prometió su cargo en el Palacio de la Zarzuela ante un ejemplar de la Constitución, otro de la Biblia y un crucifijo, tal y como hiciera Felipe González. Adolfo Suárez, Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo y José María Aznar eligieron, en cambio, el juramento. Ya es, por tanto, el quinto presidente de la democracia española nacida en 1978. Después de la toma de posesión, se dirigió a Moncloa y, a continuación, visitó a los heridos del 11-M que aún se recuperan en los hospitales y la estación de Atocha. 

C. O. 

Madrid- El nombramiento del nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, fue publicado ayer en el Boletín Oficial del Estado después de que el correspondiente real decreto fuera firmado el pasado viernes por Su Majestad el Rey Don Juan Carlos. 

Los presentes en el solemne acto de toma de posesión, que tuvo lugar en el Salón de Audiencias del Palacio de la Zarzuela, fueron, entre otros, Sus Majestades los Reyes, Don Juan Carlos y Doña Sofía; el jefe del Ejecutivo saliente, José María Aznar; el ministro de Justicia en funciones, José María Michavila, en su calidad de Notario Mayor del Reino; los presidentes del Congreso, Manuel Marín, y del Senado, Javier Rojo, y los del Tribunal Constitucional, Manuel Jiménez de Parga, y el del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, Francisco José Hernando. 

El nuevo presidente del Gobierno prometió cumplir con las obligaciones del cargo leyendo la fórmula habitual con un leve titubeo. «Guardar hacer... guardar la Constitución», dijo. Después, recibió las felicitaciones del Rey y de José María Aznar y, a continuación, Zapatero posó junto a ambos para los informadores gráficos. A ellos se sumaron posteriormente la Reina y el resto de las autoridades asistentes al acto, informa Efe. 

Antes del comienzo de la toma de posesión y mientras aguardaba en solitario la llegada de los Reyes, bromeó con los informadores. «Esto no es Sólo ante el peligro », aseguró. Después, con otros informadores, aquellos que le esperaban en el Palacio de La Moncloa, cruzó las primeras palabras en la que será su residencia en los próximos años tras descender del vehículo en el que se trasladó desde la Zarzuela, el mismo que hasta ayer tenía asignado José María Aznar. 

Fue media hora después de prometer su cargo cuando Zapatero posó ante los fotógrafos y las cámaras de televisión en la escalera de acceso al edificio principal de La Moncloa, mientras se interesaba por el cansancio de los periodistas de las últimas jornadas. Un «bien, bien» fue la respuesta al preguntarle su estado de ánimo y, tras varios minutos ante las cámaras, se despidió con un «pues venga», que los periodistas completaron coreando «...a trabajar», la coletilla usada por él en varias de sus últimas intervenciones. 

En el interior del edificio, Zapatero fue recibido por el hasta ahora secretario general de la Presidencia, Javier Zarzalejos, y por el jefe de protocolo de Moncloa, Fernando Arias. En el vehículo que le trasladó desde el Palacio de la Zarzuela, Zapatero fue acompañado por el sucesor de Zarzalejos, Nicolás Martínez Fresno, y en La Moncloa le esperaban ya otros de sus colaboradores. Entre ellos se encontraban los futuros jefe de gabinete, José Enrique Serrano, y secretario de Estado de Comunicación, Miguel Barroso. Por la tarde, Zapatero volvió a entrevistarse con el Rey para comunicarle los nombres de los 16 ministros que integrarán su Gabinete. 

El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero quiso comenzar ayer su mandato con un homenaje a las víctimas de la brutal masacre del 11-M para mostrar su apoyo a los heridos y rendir homenaje a las víctimas de la cadena de ataques terroristas. 

Así, Zapatero efectuó al mediodía una visita a los heridos en los atentados que siguen internados en los centros sanitarios Doce de Octubre y Gregorio Marañón de Madrid. 

En su primer acto oficial tras prometer el cargo ante Su Majestad el Rey y después de haber recorrido las dependencia de lo que será su nueva casa, el Palacio de La Moncloa, Rodríguez Zapatero quiso tener un gesto con los fallecidos y heridos en los ataques. 

Atocha. 

Después de departir con familiares de los afectados y con el personal sanitario que les atiende, Zapatero acudió a la estación de Atocha. 

El recién investido presidente llegó a la estación de cercanías a las 14:10, después de prometer su cargo, comparecer en el Palacio de la Moncloa y visitar a los heridos del 11-M. Una vez allí, junto con el gerente de la red de Cercanías de Madrid, Cecilio Gómez, y entre los aplausos, saludos y felicitaciones de cerca de un centenar de ciudadanos, se dirigió al altar repleto de velas, flores y recuerdos a los fallecidos que luce en el vestíbulo. 

En el hall, el presidente depositó un ramo de flores compuesto por una docena de rosas rojas y ramas de madroño ante el mural improvisado en el que figuran los nombres de los más de 190 muertos. 

Posteriormente, se detuvo ante las muestras escritas de solidaridad que han ido dejando los madrileños en la pared y en el suelo de la estación desde que se cometieron los atentados. 

Allí, el flamante presidente del Gobierno tuvo su primer baño de multitudes, felicitaciones y abrazos, tras ser oficialmente nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo, según informa Servimedia. 

Poco después, el nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo se dirigió hacia la pancarta de la Asociación de Víctimas del Terrorismo, que contiene el lema «Víctimas del terrorismo. Por ellos» y el listado de los fallecidos en los atentados del 11 de marzo, y revisó sus nombres. Rodríguez Zapatero se marchó de la estación entre aplausos y gritos de «presidente» y concluyó su visita caminando alrededor del edificio, donde también hay mensajes escritos, velas y flores. 

El presidente coincidió con las Federaciones de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid y del Real Madrid, que junto a los partidos políticos de la capital, rindieron también homenaje a las víctimas, con una ofrenda floral conjunta en la estación ferroviaria. Sendos escudos de ambos clubes confeccionados con claveles y margaritas, y arropados por las respectivas banderas de los equipos madrileños, fueron depositados en la estación en un acto previo al derbi que se disputará esta noche en el Estadio Vicente Calderón. 

Manuel Cobo, «vicealcalde» del Ayuntamiento de Madrid; Inés Sabanés, portavoz municipal de Izquierda Unidad; Trinidad Jiménez, portavoz socialista en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid; y Rafael Simancas, el portavoz del PSOE en la Asamblea de Madrid y secretario general de la FSM, fueron testigos el homenaje que encabezaron Raúl López, presidente de la Federación de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid, y Fermín Calero, vicepresidente de la Federación de Peñas del Real Madrid. 

Raúl López comentó tras la ofrenda que «por desgracia no habrá un partido, sino la unión entre personas que estaremos acordándonos de los que faltan. Será un enfrentamiento deportivo entre dos aficiones unidas por el sentimiento y el dolor y con el deseo de que los indeseables no puedan romper nuestras tradiciones». 

Manuel Cobo apuntó que «en el Ayuntamiento no queremos ni podemos olvidar a las víctimas, sería infame». El «vicealcalde» se congratuló de que «un acontecimiento como un derbi, de los que más pasiones levanta, también recuerde a las víctimas del terrorismo. Agradezco a la fiesta del fútbol que haya tenido este recuerdo. Todos los que han estado siguen acordándose de la víctimas y eso es una señal de que esta ciudad está muy viva», dijo. «Esta es una muestra que hoy ofrece el fútbol y en nombre de los que murieron. Esta ciudad tiene futuro y sigue apostando por el mañana», agregó. null
Tocqueville
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/10/2012 07:24:36
Subo esta copia del artículo, que me sirve para burbuja.info 

De chiripa que lo he visto por el caché de google. 

Mucho ánimo con las reparaciones. 

Saludos.


*


*












Sonico dijo:



Yo no me lo trago...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 21:59 ----------

Este hilo en conspiraciones creo que estaría mejor... no?

Hacer clic para expandir...


Bueno, hombre, tampoco tienes que tragarte lo que no seas capaz de digerir. Comprendo que la verdad sobre el 11-M es de difícil digestión.

Sin embargo, llevar esto a conspiraciones, para los que sí hemos digerido la verdad, sería un desprestigio para burbuja. 

¿Qué te parece si aparcas tus creencias, que solo crees, frente a pruebas irrefutables como estas, que lo son? ¿O acaso no crees que los muertos fueron el resultado de matarlos? ¿Tienes pruebas mejores que las de este hilo y sus enlaces o que contradigan esto? ¿Algo mejor argumentado o argumentos en contra que sean algo más que tus creencias? Ilumínanos y te apoyamos para que lleven este a conspiraciones.

ienso:*


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (6 Ago 2015)

---------------------


----------



## SoniK (7 Ago 2015)

una fresa espachurrada? en serio?? 

porque toca un tema muy serio pero parece una broma de primaria


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Ago 2015)

Se parece a esto


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ago 2015)

SoniK dijo:


> una fresa espachurrada? en serio??
> 
> porque toca un tema muy serio pero parece una broma de primaria



*Pues sí que parece una broma de Primaria el ver solo una fresa espachurrada y escribir eso justo debajo de esto:*





*WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM​*




¡Que Dios te conserve el oído!

:8:


----------



## LexNostrand (9 Ago 2015)

El que crea que fueron cuatro moritos con unas mochilas bombas, una de dos:

1- Es idiota
2- Es idiota

Sólo es necesario ver quien ganó con el atentado:













Los primeros ganando unas elecciones/golpe de estado y los segundos consiguiendo llegar al poder y gobernar Vascongadas.

Fin de la historia.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Ago 2015)

Yo pondría como primero este:

*Versiones consolidadas del Tratado de la Unión Europea y del Tratado constitutivo de la Comunidad Europea. Diario Oficial de la Unión Europea C 115, 09.05.2008. Acceso directo a pdf de 392 págs.*

Su contenido está resumido aquí:

*EL TRATADO DE LISBOA. Acceso directo a pdf de 5 págs.*

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (12 Ago 2015)

He editado el primer post, añadiendo tus enlaces y alguno más.

*EDICIÓN 08-10-2016*


*11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 20/04/2006*



Spoiler



Escrito por El lector: el 20/04/2006 19:25:35
Otra buena aportación.Este correo no lo publiquéis.Creo que en mi anterior y único correo, que os había enviado sobre las secuencias del video de Atocha, no puse mi dirección electrónica por despiste. ¡Que gran trabajo estaís haciendo! 

(BORRADA DIRECCIÓN DE CORREO. Por Dosydos)
Sobre atocha11m.com
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 02:02:07
Bien, no es facil hablar de estas cosas pero yo si vi aquel documento en paz digital; parece de contenido onirico profetico; pues bien, es que yo tambien tuve una premonición sobre el 11-m y conozco a otra persona que tambien, quizá este tipo de información no sea importante para vosotros. pero me gustaria saber que lo habriais leido. En mi sueño parece que la matanza es un sacrificio, creo de la masoneria y el objetivo era la destrucción de España, y se está cumpliendo y esto el 10 de marzo nadie lo esperaba. Creo que viene una etapa negra para España. 
Animo somos muchos lo que sabemos que o verdad o desastre.
El documento
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 02:34:41
Somos muchos los que lo hemos visto, e incluso se abrio un hilo en el foro, sobre el mismo, desconozco si lo tengo guardado, posiblemente lo haya perdido por el formateo, pero si recuerdo que se mezclaban datos de creo Salamanca con una zona de Madrid. 
Era impresionante, además los expertos de la página, se sorprendian como era posible que apareciese una página con el 11 M, cuando se necesitaban varios dias para registrarse y ese mensaje aparecia el 11 M.
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 05:44:42
Parece como si la desmembración de España fuese el castigo político de la UE (F&A Ltd.) por haberse alineado el Gobierno Aznar con Gran Bretaña y USA, pero no es así. Aznar trató de impedir lo que pasa alineándose con USA. Perejil fue anterior.
El WHOIS dice que se registró el 11M (?)
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 11:23:37
Domain Name: ATOCHA11M.COM 
Registrar: DSTR ACQUISITION VII, LLC 
Whois Server: whois.dotregistrar.com 
Referral URL: MyDomain | Domain Names, Web Hosting, and Free Domain Services 
Name Server: NS1.DR-PARKINGSERVICES.COM 
Name Server: NS2.DR-PARKINGSERVICES.COM 
Name Server: NS3.DR-PARKINGSERVICES.COM 
Status: REDEMPTIONPERIOD 
Updated Date: 15-apr-2006 
Creation Date: 11-mar-2004 
Expiration Date: 11-mar-2006
Sobre el ? del Whois del comentario ante
Escrito por Vance el 21/04/2006 12:16:30
"El WHOIS dice que se registró el 11M" 

Repuesta: ése es el registro del dominio. Si el ICANN lo realiza el 11 de marzo, es porque se ha solicitado con un mínimo de 2 días antes. Cualquiera puede comprobarlo: sea a través de la empresa que sea, los trámites duran al menos 48 horas. Intentad registrar un dominio y lo comprobaréis. La petición, EN LA QUE POR SUPUESTO SE INCLUYE EL NOMBRE (atocha11m), es varios días anterior a la fecha de registro. 
Atocha 11 M
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 15:24:41
Y los atentados fueron Atocha, Santa Eugenia, Vallecas y el Pozo del Tio Raimundo. 

Claro que todos llegaron con retraso y el primero que estallo en Atocha y no en el tunel, casualmente se encontró de frente con un tren parado que le impedia continuar su viaje a Chamartin, en una palabra Atocha 11 M. Y lo dejamos ahí, el objetivo era que no estallase ninguno en el tunel de Atocha que conduce a otras cercanias. 
Lo del tren en la misma via que el que se dirigia a Chamartin consta en el Auto del Juez del Olmo. Es que no es lo mismo que pase en un tunel que en un lugar donde se pueda ver y explotar convenientemente la masacre. 

Que conste que lo del tren fue cosa del azar. Primeras páginas del Auto.
Escrito por El lector: el 23/04/2006 10:39:24
A MI ME DA LA IMPRESIÓN DE QUE ESTE PERIÓDICO DIGITAL, ASÍ COMO TODOS LOS QUE FIRMAIS AQUÍ, SOIS DE IDEOLOGÍAS DE ULTRADERECHA, Y QUE VUESTRO INTERÉS NO ES ALCANZAR LA PAZ, SINO MANCILLAR EL NOMBRE DEL GRUPO SOCIALISTA. ACLARAD VUESTRAS METAS, Y ACORDE CON LO QUE OBTENGAIS, CREO QUE DEBERÍAIS CAMBIAR EL NOMBRE DE LA WEB POR 'DERECHA DIGITAL'. 

GRACIAS, Y NO VAYAIS EQUIVOCANDO LAS COSAS AL LECTOR.
atocha11m.com
Escrito por El lector: el 26/04/2006 10:49:39
Eso de que tardan dos días no es cierto. La fecha que consta es aquella en la que registras, aunque tarde un par de días en aparecer en el WhoIs. 

Debésis ser más exactos. Fallos así no benefician la credibilidad. 

He registrado montones de dominios y lo sé. Tengo las facturas del momento del registro y la fecha que aparece en el WhoIs es la misma... 

MessageInOut.blogspot.com
Para MessageInOut.blogspot.com
Escrito por Dosydos el 26/04/2006 11:30:27
. 

Gracias por tu información. Nosotros también hemos registrado muchos dominios y no aparece en el whois la fecha del registro; supongo que dependerá de cómo y dónde se haga. Si estamos equivocados, pedimos perdón y rectificaremos; sin embargo, del resto de información de esa web y de más datos que se deducen, esperamos no estar equivocados, aunque sinceramente lo deseamos. 

Aunque hubiesen registrado la web el mismo 11-M, la gravedad del conjunto de información relacionada con ella sigue siendo la misma; su desaparición también... 

Saludos, 

Dosydos (Administradora de Paz Digital). 

P.D.: Tienes razón, fallos así no facilitan la credibilidad (si fuera un fallo, sería el primero en tres años, que yo sepa, y suponiendo que sea un fallo en este caso). Intentaremos aclararlo y rectificar, si procede, pero me temo que va a ser que no. Gracias. 

.
No seas duro
Escrito por El lector: el 26/04/2006 12:01:42
Debésis ser más exactos. Fallos así no benefician la credibilidad. 
------------- 
Que el Psoe tiene la credibilidad de 125 años de honradez, y nadie le discute sus fallos. Que no ha tenido ninguno. 

Yo te agradezco lo que dices, pero si por credibilidad fuese no te fies, Zapatero gracias a la credibilidad del inmolado de la SER. Que tiene la máxima credibilidad esta en la Moncloa.
Credibilidad
Escrito por Vance el 26/04/2006 12:49:20
Para empezar, me gustaría saber si en marzo de 2004 era cierto que se podía registrar un dominio el mismo día de la petición. Porque "tener dominios registrados el mismo día de la petición" no quiere decir que el ICANN actuara así en marzo de 2004. Los servicios mejoran, y en internet eso sucede de un día para otro. 

Naturalmente, estoy abierto a cualquier demostración de que en marzo de 2004 no había ningún día de demora entre solicitud y registro en el ICANN, para rectificar cuanto antes. 

Un saludo. 
Correo
Escrito por Dosydos el 29/04/2006 06:50:57
. 

¡Hola, amigo! 

Gracias por tus comentarios. Son cosas así las que nos animan a seguir en muchos momentos. Sabemos que os tenemos al otro lado de la pantalla y que somos muchos los que realmente queremos saber la verdad con la intención de aportar nuestro grano de arena para que se haga justicia y para que los asesinos no anden sueltos agazapados para hacer la siguiente... 

Vuestros comentarios, vuestras aportaciones y vuestras palabras de ánimo, como las tuyas en este caso, son el 'ingrediente' que se nos hace imprescindible en muchos casos. Es vuestro -tanto como nuestro- gran trabajo. Sinceramente, gracias. 

Espero que con tu expresión 'Este correo no lo publiquéis' te refieras a que no publiquemos tu dirección electrónica. Por eso la he borrado. 

Si te refieres al texto conpleto, dímelo, por favor. 

Otra cosa. En la actualidad tenemos abiertos los comentarios de manera que se publican automáticamente, y directamente cuando los ponéis. Lo he borrado enseguida, pero de todas formas, si quieres decirnos algo en privado (que no se publique), puedes hacerlo enviándonos un correo al 'CONTACTAR' DEL MENÚ DE LA IZQUIERDA (arriba), o directamente a: 

nosiempre2y2son4@yahoo.es 

Otra vez, gracias y no nos rindamos, cada pequeño paso (de cada uno) nos lleva un poco más cerca de nuestro objetivo: la verdad. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

Administradora de Paz Digital 

P.D.: en breve recuperaremos el artículo y las imágenes reseñadas en lo que Vance expone más arriba (que 'se fue' con el borrado de nuestra anterior web): 

'Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde Atocha 11-M. España / WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN (tal como aparecía en la web atocha11m). 

Pone los pelos de punta, pero es lo que hay, lo que hubo... mejor dicho. 

. 

Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 20/08/2010 09:18:47
Hola a todos de nuevo. 

El mismo 11 M, según la información de esta web, apareció la web “atocha 11 M” sobre “Welcome to the United States of Iberia” y poco después también apareció algún cartel haciendo referencia a esta web en alguna manifestación de rechazo a los atentados. 

Y me pregunto ¿por qué alguien quiere crear esta web con esta información?. ¿Es un aviso para alguien que sepa de que va todo? ¿Pero un aviso para quién? ¿Se está dando consignas a alguien para que actúe?. ¿O es alguien que no se puede aguantar lo que sabe? ¿El creador de la página es español? ¿La “pinza norte sur” está de acuerdo con los “United States of Iberia”?¿Los “United States of Iberia” no crearían barreras para el mercado único como así está sucediendo con los “pre United Status of Iberia”?




*11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 16/07/2007 a 2011*




Spoiler



Impresionante
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 05:55:06
No es extraño que os amordacen. Siempre vais por delante muy por delante. Saramago esta haciendo la cama al suceso anticipado aqui. 
Pancarta
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 05:56:48
Esa pancarta la conocieron y la consintieron los organizadores de la manifestacion o sea el psoe con la vicevogue a la cabeza y con pepiño tb. esta claro que el psoe estaba al tanto. dan asco!!!!........
Sister
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 06:31:29
Que ilusión al entrar en el foro y ver tú nota. 
Ese Saramago,con lo rejoio que es,al final le vamos a tener que dar la gracias por volver nuestra querida Paz Digital. 
Andalú
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 06:34:25
Me acaba de avisar una petardilla gemelilla y aquí estoy. 
Debemos dar gracias a Dios,no a ese Saramago, y a la valentía de Dos. 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 08:20:46
Hemos de cambiar el nombre a la web Dosy. 

Ha de llamarse "COJONES DIGITALES A PARES" (por lo de 2y2...juuuasss). 

Sabes que hay más sobre este tema y me refiero al mensaje... real. 

Tú sabes que quiero decir mi buena amiga (mejor dicho: hermana). 

Un abrazo bien fuerte y gracias por esta alegría. 
SIGFRIDO 
firmamento
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 10:30:56
Estoy alegre, mucho; pero me preocupo por ti. 

Besossssssssss, Dos y cuídate.
Gravísimo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 14:04:41
Esto es muy grave a la vista de lo que se rumoreaba en sectores progres sobre el modelo de estado que Saramago se ha encargado de berrear a todo le mundo. Además de esa pagina atocha11m y las imagenes que no ofrecen lugar a dudas.......... ¿Están seguros de que es real la foto de esa pancarta?.
Para "Gravísimo"
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 14:27:10
"¿Están seguros de que es real la foto de esa pancarta?." 

¡Y tan seguros! Como que lo que tú llamas "foto" no es una foto. Es un fotograma (escena congelada) del vídeo: 

Vídeo manifestación Leganés con pancarta WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM, cuyo dominio estaba registrado y activo el once de marzo de 2004 


Y ten en cuenta que ese vídeo no es fabricado por Paz Digital. Pertenece a los informativos de CNN+ de fecha 3 de abril de 2004. 

La CNN+ grabó lo que hubo en la manifa del PSOE en Leganés, y lo que hubo en esa manifa entre otras cosas era el recochineo del PSOE de para qué se había matado a tanta gente.
Aclaración sobre la pancarta
Escrito por Dosydos el 16/07/2007 15:06:40
. 

Hemos recibido algunos mensajes en los que se nos pregunta si el dominio de la pancarta lleva guión entre "atocha" y "11m", o sea que si el dominio de la pancarta es atocha-11m 

La respuesta pueden buscarla en la "no existencia del dominio atocha-11m por entonces, pero sobre todo pueden encontrarla observando con detenimiento el vídeo y/o ampliando el fotograma. Lo que hay en medio no es un guión, es el dibujo de algo mucho más significativo en relación con nuestro artículo. Sobre ello hablábamos entonces en otro artículo; esperamos recuperarlo, pero mientras tanto, como dicen los catalanes: "tú mismo". 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

. 

Hiapanicus
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 15:14:14
¡¡¡VIVA ESPAÑA Y A POR ELLOS!!! 

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA OTRA VEZ!!! 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 22:10:36
Con respecto al dominio atocha-11m (con guión), he podido saber que los whois especializados no pueden abrirlo por estar defendido con un bootext (boot.txt) que evita el que pueda abrirse y conocerse el administrador y datos de esa web. 

La web existe pero o puede ser abierta ni por los WHOIS. 

Tengo capturas de pantalla de lo que digo. 

pero hay otras cosas... mucho más raras y que remitiré a la redacción. 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
atocha11m.com y atocha-11m.com
Escrito por Dosydos el 17/07/2007 01:22:37
. 

A ver, no nos liemos. Por un lado, intentan liarla en algunos sitios que se han hecho eco de nuestra información, y, por otro, la gente de buena voluntad quiere saber. Y por otro están los que echan una mano. Gracias, Sigfrido. Veamos. 

- atocha-11m.com (con guión) se registró después de los atentados. Fue una página web que surgió como consecuencia de unas acciones llevadas a cabo entonces y que empezaron en la estación de Atocha. Un grupo de ciudadanos vendieron velas, camisetas, etc. en las estaciones y lo hacían (dijeron, y no tengo datos en contra) para ayudar de forma inminente a las víctimas y, creo recordar que en junio de 2004, pretendían utilizar parte del dinero recaudado en llevar a niños familiares de las víctimas a un campamento. Para todo esto debían constituirse en asociación, lo hicieron e hicieron la página web. Aunque en nuestra concentración convocada en varias páginas web no hubo pancartas que no fueran las que se ven en las fotos (banderas con frases interrogantes), creí necesario (como es natural) saber a qué o quiénes representaban los que iban en grupo (lo intentaba con cierta cautela, claro, ya que hubo de todo, ya sabéis); como coordinadora de la concentración de Atocha 5-S conocí que un grupo representaba a atocha-11m (asociación y web); estuve hablando bastante tiempo con alguien de esa asociación que me buscó antes de que pasásemos al Espacio de Palabras. No es que sepa mucho de ellos, al contrario, pero desde luego que no se mostraban afines al progresío de Saramago. 

- atocha11m.com, como hemos explicado arriba, ya estaba registrada y activa el mismo 11-m y con lo de la fresa. Eso es lo gordo. Ahora viene Saramago (otra vez, que ya venía) con lo mismo y como expresión de un sentir del progresío que -si estamos un poco al tanto- nadie dudará de que es lo que se está moviendo entre los del "Todos contra el PP", "Caminar separados, golpear juntos"; o sea, lo que decíamos en "La Pinza Norte-Sur..."; esto de los "Estados Unidos de Iberia" ya se apuntó hace muchos años, pero se tomó como objetivo inminente poco antes de las elecciones de 2004; de ahí que en Paz Digital avisáramos de ello entonces. ¡Y SIGUE EN AUMENTO! 

Por otra parte está la pancarta, que es algo más (ya hemos dicho que este artículo fue "aumentado" con eso cuando pasaron los "suicidios" de Leganés), que no debe desviar la atención de la FRESA, sino sumarse a ella. La pancarta estuvo en la manifestación de Leganés, convocada y dirigida en primera línea por los ases del PSOE que ya sabían que formarían gobierno. En esa pancarta no hay un guión como algunos dicen, insinúan o preguntan. Y la llevaban personas, y el PSOE debe saber, pero a nadie extrañará, ya que Rubalcaba lo dijo bien claro el 13-M (sabemos porque nos vienen informando los cuerpos de seguridad, o algo así, aunque eso no es el tema), pero además ya lo dijo ZP hace mucho: "del 11-M lo sabemos todo". Pues que lo cuente, ¿no? 

Espero que os sirva de aclaración. 


Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: Paz Digital venía avisando de esto desde 2003. Os recomiendo el artículo de Vance (de 2003): 

Pequeños Países 


.
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 01:29:02
No és un guión... es una fresa. 

¿Qué coincidencia, no?. 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
Ja ja...
Escrito por Dosydos el 17/07/2007 01:45:52
. 

¡PREMIO! 

Sigfrido, ya lo dije, en vez de elucubrar algunos que dicen tal o cual (y no me refiero a ti), pues eso les decía: "Tú mismo". 

Saludillos, 

Dosydos 

.
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 01:58:41
JAJAJA !!. 

Perrito piloto pa mí !!. 

Bueno, creo que Saramago quiere ser en realidad "portuñol" y así nosotros seremos "espagueses". 

Joer... menudo cacao en la ONU van a tener cambiando banderas y rotulos de sobremesa: 

REPUBLICA VIRTUAL DE ESPAGAL O PORTUAÑA (lo primero... sería lo suyo Espa...Gal). 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
Ondiaaa
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 02:36:32
Te pones en situacion de los momentos de la tragedia y ves esto y te mueres de panico 

QUE FUERTE!!!!!!! 

y encima anuncian ustedes su interpretacion de mensaje para el futuro de los estados unidos de iberia como la causa para hacer el 11m y van y llegan las consignas. 
he leido tb la pinza norte-sur y pequeños paises. no se si podre reconciliar el sueño 

QUE FUERTE!!!!!! 

QUE LO INVESTIGUEN COÑE!!!!!!!!!
Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 06:43:05
Mira por donde alguien, hace poco, me comentó que lo del País Vasco se arreglaría y que Cataluña se iría a la porra. 

Hoy en día nadie apostaría por esta afirmación. Pero Saramago anunciando lo de Iberia y vosotros recordando la fresa aplastada . . . . . ¿me tendré que cambiar de comunidad/estado?. 
TwinTowers
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 14:00:42
¡Vaya por Dios que ojo tiene Saramago! 

Nadie actuó de oficio para investigar esa web, No esperabamos menos de Cándido 

Bien hallados Dosy 

Un fuerte abrazo 
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 18/07/2007 04:24:26
Qué sorpresa, joer!!! 

Oye, llevo unos días desconectado. 
 
Qué es lo que ha dicho Saramago? 

Lo reconozco, no lo pillo. 

P.D: Dosy, de algún modo, me lo figuraba. 
Oye, manteneos unos días, que me dé tiempo a salvar un poquito de información, que la otra vez me pilló sorteando las vaquillas de San Fermín, y cuando volví me quedé de palo!!! 

P.D2 :Lo de la fresa en la pancarta es "pa cagarse". (Sorry por lo escatológico de la expresión) 

Un súper-saludo a todos!!!
DDT
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 19/07/2007 04:38:18
Muchas gracias a dos y dos por volver. Es una alegría ver que sigue en la brecha.
Amigo de Hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 25/08/2007 03:29:11
Por favor dejen de decir gilipolleces. Los dominios se registran en el acto. Y por lo demas, cada uno es libre de decir y opinar siempre que no se incurra en la defensa de la violencia o en injustos ataques a las personas. 

Dejen de creerse investigadores cuando solo son unos calumniadores. Un saludo
Amigo de Hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 25/08/2007 03:42:37
Este joven es abogado y tiene una pagina web donde intenta ayudar a la gente a la vez que legitimamente se da a conocer como jurista. 



************ 

Paz Digital no admite difusión de propaganda. 

BORRADAS las direcciones web. Por Dosydos 

************ 


UN RESPETO POR FAVOR 
Señor amigo de...
Escrito por Dosydos el 25/08/2007 03:57:19
. 

Demuestre en donde están las calumnias. Pero con razonamientos lógicos. 

Para ello le ruego que copie mi texto literal, y haga su demostración. 

Si he dicho algo falso, no tendré problemas en rectificar y pedir públicamente perdón. 

En cuanto a nuestras creencias, haga el favor de no jugar a ser adivino en nuestra propia página. Las creencias nuestras no están expuestas, no se atribuya usted tanto poder como para manifestar conocerlas y emitir un veredicto. 

A lo que vamos: demuestre las calumnias. ¡Ah!, y tenga en cuenta que 

"cada uno es libre de decir y opinar siempre que no se incurra en la defensa de la violencia o en injustos ataques a las personas" 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 25/08/2007 04:06:55
No te esfuerces, Berges. Contra Dosydos no podrás...... A esta tía cabrona no hay manera de pillarla ni de noquearla. Tiene que tener contactos altos y escribe sin que haya resquicios de ilegalidad. Un saludo.
Andalostia
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/08/2007 02:55:16
el Berges por aqui y no dice ni una palabra de que sea falso lo de la web o lo de la pancarta. si hubiese dudas lo ha confirmado. 

andalostia con lo gordo que es esto. 

di algo berges explicate 

abre ese corazoncito sangrante y estripao 

como es que el psoe os dejo llevar esa pancarta en leganes suicidios 2004???????. 

TRES HURRAS PRO DOSYDOS 

ERES COHONUA TIA
Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 11/09/2007 04:22:32
Y el fresista?.....
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 11/09/2007 04:45:09
Y el fresista?..... 

------------------------------------------ 

Alquilando habitaciones en los madriles.... 
¿no?. 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO
Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 11/09/2007 11:47:06
?Lo sorprendente de las imágenes no solo es lo que se podría relacionar con la masacre del 11-M, por lo impactantes y/o por su coincidencia en el nombre de la web, el del dominio y los terribles hechos que estábamos viviendo en España, sino que también nos llamó la atención, precisamente, la sugerencia de algo que podría ser (también) una información para el futuro, un mal augurio . . . . . . ? 



¿Los que crearon la image/gif por qué avisan o sugieren? ¿A quién pretenden avisar?. ¿O no quieren avisar pero no pueden estar callados? 

¿Los que crearon la imagen son cómplices del atentado y de la estrategia política "de la fresa"? 
Impresionante
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 26/01/2008 09:03:54
Dosydos dixit: 

"De tener continuación lo que la ?visión? podría representar, y, si no nos equivocamos en la interpretación, Cataluña podría salir muy malparada; preferimos inclinarnos ?ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo." 

--------- 

El autor en su enfrentamiento con 2y2 en los comentarios no se defiende de eso. Miente sobre el supuesto guión de la pancarta de Leganés que efectivamente como le dijo Dos es una fres. 

Ahora, recordando la detención de los islamistas que llevaban detonadores para suicidarse Rubalcaba sabe como. 

Y recordando el artículo de las banderas "Elecciones 2008. Los de Tinell calientan motores. Por Dosydos" 

Y... ¡Qué mal rollo! 
CAT
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 26/01/2008 11:19:14



2i2=Rajoi 
o 
2i2=Asnar 
o 
2i2=mandaa de asnar i rajoi 

2i2=BIBORA BENENOSA FAXISTA 

Zros
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 01:54:51
esta muy claro quien fue, nadie como el pp le intereasba seguir gobernado (tambien e bush por el apoyo a la guerra) a si que entre todos(mossad cia csic) prepararon un atentado, este en vez darle poder como hizo el 11- s le quito poder a aznar y este tenia que conseguir: 

Ganar las eleciones al PP 
Facilitar a bush y blair inplater medidas antt-terrorirstas 

que pasa hoy que nos damos cuenta que pp y psoe so distinta cara de la misma monedad pq retiro los soldadods de iraq, pero estamos en afganistan, sin contar que los dos son neoliberales... 

conclusiones cmo dijo zp "sobre el atentaod ya lo sabemos todo..." y sr Zp tambien sobre la politca del pp y el psoe soy distina mierda con mismo saber
Para Zros
Escrito por Dosydos el 27/01/2008 02:35:29
. 

La historia de un atentado preparado por todos y que nadie se vaya de la lengua no se la cree ni el mejor escritor de novelas. 

Los asesinatos se cometen en solitario y con muy pocos asesinos, que parece que nacimos ayer. 

A los que lo saben todo, incluido ZP, los deben aislar en un calabozo hasta que lo cuenten para que los asesinos y sus pagadores no estén sueltos. Lo que pasa es que con Ministros como Bermejo, que le da igual que los terroristas sean 3 o 6 y que solo 3 estén detenidos, mientras que los otros 3 están libres, nos estamos acostumbrando a que se puede matar siempre que se ponga una etiqueta a quien mató. 

Algo así como las mentiras de ZP sobre ETA; lo reconoce y se queda tan ancho. Ya me veo a los violadores, diciendo "la violé yo" y siendo aplaudidos por la panda de borregos del "lo ha reconocido... y a veces se ha disculpado". ¡Pues a la cárcel con él, joer! 

Luego estaremos los que gritamos en el desierto eso: "pues como lo has hecho, púdrete en la cárcel". 

Efectivamente, dos caras de la misma moneda: el que viola y el violado; el asesino y los muertos, el que sabe y no lo cuenta es reo de justicia por encubrimiento: ZP, uno de ellos, que según sus palabras, lo sabe todo sobre el 11-M. 

El nombre y apellidos de los que pusieron las bombas, de los que las mandaron poner y de los encubridores, eso es lo que queremos. Pero no los queremos para saber por saber (que parecen tontos); queremos saber para que se pudran en la cárcel los asesinos, los que los mandaron, los que aprovecharon la sangre de los muertos y sus cómplices... Y queremos que se pudran en la cárcel para que no nos sigan matando, ni en Madrid ni en Cataluña (mis condolencias anticipadas a todos los españoles, especialmente a los catalanes, aunque quizá les haya librado un poco el retrasar el enemigo de los terroristas a después de las elecciones, el AVE, que se creen que nos chupamos el dedo). 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

cristina
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 13:03:04
Dosy, con todo respeto. Creo que Zros se refiere a que al NEOcon le da igual pp o psoe. Es que, más bien parece que alguien de prisa/psoe "montó o les montaron" la coartada perfecta...para ser creíble !! Osea, como si los psoclistos. hubieran cojído el "testigo" del gobierno porque fueron más creíbles su interpretación de los atentados. Lo que quiere decir, creo yo, es que el 11-M está elegído porque le "tocaba" en la ronda de actos terroristas..después de las Torres. Hay casualidades muy sospechosas (también en lo de londres) por ciertos elementos de la OTAN. Presentes en esas fechas y desplegando ejercicios contraterrorístas. Podemos creer que si el terrorismo islámico es la causa real de las matanzas...provienen todos de las mismas manos y de los mismos intereses. Bien. Nada más y adelante con seguir despejando el camino hacia la Verdad. Gracias. 

cristina
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 13:08:26
Perdón, quería decir "que si el terrorismo islámico es la causa COMUN a todas esas matanzas...¿el chivo expiatorio de estos nuevos tiempos?. Saludos
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 13:39:48
Además... los coemntarios de Zzor parecen hechos con un traductor automático y por eso -al menos yo- no acabo de entender lo que quiere decir. Con todos mis respetos. 

¿Y si al final resulta que lo del 11-M fué una "vendetta" de cierta mafia rusa por lo sucedido con el Prestige?. 

(Si, si, ya lo sé que es de locos pero... ello no implica que no necesitasen de cobertura en España y por...españoles que podrían aprovecharse del hecho. ¿Me pillais?). 

Saludos. 
SIGFRIDO
No vale el mismo saco
Escrito por Dosydos el 27/01/2008 13:44:42
. 

Desde el momento en que el PSOE mintió (el mismo Zapatero dijo lo del inmolado, aunque en la comisión dice "no lo recuerdo"), el hermano del ex-ministro bicéfalo Belloch, alcalde de Zaragoza, el mismo hermano de Belloch que es amigo y acude a presentaciones de libros del tal Guerrero Lucas, anarquista-socialista-mano derecha de Vera, masón, contacto con la juez Levert, que dice que "se identifica con ETA", que intentó atentar contra Franco y envió a la muerte a dos de sus colegas que no habían sido los autores (Granados y Delgado), etc., etc... el mismo hermano de Belloch, amigo de éste individuo, fue el que dio la desinformación del suicida para uso y disfrute de ZP y de Rubalcaba. 

Cuando en esos momentos, nadie del PP llamó a varios medios reivindicando los atentados en nombre de ETA, aunque solo fuera para jugar con las mismas ventajas que el PSOE, desde ese momento, por mi parte, no puedo meter en el mismo saco a ambos partidos. Sorry. 

Por cierto: 

¿Atentado islamista para que se firmara la Constitución Europea que nos han colado en diciembre antes de que termine el periodo de compromiso del PSOE? 

(Borrel lo dijo: el 11-M sirvió para que se firmara la Constitución Europea). Sabían que el PP no la firmaría. 

En resumen, no estoy de acuerdo con la premisa: "si el terrorismo islámico es la causa real de las matanzas...". Yo no lo creo. 

Yo creo que la causa real de las matanzas es el narcoterrorismo (en sentido amplio de tráfico de todo), que es otra cosa... 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
cristina
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 14:44:49
Desde la perspectiva NeoCon: Nuevo Orden Mundial el socialismo cumple un ideario perfecto: homosexualidad, aborto libre, eutanasia, ateísmo, todo vale/caos. A fín de que no haya demasiados habitantes en el mundo. ¿Me equivoco? Por tanto, no es de extrañar que "Auparan" antes al Psoe. Por éso, tú misma lo dices "nadie llamó desde el PP reivindicando en nombre de ETA". Osea, más claro: ganó el Psoe porque la disculpa del terrorísmo islámico era más CREIBLE. Pero el autor sabemos perfectamente que no se gestó en desiertos lejanos. El autor/res hablan inglés. Me temo. Gracias Dosy. Y perdón por mi ignorancia pues no asocio la Constitución Europea con atentado islamista, tal y como tú misma te preguntas. Salud y Fuerza
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 15:00:49
Por cierto que la fresa viene en inglés. Me impresiona mucho la investigación que compartes aquí. 
Puede que ya estuviera todo montado y el dueño del dominio sólo esperase a que sucediera (sin saber él mismo la fecha pero sabiendo que algo gordo iba a suceder) para poner rapidamente la fecha y el sitio (11- y Atocha) como nombre de su página. No obstante, no aparece nada desde Google. Buenas noches.
carolo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 28/01/2009 09:48:27
Os aseguro que en la pancarta ponia atocha guion 11m.com 

Y como dice creo que 2y2 son 2 cosas diferentes completamente. 
11m.com no se que es 
-11m.com fué un grupo de voluntarios, eso lo puedo dercir seguro, y son los de la pancarta seguro segurísimo.
un guión con hojitas????.....
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 28/01/2009 10:18:11


PINCHANDO EN LA IMAGEN DEL ARTÍCULO SE VE AMPLIADA 

Para...
Escrito por Dosydos el 19/05/2011 18:44:45

. 

Para muchos de nuestros lectores que nos han pedido que recuperemos estas imágenes que habían sido eliminadas por "los errores técnicos". 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: Disculpad que no os responda de forma individual. 

.
Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/10/2012 03:26:29
Es alucinante como se puede manipular y cambiar la opinión de una mayoría de la población en sólo dos años. Esto es lo que estoy viviendo en Barcelona. La clave para poder realizar este lavado de cerebro colectivo: controlar el principal medio de comunicación privado de Cataluña (los medios de comunicación públicos ya lo han estado siempre). ¡Y nos dicen que vivimos en una democracia!


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Sep 2015)

Este hilo, hoy más de actualidad que nunca. ienso:


----------



## Plvs Vltra (27 Sep 2015)

Tenemos quinta columnas aquí


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Sep 2015)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Este hilo, hoy más de actualidad que nunca. ienso:



Este hilo junto con uno que había de guerra de banderas cuando nadie hablaba de eso (ahora está de rigurosa actualidad) serían muy buenos para demostrar que si no se hizo nada fue porque a algunos no les salió de los cojones.

No lo encuentro. ¿Tú no tendrás ese artículo para reproducirlo y/o enlazarlo? 

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Sep 2015)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Este hilo junto con uno que había de guerra de banderas cuando nadie hablaba de eso (ahora está de rigurosa actualidad) serían muy buenos para demostrar que si no se hizo nada fue porque a algunos no les salió de los cojones.
> 
> No lo encuentro. ¿Tú no tendrás ese artículo para reproducirlo y/o enlazarlo?
> 
> ienso:



*
(Escrito en 2007) La Guerra de las Banderas: Pinza sobre Madrid*

Ahí tienes. Se va cumpliendo paso a paso (por ahora, se han batido récords históricos de participación, que es uno de los objetivos).


----------



## Tocqueville (4 Oct 2015)

C's+PSOE=Misión cumplida para los que hicieron el 11-M


----------



## Glasterthum (4 Oct 2015)

Tocqueville dijo:


> C's+PSOE=Misión cumplida para los que hicieron el 11-M



Así es. La mejor prueba de que PSOE y Cs son lo mismo, es que ambos apoyan frente al catalanismo un modelo federal.

También comparten aspectos formales menores, como tener de líderes a jóvenes bien parecidos. Lo de Inés ya es increíble (melafo).


----------



## Tocqueville (4 Oct 2015)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Así es. La mejor prueba de que PSOE y Cs son lo mismo, es que ambos apoyan frente al catalanismo un modelo federal.
> 
> También comparten aspectos formales menores, como tener de líderes a jóvenes bien parecidos. Lo de Inés ya es increíble (melafo).



Tuvieron un "desliz" hace días los ciudadanitas:

*Dos 'sabios' de Ciudadanos proponen un referéndum "legal" de independencia* 

Nada como un _colocón_ de éxito para que se muestren tal como son.


----------



## Glasterthum (4 Oct 2015)

A mí en ese sentido me da miedo Ciudadanos, porque va de lo que no es. Y mucha gente puede votarles de buena fe engañados, pensando que votan por la alternativa y renovación del régimen cuando es avanzar en el apuntalamiento del NWO (lo cual puede incluir la destrucción de España).

Y francamente que Inés comparta cama y vida con un independentista, para colmo en mi opinión muy inferior en atractivo físico a ella, no me inspira mucha confianza, aunque sé que eso obviamente no es prueba de nada y ojalá los de Cs sean gente de puta madre. Pero la verdad es la que es, y si defienden el federalismo, algo ya defendido por Ruralcava, ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (4 Oct 2015)

Glasterthum dijo:


> A mí en ese sentido me da miedo Ciudadanos, porque va de lo que no es. Y mucha gente puede votarles de buena fe engañados, pensando que votan por la alternativa y renovación del régimen cuando es avanzar en el apuntalamiento del NWO (lo cual puede incluir la destrucción de España).
> 
> Y francamente que Inés comparta cama y vida con un independentista, para colmo en mi opinión muy inferior en atractivo físico a ella, no me inspira mucha confianza, aunque sé que eso obviamente no es prueba de nada y ojalá los de Cs sean gente de puta madre. Pero la verdad es la que es, y si defienden el federalismo, algo ya defendido por Ruralcava, ya está todo dicho.



Que Inés comparta cama y vida con un independentista, dada su situación de dedicación a la política, solo puede significar que Inés está enamorada de las ideas independentistas. FIN DE LA CITA.

p.s. Yo también lo estoy. Que hagan listado de españoles-no españoles, que repartan el territorio de manera proporcional y a suerte el extremo a ocupar cada grupo, que se separen ya y no vuelvan nunca jamás; con muro electrificado de separación, aviones bombarderos sobrevolando la frontera y pare usted de contar. Así que también quiero un referéndum legal en toda España.

ienso:


----------



## chispa (4 Oct 2015)

no se ustedes pero yo hago un word de esto


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Oct 2015)

El 11-M es tema Tabu en los medios de comunicación. Nunca veras una gran cadena de comunicación emitiendo un documental sobre las versiones de la conspiración.

Esta claro que fue un golpe de mano al estilo GLADIO.

Con que fines, la fresa puede dar algo de respuesta o no.

Esto sera como el asesinato de JFK, nunca se sabra la verdad.


----------



## Tocqueville (5 Oct 2015)

*Rivera apuesta por un estado federal*


----------



## JoseII (5 Oct 2015)

De Ezkallar a caba de ser intrevistado por Herrea en la COPE.

COnclusión: "No ha pasado nada..circulen, circulen"


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Oct 2015)

interesante el tema de la web.......


----------



## Tocqueville (27 Oct 2015)

Arriba este hilo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (27 Oct 2015)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Arriba este hilo.



Me lo has quitado de las manos.

HOY MERECE LA PENA CITAR. Cito sin quote.

--------------

*Tocqueville*


*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* 

*
11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* *COMENTARIOS DIFERENTES*












*Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde la web atocha11m.com que ya existía el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004.*

*Ante la situación de España, el independentismo catalán y otros asuntos, subimos a portada este artículo de 2004. ¡Qué duro es ver andar los caminos marcados y avisados, sin que nadie haya movido un dedo para impedirlo! (Paz Digital, 16-09-2012).*



*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN*

*Dosydos*

Paz Digital, 2004. *WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN.* Este texto formaba parte de la imagen presentada en la web *atocha11m.com, cuyo dominio ya estaba registrado el mismo 11-M de 2004*; aparecía *una fresa representando a España y Portugal, con una Cataluña separada y destrozada, un País Vasco verde y el resto de la Península masacrada; una cruz con un ramo y el BIENVENIDO AL FUTURO DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBERIA* (en inglés), nos sorprendía.


Las imágenes que van a ver a continuación corresponden a algunas de las capturas que hicimos en Paz Digital de lo que era un *gif animado*. La página www.atocha11m.com nos presentaba esa impactante imagen en movimiento recién sucedido el 11-M. Las imágenes que aparecen más abajo son algunas de las “tomas fijas ” de esa imagen dinámica…


Comprobábamos, entonces, que el dominio atocha11m.com estaba registrado y activo el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004 _(ver más abajo los datos del registro)_; ¿cuándo lo había solicitado su propietario para estar registrado ya el mismo 11-M? Trasládese el lector mentalmente al año 2004, en marzo, y recuerde lo que se tardaba en tener activo un dominio después de registrarlo y alojarlo.


Lo sorprendente de las imágenes no solo es lo que se podría relacionar con la masacre del 11-M, por lo impactantes y/o por su coincidencia en el nombre de la web, el del dominio y los terribles hechos que estábamos viviendo en España, sino que también nos llamó la atención, precisamente, la sugerencia de algo que *podría ser (también) una información para el futuro*, un mal augurio -¿o a sabiendas, dado el acierto de todo lo demás que refleja el hecho en su conjunto?-; se vislumbraba en la imagen una especie de amenaza latente (¿o una consigna o clave?), que, partiendo del corazón de España (fresa) en Atocha 11-M, llevaría a unos Estados Unidos de Iberia en los que Cataluña se separaría previamente, el resto de España quedaría masacrada, con ataques en otros puntos (tal vez se sugiera la entrada de un “disparo” por el Suroeste, afectando al Sureste, saliendo por Cataluña) y dejando los beneficios de todo el “espectáculo” en un Verde País Vasco.


La España separada y masacrada, y con implicaciones de Portugal (por lo de Iberia), un estado federal que incluya a Portugal nos viene a la mente como si de un hecho onírico se tratara. Podría ser todo esto el producto de un cúmulo de casualidades, al que tan acostumbrados no tienen en España; pero no debemos descartar las posibilidades de que un visionario (¿o no?) “viera” (¿o avisara?) los sucesos del 11-M y sus consecuencias hasta el extremo de tener el mismo 11-M registrado el dominio atocha11m.com. De tener continuación lo que la “visión” podría representar, y, si no nos equivocamos en la interpretación, Cataluña podría salir muy malparada; preferimos inclinarnos –ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo.


Se pueden hacer muchas “lecturas” de la imagen, su ubicación y su entorno, pero creemos que una muy simple y resumida podría ser ésta:


"Os avisamos de que en Atocha, el 11-M, será (o fue, da igual) masacrada España (por lo de Spain en el centro), lo que conllevará la facilidad de abrir un boquete al disparar desde el suroeste, dañando el sureste, separando a Cataluña destrozada, y recogiendo los beneficios el País Vasco, al tiempo que se da paso a los Estados Unidos de Iberia y lo que era España (SPAIN) se convierte en una cruz de cementerio coronada por un ramo de violetas".


Dejamos a los lectores de Paz Digital las otras muchas interpretaciones de la “escena” y de los hechos; para ello lean más abajo los datos sobre el registro del dominio aludido (observen que welcomefuture.com es a su vez otro dominio relacionado con atocha11m.com, pero diferentes) y observen las capturas de algunas de las imágenes que formaban la animación que, evidentemente, ya ha desaparecido. 

*Observen los datos que Paz Digital obtuvo en marzo de 2004, y que indican que el 11-M ya estuvo registrado el dominio* (¿cuándo se solicitó?).

_*atocha11m.com - El dominio esta actualmente registrado. *_

_Registrant:
hector lopez-berges (ATOCHA11M-COM-DOM)
wellcomefuture.com
wfuture.com, Salamanca 37008
Spain
doubleyourfuture.com


mrsdominio@yahoo.es
Domain Name: ATOCHA11M.COM
Status: PROTECTED
Administrative Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888
Technical Contact, Zone Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888


Record last updated on 31-Mar-2005.
Record expires on 11-Mar-2006.
*Record created on 11-Mar-2004*.
Domain servers in listed order:
Name Server: dns1.wellcomefuture.com
Name Server: dns2.wellcomefuture.com_

Del dueño de esa página web sabemos que se hacía llamar (con verdad o no) Héctor López Berges y que decía estar en Salamanca. De un tal Héctor López Berges (éste sí, real) sabemos, entre otras cosas (que no citaremos ahora), que se presentó a las elecciones 2004 en Salamanca por Ciudadanos en Blanco como número 3 de la lista electoral; iba en el mismo distrito que el actual Ministro Caldera.


De las imágenes que Paz Digital capturó del gif que aparecía en la página web atocha11m.com, registrada y ya activa el mismo once de marzo de 2004, seleccionamos éstas:




























Pero esto no es todo.


Como recordará el lector, tras la masacre de los trenes de Madrid, el 3 de abril de 2004 se produjo en Leganés el atentado de los “suicidados” (en el que dicen que murió el GEO Torronteras); entonces, el gobierno local (PSOE) convocó una manifestación; se manifestaron en Leganés todos los partidos de la “cuerda” socialista, junto con los artistas del “Hay motivo” y, en general, asistieron a la manifestación los marxistas-leninistas y anarquistas del “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”.


En la cabecera de la manifestación estaban los vecinos del edificio en el que se produjo el “suicidio”, también estaba la entonces futura vicepresidenta del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega; el entonces secretario de Organización del PSOE, José Blanco; el secretario general de la Federación Socialista Madrileña, Rafael Simancas; la portavoz del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Trinidad Jiménez; el alcalde de Leganés, José Luis Pérez Ráez; y el de Getafe, Pedro Castro; el secretario general de UGT, Cándido Méndez, etcétera...


En la pancarta de cabecera se leía: "Por la paz, no al terrorismo".


Los carteles que llevaban los manifestantes, producto de imprenta, llevaban la palabra 'PAZ' y eran idénticos a los que, por “magia espontánea”, llevaron los “espontáneos” del 13-M para protestar ante la sede del PP y llamar criminal a Aznar y asesinos a todos los del PP, a sus votantes, a sus simpatizantes y a todos los españoles que no comulgaran con el “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”, "Hay motivos"...


Hasta aquí, en lo que respecta a Leganés, fue conocido por los interesados en saber sobre la masacre del 11-M y sobre lo relacionado con ella.


Pero fueron menos los que prestaron atención a otras pancartas significativas a efectos de investigación –que sepamos, solo informábamos de esto desde Paz Digital-. En la manifestación por los atentados del 11-M y por los “suicidios” de la calle Martín Gaite, en Leganés, había una enorme pancarta en la que se leía:

*WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM​*




Desde Paz Digital, recuperamos una vez más esta información, que quizá pueda ser útil a los que buscamos la verdad del 11-M para que los asesinos terminen en la cárcel en vez de estar libres para seguir matando, y tal vez sirva también para otros más que posibles juicios sobre el 11-M (ya que el presente juicio solo trata de una parte de la masacre, en relación con los acusados conocidos hasta ahora). Mantenemos, hoy como entonces, que los interesados en que la verdad del 11-M se conozca, pero sobre todo los relacionados con la Justicia, deben investigar los sucesos que aquí señalamos y que apuntan a que *alguien, que estuvo representado en la manifestación de Leganés con una pancarta portada al menos por dos personas, tenía el dominio atocha11m.com el mismo día de la masacre y en su página web se veía a España masacrada y formando los Estados Unidos de Iberia.
*
_*
Dosydos

Puede ver el vídeo de CNN+ en el que se ve la pancarta de WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM haciendo clic en el siguiente enlace. Si desea bajar el vídeo, en el mismo enlace, haga clic botón derecho, “guardar destino como”.*_

Vídeo manifestación Leganés con pancarta WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM, cuyo dominio estaba registrado y activo el once de marzo de 2004

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AQUÍ FECHA MÁXIMA EN LA QUE SE PUDO RESERVAR EL DOMINIO* WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM


Otegi quiere saber, o de cómo el PSOE gana contra ETA la batalla del 11-M | ametralladora
_
"El símbolo del 11-M consiste en que el 11-M del año anterior España propone la invasión de Irak. En ese momento, en 2003, no había ninguna amenaza emitida por Al Qaeda (las que hay son posteriores). Se escogió la fecha del 11-M para que los atacados (el PP políticamente, los españoles físicamente) comprendieran que la amenaza-ultimátum iba en serio.


Que la fecha del 11-M fue elegida con anterioridad lo indica una página web que apareció en internet el mismo 11-M, (registrado el dominio por tanto, según los *plazos del ICANN,* *al menos 48 horas antes*, es decir, *como muy tarde el 9 de marzo de 2004*) y que se llamaba www.atocha11m.com."_
-------------------------------------------------

*ÍNDICE DE ARTÍCULOS SOBRE EL 11-M*

* [HILO OFICIAL 3] 11-M. Lo que callan los vendelibros y vendeperiódicos. Índice en actualización permanente. *

*EDICIÓN DEL 12-08-15*

Añado los enlaces de Torrente Ballester sobre el "Tratado de la Unión Europea", junto con otro enlaces de interés muy relacionados con la creación de la Fresa o Estado Federal (romper España y poniendo muertos sobre la mesa hasta conseguirlo):



- *11-M. El 16 de marzo, fuentes oficiales francesas y alemanes se alegran del PSOE: "Con los socialistas será más fácil"* (16-03-04)

- *11-M. ¡Queremos saber! Borrell justifica "quizá" las muertes del 11-M: "poco después Europa desbloqueó su Constitución" * (11-03-2005)

- *El Imperialismo Franco-Alemán. La Europa de las Etnias S.XXI. 11-S, 11-M y 7-J.*

- *El origen de la Multicuralidad Europea. La Reorganización Alemana de Europa.*


_*1989-2002*

El final de la división de Alemania llevó a los alemanes a una reflexión sobre su historia; a esto se denominó "normalización". Se decía que una Alemania reunificada debía ahora de asumir su "responsabilidad europea por la paz". *Dondequiera que la "autonomía de un pueblo" o "etnia" estuviera en peligro, Berlín debía intervenir.* En última instancia, *Alemania debía llevar a cabo acciones* de "mantenimiento de la paz interviniendo en los conflictos", esto es, debía de *financiar la guerra.* Como en sus periodos iniciales de potencia imperialista, la "reorganización de Europa" permanece tanto como justificación como objetivo de la *lucha alemana por el dominio*. Se busca participar en acciones operativas, especialmente, en el este y en el sudeste del continente. La política centroeuropea practicada en tiempos del Káiser y de los nazis se actualizó. La política exterior alemana alcanza ahora a Asia y a África. Para mediados de los 90 y posteriormente, *las reivindicaciones alemanas están dirigidas contra los Estados Unidos* y Alemania pone en cuestión su liderazgo y lo discute con frecuencia creciente. Se *mantiene que "Europa" sólo se puede desarrollar en oposición a América y Alemania debe emerger* de su papel subalterno. Esta idea empieza a tender puentes entre los grupos que tienen diferencias políticas, llevando a los socialdemócratas, socialistas y grupos antisistema a vocear peticiones para una "presencia internacional alemana"._







Mirad el *Copyright del mapa... 2004*; mientras en España ocurría el 11-M, *en Bruselas se frotan las manos con el futuro que buscan abrir a base de muertos*. Después, todos sabéis que el reguero de muertos continúo, mediante "accidentes" y atentados hasta el día de hoy.

------------------------

Otro hilo más *censurado*, de tantos. Y un hilo de especial relevancia en estos momentos.





ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (28 Oct 2015)

Lo que aquí sale deja bastante claro el fin auténtico del 11-M y el porqué de lo que pasa en Cataluña.


----------



## Tocqueville (3 Nov 2015)

Y una vez más, subo el hilo a raíz de...

*11M-bis. Detenidos terroristas islamistas que pretendían atentar en Madrid*


----------



## Tocqueville (9 Nov 2015)

Que no caiga este hilo.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Nov 2015)

*Tocqueville*


*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* 

*
11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* *COMENTARIOS DIFERENTES*












*Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde la web atocha11m.com que ya existía el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004.*

*Ante la situación de España, el independentismo catalán y otros asuntos, subimos a portada este artículo de 2004. ¡Qué duro es ver andar los caminos marcados y avisados, sin que nadie haya movido un dedo para impedirlo! (Paz Digital, 16-09-2012).*



*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN*

*Dosydos*

Paz Digital, 2004. *WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN.* Este texto formaba parte de la imagen presentada en la web *atocha11m.com, cuyo dominio ya estaba registrado el mismo 11-M de 2004*; aparecía *una fresa representando a España y Portugal, con una Cataluña separada y destrozada, un País Vasco verde y el resto de la Península masacrada; una cruz con un ramo y el BIENVENIDO AL FUTURO DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBERIA* (en inglés), nos sorprendía.


Las imágenes que van a ver a continuación corresponden a algunas de las capturas que hicimos en Paz Digital de lo que era un *gif animado*. La página www.atocha11m.com nos presentaba esa impactante imagen en movimiento recién sucedido el 11-M. Las imágenes que aparecen más abajo son algunas de las “tomas fijas ” de esa imagen dinámica…


Comprobábamos, entonces, que el dominio atocha11m.com estaba registrado y activo el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004 _(ver más abajo los datos del registro)_; ¿cuándo lo había solicitado su propietario para estar registrado ya el mismo 11-M? Trasládese el lector mentalmente al año 2004, en marzo, y recuerde lo que se tardaba en tener activo un dominio después de registrarlo y alojarlo.


Lo sorprendente de las imágenes no solo es lo que se podría relacionar con la masacre del 11-M, por lo impactantes y/o por su coincidencia en el nombre de la web, el del dominio y los terribles hechos que estábamos viviendo en España, sino que también nos llamó la atención, precisamente, la sugerencia de algo que *podría ser (también) una información para el futuro*, un mal augurio -¿o a sabiendas, dado el acierto de todo lo demás que refleja el hecho en su conjunto?-; se vislumbraba en la imagen una especie de amenaza latente (¿o una consigna o clave?), que, partiendo del corazón de España (fresa) en Atocha 11-M, llevaría a unos Estados Unidos de Iberia en los que Cataluña se separaría previamente, el resto de España quedaría masacrada, con ataques en otros puntos (tal vez se sugiera la entrada de un “disparo” por el Suroeste, afectando al Sureste, saliendo por Cataluña) y dejando los beneficios de todo el “espectáculo” en un Verde País Vasco.


La España separada y masacrada, y con implicaciones de Portugal (por lo de Iberia), un estado federal que incluya a Portugal nos viene a la mente como si de un hecho onírico se tratara. Podría ser todo esto el producto de un cúmulo de casualidades, al que tan acostumbrados no tienen en España; pero no debemos descartar las posibilidades de que un visionario (¿o no?) “viera” (¿o avisara?) los sucesos del 11-M y sus consecuencias hasta el extremo de tener el mismo 11-M registrado el dominio atocha11m.com. De tener continuación lo que la “visión” podría representar, y, si no nos equivocamos en la interpretación, Cataluña podría salir muy malparada; preferimos inclinarnos –ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo.


Se pueden hacer muchas “lecturas” de la imagen, su ubicación y su entorno, pero creemos que una muy simple y resumida podría ser ésta:


"Os avisamos de que en Atocha, el 11-M, será (o fue, da igual) masacrada España (por lo de Spain en el centro), lo que conllevará la facilidad de abrir un boquete al disparar desde el suroeste, dañando el sureste, separando a Cataluña destrozada, y recogiendo los beneficios el País Vasco, al tiempo que se da paso a los Estados Unidos de Iberia y lo que era España (SPAIN) se convierte en una cruz de cementerio coronada por un ramo de violetas".


Dejamos a los lectores de Paz Digital las otras muchas interpretaciones de la “escena” y de los hechos; para ello lean más abajo los datos sobre el registro del dominio aludido (observen que welcomefuture.com es a su vez otro dominio relacionado con atocha11m.com, pero diferentes) y observen las capturas de algunas de las imágenes que formaban la animación que, evidentemente, ya ha desaparecido. 

*Observen los datos que Paz Digital obtuvo en marzo de 2004, y que indican que el 11-M ya estuvo registrado el dominio* (¿cuándo se solicitó?).

_*atocha11m.com - El dominio esta actualmente registrado. *_

_Registrant:
hector lopez-berges (ATOCHA11M-COM-DOM)
wellcomefuture.com
wfuture.com, Salamanca 37008
Spain
doubleyourfuture.com


mrsdominio@yahoo.es
Domain Name: ATOCHA11M.COM
Status: PROTECTED
Administrative Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888
Technical Contact, Zone Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888


Record last updated on 31-Mar-2005.
Record expires on 11-Mar-2006.
*Record created on 11-Mar-2004*.
Domain servers in listed order:
Name Server: dns1.wellcomefuture.com
Name Server: dns2.wellcomefuture.com_

Del dueño de esa página web sabemos que se hacía llamar (con verdad o no) Héctor López Berges y que decía estar en Salamanca. De un tal Héctor López Berges (éste sí, real) sabemos, entre otras cosas (que no citaremos ahora), que se presentó a las elecciones 2004 en Salamanca por Ciudadanos en Blanco como número 3 de la lista electoral; iba en el mismo distrito que el actual Ministro Caldera.


De las imágenes que Paz Digital capturó del gif que aparecía en la página web atocha11m.com, registrada y ya activa el mismo once de marzo de 2004, seleccionamos éstas:




























Pero esto no es todo.


Como recordará el lector, tras la masacre de los trenes de Madrid, el 3 de abril de 2004 se produjo en Leganés el atentado de los “suicidados” (en el que dicen que murió el GEO Torronteras); entonces, el gobierno local (PSOE) convocó una manifestación; se manifestaron en Leganés todos los partidos de la “cuerda” socialista, junto con los artistas del “Hay motivo” y, en general, asistieron a la manifestación los marxistas-leninistas y anarquistas del “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”.


En la cabecera de la manifestación estaban los vecinos del edificio en el que se produjo el “suicidio”, también estaba la entonces futura vicepresidenta del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega; el entonces secretario de Organización del PSOE, José Blanco; el secretario general de la Federación Socialista Madrileña, Rafael Simancas; la portavoz del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Trinidad Jiménez; el alcalde de Leganés, José Luis Pérez Ráez; y el de Getafe, Pedro Castro; el secretario general de UGT, Cándido Méndez, etcétera...


En la pancarta de cabecera se leía: "Por la paz, no al terrorismo".


Los carteles que llevaban los manifestantes, producto de imprenta, llevaban la palabra 'PAZ' y eran idénticos a los que, por “magia espontánea”, llevaron los “espontáneos” del 13-M para protestar ante la sede del PP y llamar criminal a Aznar y asesinos a todos los del PP, a sus votantes, a sus simpatizantes y a todos los españoles que no comulgaran con el “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”, "Hay motivos"...


Hasta aquí, en lo que respecta a Leganés, fue conocido por los interesados en saber sobre la masacre del 11-M y sobre lo relacionado con ella.


Pero fueron menos los que prestaron atención a otras pancartas significativas a efectos de investigación –que sepamos, solo informábamos de esto desde Paz Digital-. En la manifestación por los atentados del 11-M y por los “suicidios” de la calle Martín Gaite, en Leganés, había una enorme pancarta en la que se leía:

*WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM​*




Desde Paz Digital, recuperamos una vez más esta información, que quizá pueda ser útil a los que buscamos la verdad del 11-M para que los asesinos terminen en la cárcel en vez de estar libres para seguir matando, y tal vez sirva también para otros más que posibles juicios sobre el 11-M (ya que el presente juicio solo trata de una parte de la masacre, en relación con los acusados conocidos hasta ahora). Mantenemos, hoy como entonces, que los interesados en que la verdad del 11-M se conozca, pero sobre todo los relacionados con la Justicia, deben investigar los sucesos que aquí señalamos y que apuntan a que *alguien, que estuvo representado en la manifestación de Leganés con una pancarta portada al menos por dos personas, tenía el dominio atocha11m.com el mismo día de la masacre y en su página web se veía a España masacrada y formando los Estados Unidos de Iberia.
*
_*
Dosydos

Puede ver el vídeo de CNN+ en el que se ve la pancarta de WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM haciendo clic en el siguiente enlace. Si desea bajar el vídeo, en el mismo enlace, haga clic botón derecho, “guardar destino como”.*_

Vídeo manifestación Leganés con pancarta WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM, cuyo dominio estaba registrado y activo el once de marzo de 2004

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AQUÍ FECHA MÁXIMA EN LA QUE SE PUDO RESERVAR EL DOMINIO* WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM


Otegi quiere saber, o de cómo el PSOE gana contra ETA la batalla del 11-M | ametralladora
_
"El símbolo del 11-M consiste en que el 11-M del año anterior España propone la invasión de Irak. En ese momento, en 2003, no había ninguna amenaza emitida por Al Qaeda (las que hay son posteriores). Se escogió la fecha del 11-M para que los atacados (el PP políticamente, los españoles físicamente) comprendieran que la amenaza-ultimátum iba en serio.


Que la fecha del 11-M fue elegida con anterioridad lo indica una página web que apareció en internet el mismo 11-M, (registrado el dominio por tanto, según los *plazos del ICANN,* *al menos 48 horas antes*, es decir, *como muy tarde el 9 de marzo de 2004*) y que se llamaba www.atocha11m.com."_
-------------------------------------------------

*ÍNDICE DE ARTÍCULOS SOBRE EL 11-M*

* [HILO OFICIAL 3] 11-M. Lo que callan los vendelibros y vendeperiódicos. Índice en actualización permanente. *

*EDICIÓN DEL 12-08-15*

Añado los enlaces de Torrente Ballester sobre el "Tratado de la Unión Europea", junto con otro enlaces de interés muy relacionados con la creación de la Fresa o Estado Federal (romper España y poniendo muertos sobre la mesa hasta conseguirlo):



- *11-M. El 16 de marzo, fuentes oficiales francesas y alemanes se alegran del PSOE: "Con los socialistas será más fácil"* (16-03-04)

- *11-M. ¡Queremos saber! Borrell justifica "quizá" las muertes del 11-M: "poco después Europa desbloqueó su Constitución" * (11-03-2005)

- *El Imperialismo Franco-Alemán. La Europa de las Etnias S.XXI. 11-S, 11-M y 7-J.*

- *El origen de la Multicuralidad Europea. La Reorganización Alemana de Europa.*


_*1989-2002*

El final de la división de Alemania llevó a los alemanes a una reflexión sobre su historia; a esto se denominó "normalización". Se decía que una Alemania reunificada debía ahora de asumir su "responsabilidad europea por la paz". *Dondequiera que la "autonomía de un pueblo" o "etnia" estuviera en peligro, Berlín debía intervenir.* En última instancia, *Alemania debía llevar a cabo acciones* de "mantenimiento de la paz interviniendo en los conflictos", esto es, debía de *financiar la guerra.* Como en sus periodos iniciales de potencia imperialista, la "reorganización de Europa" permanece tanto como justificación como objetivo de la *lucha alemana por el dominio*. Se busca participar en acciones operativas, especialmente, en el este y en el sudeste del continente. La política centroeuropea practicada en tiempos del Káiser y de los nazis se actualizó. La política exterior alemana alcanza ahora a Asia y a África. Para mediados de los 90 y posteriormente, *las reivindicaciones alemanas están dirigidas contra los Estados Unidos* y Alemania pone en cuestión su liderazgo y lo discute con frecuencia creciente. Se *mantiene que "Europa" sólo se puede desarrollar en oposición a América y Alemania debe emerger* de su papel subalterno. Esta idea empieza a tender puentes entre los grupos que tienen diferencias políticas, llevando a los socialdemócratas, socialistas y grupos antisistema a vocear peticiones para una "presencia internacional alemana"._







Mirad el *Copyright del mapa... 2004*; mientras en España ocurría el 11-M, *en Bruselas se frotan las manos con el futuro que buscan abrir a base de muertos*. Después, todos sabéis que el reguero de muertos continúo, mediante "accidentes" y atentados hasta el día de hoy.

------------------------

Otro hilo más *censurado*, de tantos. Y un hilo de especial relevancia en estos momentos.


_________ ________________ _____________

He citado el primer post para los que empiecen por el final.

Por cierto, el acierto llega, además de a Cataluña afecta a lo de Portugal.

¡Ay, Dios!

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (9 Nov 2015)

Vaya circo, joder, ¡vaya circo!

---------- Post added 09-nov-2015 at 15:08 ----------

Los de "El País":

Independentismo Cataluña: ¿Naciones del Reino Unido de España? | España | EL PA

Cada vez son más evidentes. ::


----------



## MisterWhite (9 Nov 2015)

La nochebuena del 2003 la policia desarticula la llamada *caravana de la muerte*, por la que la eta pensaba reventar con 500 kg de explosivos la estacion de chamartin en plena tarde de las fiestas.

3 meses despues, ocurre algo totalmente similar, el 11 de marzo, a 3 dias de unas elecciones generales que daban mayoria absoluta al PP.

Quienes salieron beneficiados de ello?* La PESOE y BATASUNA.*

Nada mas que añadir, señoria.


----------



## Tocqueville (9 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> La nochebuena del 2003 la policia desarticula la llamada *caravana de la muerte*, por la que la eta pensaba reventar con 500 kg de explosivos la estacion de chamartin en plena tarde de las fiestas.
> 
> 3 meses despues, ocurre algo totalmente similar, el 11 de marzo, a 3 dias de unas elecciones generales que daban mayoria absoluta al PP.
> 
> ...



*11-M. Los sospechosos. ¿Quién se benefició?*


----------



## MisterWhite (9 Nov 2015)

Si el tema es facil... cuando ocurre algo y se buscan culpables.. hay que mirar primero quien ha sacado algun beneficio de lo ocurrido. Mas claro agua.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (9 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> La nochebuena del 2003 la policia desarticula la llamada *caravana de la muerte*, por la que la eta pensaba reventar con 500 kg de explosivos la estacion de chamartin en plena tarde de las fiestas.
> 
> 3 meses despues, ocurre algo totalmente similar, el 11 de marzo, a 3 dias de unas elecciones generales que daban mayoria absoluta al PP.
> 
> ...



Te han faltado el "Comando Dixán" en Cataluña y la del último día de febrero de 2004 en Cañaveras, con más de 500 kilos de explosivos destino Avenida de América en Madrid; aquellos de "Soy de ETA y llevo una bomba ahí dentro".

Lo que está claro es que los terroristas querían al PSOE en el gobierno. Habría que preguntarles a quiénes prefieren ahora para hacernos una idea.

*11M-bis. Detenidos terroristas islamistas que pretendían atentar en Madrid*

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (9 Nov 2015)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Te han faltado el "Comando Dixán" en Cataluña y la del último día de febrero de 2004 en Cañaveras, con más de 500 kilos de explosivos destino Avenida de América en Madrid; aquellos de "Soy de ETA y llevo una bomba ahí dentro".
> 
> Lo que está claro es que los terroristas querían al PSOE en el gobierno. *Habría que preguntarles a quiénes prefieren ahora para hacernos una idea.
> *
> ...



PSOE+C's

El podemita no, que no saben por donde les puede salir.

O en la versión más suave:

PP+C's (pero sin Rajoy)


----------



## MisterWhite (9 Nov 2015)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Te han faltado el "Comando Dixán" en Cataluña y la del último día de febrero de 2004 en Cañaveras, con más de 500 kilos de explosivos destino Avenida de América en Madrid; aquellos de "Soy de ETA y llevo una bomba ahí dentro".



Cierto. Entre la navidad del 2003 y el 11M no hubo una caravana de la muerte de la eta, sino 2.

Y aun hay hijos de la gran puta que tienen huevos a decir que no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Tocqueville (10 Nov 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Cierto. Entre la navidad del 2003 y el 11M no hubo una caravana de la muerte de la eta, sino 2.
> 
> Y aun hay hijos de la gran puta que tienen huevos a decir que no tienen nada que ver.



Decían que nombrar a ETA era ser facha y pro-PP. :bla:

Mira esto:

*11-M. Los hechos. EFE dijo que ETA reivindicó los atentados del 11-M en llamadas a Gara y EiTB*

*La agencia EFE informó de ello el 13 de marzo de 2004. TEXTO COMPLETO, publicado por Paz Digital el 13 de marzo de 2004.*

Actualizado. Comentario final, por Dosydos (12-04-2006) 


Madrid, 13 mar 2004 (EFE).- La investigación efectuada hasta ahora por los servicios policiales y de inteligencia españoles respaldan la autoría de la banda terrorista ETA en el atentado que el pasado jueves causó en Madrid 200 muertos y más de 1.400 heridos, sin que al mismo tiempo existan indicios solidos que señale la responsabilidad del terrorismo islámico, conclusión esta última respaldada por los servicios de Francia, Gran Bretaña y Alemania, informaron hoy a EFE fuentes oficiales.

Las mismas fuentes señalaron que los elementos utilizados para ese análisis son los siguientes:

Desde el final de la tregua, a finales de 1999, la banda terrorista ha intentado llevar a cabo un atentado de gran magnitud, bien con una gran cantidad de explosivo, bien con explosiones menores simultáneas, destinadas a provocar una gran alarma y, con mucha probabilidad, numerosas víctimas.

En diciembre de 1999 la Guardia Civil interceptó, en la autovía Zaragoza-Madrid y a unos 200 kilómetros de la capital de España, dos furgonetas conducidas por terroristas de la ETA que contenían 1.900 kilogramos de explosivos. Parte de ese explosivo era del tipo "goma 2", el mismo descubierto el pasado jueves 11 en una de las mochilas que no estallaron. El objetivo supuesto de la que se llamó "caravana de la muerte" era, o bien el edificio más alto de Madrid, la "torre Picasso", o una serie de explosiones con menor carga.

En diciembre de 2002 la Guardia Civil interceptó en la autopista A-6, a unos 40 kilómetros en dirección a Madrid, un vehículo en el que dos terroristas de la misma banda ETA transportaban 50 kilos de explosivos para causar un atentado múltiple el día de Nochevieja. El objetivo eran cinco centros comerciales de la capital, que ese día hubieran estado normalmente muy concurridos de público. El plan consistía en causar las explosiones de forma simultánea. Un guardia civil murió en el tiroteo que se produjo al intentar detener a los terroristas.

El día de Nochebuena de 2003 un terrorista de ETA introdujo en un tren que se dirigía de Irún a Madrid algo más de 20 kilos de explosivo contenido en una maleta, planeado para que estallase al llegar a la estación madrileña de Chamartín. La Policía evacuó el tren y desactivó la bomba en la estación de Burgos. Otro terrorista que pretendía hacer lo mismo en otro vagón del mismo tren fue detenido antes de que pudiera colocar la bomba. Se le intervino una mochila con 25 kilos del mismo explosivo. El día anterior un artefacto colocado por ETA estalló en la línea férrea Logroño-Zaragoza, y en los días siguientes la policía localizó y desactivó otra bomba situada en la vía Zaragoza-Barcelona.

El 29 de febrero de 2004 dos terroristas de la misma banda ETA fueron interceptados por la Guardia Civil en Cañaveras (Cuenca), cuando se dirigían a Madrid con una furgoneta que transportaba 536 kilos de explosivos. Llevaban un mapa de carreteras en el que estaba subrayado el tramo Alcalá de Henares-Madrid, el mismo recorrido de los trenes de cercanías atacados once días más tarde.

Durante el interrogatorio al que fueron sometidos ambos terroristas confesaron haber intentado dos meses antes, en diciembre de 2003, colocar doce o trece cargas explosivas en la estación de esquí de Baqueira-Beret, en el valle de Arán (Lérida), con el objetivo de que hiciesen explosión de forma simultánea cuando la estación estuviese muy concurrida. La vigilancia policial disuadió a ambos de llevar a cabo su plan.

Los mismos terroristas revelaron el plan de colocar ocho cargas en otras tantas torres de alta tensión para que estallasen el 21 de mayo próximo, víspera del enlace matrimonial del Príncipe de Asturias con doña Letizia Ortiz.
Una de las mochilas que no estalló el día 11 tenía un teléfono móvil adherido al explosivo, para que activase el detonador al recibir una llamada. Ese mismo sistema fue utilizado por la banda ETA en enero de 2001, cuando intentó asesinar a los directivos del PP vasco que acudieron al cementerio de Zarauz (Guipúzcoa), en el tercer aniversario del asesinato del concejal Iruretagoyena. El artefacto explosivo, que no estalló, se componía de cinco kilos de explosivo y metralla.

Un boletín interno de ETA -"Zutabe"- intervenido a miembros de ETA en enero pasado proponía el ataque a medios públicos de transporte como método de presión. Sólo unos días antes del atentado aparecieron en Guipúzcoa octavillas y carteles que hablaban de destruir a Renfe, es decir, la empresa nacional de ferrocarriles.
ETA nunca reivindicó, o tardó en hacerlo, atentados que causaron un elevado número de víctimas. Fue el caso del primer atentado indiscriminado de la banda, el que mató a catorce personas en una cafetería próximo a la Puerta del Sol de Madrid, en septiembre de 1974. En el caso del centro comercial "Hipercor" (junio de 1987) hubo en primer lugar una negativa y la banda terrorista sólo lo admitió cuando la policía había probado su participación.

*La supuesta reivindicación efectuada el viernes 12 por la tarde en llamadas al diario "Gara" y la radiotelevisión autonómica vasca es considerada como de "credibilidad baja", debido a que no se corresponde con el método habitual de la banda terrorista. ETA sólo había utilizado el teléfono para avisar de la colocación de explosivos. Las reivindicaciones suele efectuarlas mediante comunicados escritos, vídeos o declaraciones concedidas a determinados medios de comunicación. Asimismo suele pasar un tiempo entre el atentado y su reivindicación, que en ocasiones ha sido de varias semanas.*


La misma consideración de "credibilidad baja" es otorgada a la reivindicación de un grupo islamista, efectuada por correo electrónico el mismo día 11. Ese grupo ha reivindicado en otras ocasiones atentados cometidos por otros, o bien catástrofes que no se debían acciones terroristas, como los apagones eléctricos de hace unos meses en el nordeste de Estados Unidos y Canadá. Este mismo análisis ha sido efectuado por los servicios de otros países de Europa Occidental, según comunicaciones de los ministerios del Interior de Francia, Gran Bretaña y Alemania. Cuarenta y ocho horas después de los atentados, ningún servicio de información o de inteligencia ha aportado ningún indicio de participación de los islamistas en el atentado de Madrid.

Las fuentes oficiales, no obstante, insisten en que se mantienen abiertas las dos vías de investigación y que los cuerpos policiales aún no han finalizado su tarea._[efe.es]_ 

404 - File or directory not found. _(No funciona, ver nota al final del artículo)_
------------------------------------------------------------
*¿Por qué ignoran los jueces, los fiscales, los acusadores, los defensores y las víctimas estos sucesos? ¿Qué se pierde con citarlos o qué miedo hay a investigarlos?

El sumario del 11-M no hace referencia a la reivindicación que hizo ETA el día 12 de marzo de 2004, según informaba la agencia EFE, ni refleja el sumario nada sobre la explosión que provocaron los TEDAX de un coche-bomba con matrícula doblada en el parking de Atocha, ni la destrucción detallada del primer vagón por parte de los TEDAX, ni que entonces hubo dos comandos de ETA en Madrid para hacer 4 atentados con muchos muertos y para pedir el voto útil para el PSOE. MÁS PRUEBAS en Especiales, 11-M en Madrid; en Opiniones, Autores; y... AQUÍ:*

*11-M.- Aportamos pruebas que faltan en el Sumario 11-M, tales como que ETA reivindicó los atentados *
-------------------------------------------------------------------

El enlace original, el de la agencia EFE, desapareció, aunque sin embargo, si metemos en google el nombre que le dio la agencia EFE "Las pistas apuntan a ETA y descartan a Al Qaeda" nos salen varios sitios donde se este título:

*Búsqueda Google "Las pistas apuntan a ETA y descartan a Al Qaeda"*

Por otro lado, a parte de en Paz-Digital y web.archive.org, pondré otros sitios donde encuentre al menos, la cita de la reivindicación cogida de la agencia EFE:

*Terra*

Terra - La SER dice que el CNI est seguro de que un grup - Actualidad


*web.archive.org:*

ARCHIVO DE INTERNET (1). EFE INFORMA EL 13-M DE QUE ETA REIVINDICÓ EL 11-M 

ARCHIVO DE INTERNET (2). EFE INFORMA EL 13-M DE QUE ETA REIVINDICÓ EL 11-M 

ARCHIVO DE INTERNET (3). EFE INFORMA EL 13-M DE QUE ETA REIVINDICÓ EL 11-M 

ARCHIVO DE INTERNET (4). EFE INFORMA EL 13-M DE QUE ETA REIVINDICÓ EL 11-M 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ÍNDICE DE ARTÍCULOS SOBRE EL 11-M*

* [HILO OFICIAL 3] 11-M. Lo que callan los vendelibros y vendeperiódicos. Índice en actualización permanente. *
------------------------------------------------------

*¿Cómo es que dando esa noticia la agencia EFE el día 13 de marzo no la explotó el PP? 

¿Cómo es que nadie habla de ella ni antes ni durante ni después? 

¿Cómo no lo cita nadie en la Comisión ni en el juicio? 

*


----------



## MisterWhite (10 Nov 2015)

El 11M es algo que la eta habia intentado hacer en numerosas ocasiones los años previos. Es acojonante como incluso enviandole todos esos datos de las caravanas y LOS EXPLOSIVOS DESACTIVADOS EN PROPIOS TRENES, aun te contestan hasta insultandote, con los ojos ensangrentados, poniendote a parir por osar decir que el juicio socialista FUE UNA PUTA FARSA.

El 11M fue obra de la eta y de la pesoe.

Por cierto jeje, recordemos hemerotecas:

[youtube]3BDNcf8p2yk[/youtube]


----------



## Tocqueville (11 Nov 2015)

Mensaje que se está mandando por móvil:

_Dado el problema que no para y que nos machaca continuamente en los medios de comunicación, creo que la solución puede ser fácil:

Cambiar Portugal por Cataluña.
Hace tiempo hay un movimiento en Portugal que quiere unirse a España...pros:
El idioma se entiende mejor que el catalán y se esfuerzan por hacerse entender es mas les encanta hablar castellano.
Ganaríamos en población y en territorio.
Tendríamos Madeira y Azores para ir de hollidays..complemento ideal de nuestras demas islas.
Perderíamos Barcelona pero ganaríamos Oporto y Lisboa .
Tendríamos todo el mercado luso -hablante del mundo con sus relaciones comerciales ya encauzadas.
Perderíamos al barça y al español pero tendríamos al oporto ..benfica. .. Y recuperaríamos a Casillas.
Son mucho mas amables
Perderíamos la butifarra y ganaríamos el bacalao y el arroz de marisco.
Las raciones en los restaurantes son mas abundantes y económicas.
Tendríamos mas costa y por tanto mas playas.
Su folclore es mucho mas alegre y entretenido que la sardana (que casi no se mueven para no gastar energía)

No se tu.. pero creo que ganaríamos con el cambio...pásalo si estás de acuerdo_


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Ene 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> *11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos*
> 
> *
> 11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos* *COMENTARIOS DIFERENTES*
> ...



Cumpliéndose, como siempre.


Pues mientras estamos con lo de Cataluña...


*Al Qaeda amenaza a Ceuta y Melilla*

Al Qaeda amenaza a Ceuta y Melilla - YouTube​

*Interior pide "tranquilidad" tras el video de Al Qaeda que habla de Ceuta y Melilla*

SEVILLA, 15/01/2016 (EUROPA PRESS)

El secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Francisco Martínez, ha pedido "tranquilidad" ante el vídeo difundido por Al Qaeda en el Magreb Islámico en el que vuelve a aludir a España, en este caso para instar a la recuperación de las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla.

Según ha dicho, "todo eso se valora" por parte de "los mejores especialistas" que luchan contra el terrorismo internacional, que "son muy conscientes de que hay una parte de la lucha contra el yihadismo que se tiene que librar también en Internet".

Martínez ha recordado que desde hace ya unos meses se mantiene en España un nivel "muy elevado" --4 sobre 5-- de alerta antiterrorista, lo que exige que "todas las semanas se valore la amenaza", con reuniones "al menos una vez" a la semana entre "todos los servicios especializados en la lucha antiterrorista", que implica a fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado y los servicios de inteligencia.

Se trata, según ha abundado, de que en esos encuentros, "y con los elementos que existen, valoren la amenaza para ver si se mantiene ese nivel de alerta o si se toma alguna decisión". "Eso está funcionando perfectamente, precisamente porque la amenaza es elevada", según ha abundado el secretario de Estado, que ha resaltado que "la actividad de los terroristas y sus grupos satélites, propagandísticos, es muy intensa y la acción de propaganda es una parte importante de la acción terrorista".

Por ello, según ha agregado, "todo lo que aparece en Internet y redes sociales se incorpora a la valoración de la amenaza", y "los especialistas saben darle el calibre adecuado", de modo que "toman las decisiones que sean adecuadas en consecuencia".

Al hilo, ha recordado que últimamente "se han realizado muchas operaciones policiales y se ha detenido a muchas personas justamente por su actividad de promoción y captación en redes sociales, de apoyo, de respaldo de las acciones terroristas del Daesh, de incorporación de personas" a ese movimiento terrorista.

El secretario de Estado ha insistido en que "estamos en manos de unos profesionales magníficos que tienen mucha experiencia y que también incorporan en sus valoraciones todo eso que está en Internet y las redes sociales", y "si hay que tomar alguna decisión la ponen en práctica con los correspondientes operativos".

Ha abogado por "trasladar a los ciudadanos que estén tranquilos dentro del nivel de alerta antiterrorista que tenemos, porque todo eso se valora por los mejores especialistas, que son muy conscientes de que hay una parte de la lucha contra el terrorismo internacional, contra el yihadismo, que se tiene que librar también en Internet, y son magníficos profesionales en los que debemos confiar sin perder de vista el nivel de alerta antiterrorista que tenemos", ha zanjado.

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (21 Ene 2016)

Pongo esto aquí por su relación:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sa-estados-unidos-de-iberia.html#post15734422

A raíz de ver los *incendios sospechosos y más que sospechosos*, quiero llamar la atención sobre la campaña del PSOE hoy y el símbolo que han usado:















*
11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. (La web del 11-M comprada antes del 11-M)
*



















*Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde la web atocha11m.com que ya existía el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004.*

[...]

Pero fueron menos los que prestaron atención a otras pancartas significativas a efectos de investigación –que sepamos, solo informábamos de esto desde Paz Digital-. En la manifestación por los atentados del 11-M y por los “suicidios” de la calle Martín Gaite, en Leganés, había una enorme pancarta en la que se leía:

*WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM​*




Desde Paz Digital, recuperamos una vez más esta información, que quizá pueda ser útil a los que buscamos la verdad del 11-M para que los asesinos terminen en la cárcel en vez de estar libres para seguir matando, y tal vez sirva también para otros más que posibles juicios sobre el 11-M (ya que el presente juicio solo trata de una parte de la masacre, en relación con los acusados conocidos hasta ahora). Mantenemos, hoy como entonces, que los interesados en que la verdad del 11-M se conozca, pero sobre todo los relacionados con la Justicia, deben investigar los sucesos que aquí señalamos y que apuntan a que *alguien, que estuvo representado en la manifestación de Leganés con una pancarta portada al menos por dos personas, tenía el dominio atocha11m.com el mismo día de la masacre y en su página web se veía a España masacrada y formando los Estados Unidos de Iberia.
*​


----------



## MrMaster (11 Feb 2016)

http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...evo-partido-que-quiere-unir-espana-y-portugal

La crisis ha generado un nuevo partido, continuador del histórico iberismo, surgido en Portugal y recientemente implantado en España. Sus creadores creen que la Unión Europea ha fracasado dejando detrás sus objetivos iniciales para pensar solo en la economía.

Mirando un mapa parece hasta lógico. España y Portugal son países separados desde hace siglos, pero la geografía –y la afinidad cultural-, hace que la idea de la unión resurja cada cierto tiempo. Los mayores literatos portugueses, Pessoa, Saramago o Lobo Antunes, se han posicionado a favor de la unión ibérica. También algún ilustre español, como Unamuno, ha planteado un matrimonio nunca consumado. La realidad, sin embargo, es tozuda desde hace siglos y diluye siempre la idea de la unión.

En los últimos años el movimiento, con especial arraigo en Portugal, ha vuelto a tener representantes políticos. Paulo Gonçalves, un químico con nula relación con la política, decidió un día que retomar la idea de la unión era una cuestión necesaria y a eso se puso. Estas últimas semanas se ha anunciado que también en España va a haber una representación, encabezada por el que fuera alcalde de Puertollano con el PSOE, Casimiro Sánchez Calderón.

“Alguien de España me envío un reportaje de un periódico en el que se decía que Casimiro tenía la ilusión del iberismo y muy buenas cualidades humanas”, explica Gonçalves al otro lado de la línea telefónica. “No pusimos en contacto y después de un proceso largo se creó el partido Íber en España”, señala. La idea era llamarlo igual que su homólogo portugués, Movimiento Partido Ibérico, pero las siglas en España ya estaban cogidas.

“Los portugueses no pueden firmar la constitución de un partido en España, pero hemos llegado a todos los acuerdos en conjunto, el partido está hecho de una manera ibérica. Son dos hijos de un mismo padre”, cuenta Gonçalves.

En todo este proceso hay un trasfondo, no una idea por generación espontánea. La crisis, claro, el tema de conversación política que ha reinado en el debate durante el último lustro. “En el rescate de Portugal la Comisión Europea fue la que pidió los intereses más altos de toda la troika; piensas que tienes unos amigos y son ellos los que te machacan, lo que buscaba es un colectivo que inste a las personas de España y Portugal para que eso no suceda más”, dice el fundador del movimiento.

La Unión Europea es, por su misma, el concepto que más ha acercado a España y Portugal en el tiempo. Ahora ambos países se coordinan bajo el manto de las instituciones europeas, forman parte de un todo. La evolución de la UE, sin embargo, no gusta a Gonçalves: “Si hoy la Unión Europea fuera como al principio esto no sería necesario, porque era una confederación solidaria, buscaba la igualdad territorial y tenía criterios de convergencia. Pero el problema es que los moldes de la UE están desvirtuados. No queremos salir de la UE, pero esto es un plan B. Si Europa va a estar solo en las manos de los poderes económicos esto no va bien”.

La relación con la UE del movimiento es un cúmulo de fuerzas contrarias. Por un lado está el recuerdo de lo que fue y el formato de confederación de países que gusta; por otro el disgusto por la dirección tomada por Bruselas. “Lo que hoy importa a los tecnócratas solo son las hojas de Excel, no se mira a las personas. Una confederación ibérica puede dar la impresión de que no solo importa el poder financiero”, cuentan desde el partido.

“Si los líderes de España y Portugal fueran a hablar y a exigir con una sola voz las cosas serían muy diferente”, defiende Gonçalves antes de contar cuál es la propuesta política concreta que articularía esa lejana unión. “Nosotros no defendemos una federación, es demasiado pronto para eso, pero sí una confederación, que es diferente, un organismo de dos países que tienen su independencia, su capital, su constitución. Una federación es algo más homogéneo”. Es decir, una Unión Europea que empiece en los Pirineos y se extienda hasta el Algarve. Algo diferente a la unión ibérica que proponían los literatos antes citados.

En la conversación pronto surge otra cuestión, lejana pero cercana: América y el resto de lugares que anteriormente formaron parte de ambos países. “Es una pena que con los puntos comunes que tienen España y Portugal no se potencien. Hay cosas que solo se pueden coordinar entre estos dos, que no necesitan más. Son nuestros intereses y los de esa gente de Argentina, México, Mozambique, Angola o Brasil... Es la hora de que todos juntos hagamos una hermandad ibérica que piense en las ventajas para las personas. No solo para las empresas, sino para las personas”, remarca Gonçalves.


----------



## MrMaster (11 Feb 2016)

Ya se va viendo el guión de la "primavera" hispana y a todos los agentes anglo...


----------



## italica (10 Abr 2016)

Esto apesta......




Atentado de falsa bandera de la cía OTAN mosad... Francia.


----------



## MI6 (10 Abr 2016)

La solución al tema es sencilla. Se va a esa dirección, se busca a esa persona y se le pregunta y/o se le hace hablar.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (23 Jul 2016)

Ya preparan lo de Portugal

Jo jo jo

---------- Post added 23-jul-2016 at 00:12 ----------

Hay que recordar que desde la creación de Portugal siempre se ha llamado España de las Españas. Las Españas conforman todos los Reinos de la península

«Somos Hispanos, e devemos chamar Hispanos a quantos habitamos a península Hispânica.» Almeida Garret (1799-1854), intelectual portugués.

Lamar Iberia a la unión con Portugal y separada de Cataluña YA programa por las Élites es querer destruir a España y su historia. Es una neo-Lengua, una manipulación lingüística y política muy masónica.

El iberismo: corregir la historia de España | La Gaceta







(Una de las múltiples y extravagantes propuestas de bandera ibérica que circulan hoy por la red)
Aparece cada cierto tiempo en los medios una encuesta que da cuenta del entusiasmo de nuestros vecinos portugueses por unirse a España. La última es de hace pocos días y anuncia que siete de cada diez lusos son partidarios de unir su destino al nuestro. La unión, empero, se entiende de manera muy diferente a ambos lados de la Raya (o Raia), que así llaman a la frontera en las poblaciones limítrofes. A este lado pensamos en Portugal como decimoctava autonomía, formula que en términos financieros equivaldría a una OPA; allí piensan en una fusión entre iguales, suma de cuyo resultado nacería una inédita nación ibérica de nombre (y símbolos) aún por concretar. El proyecto implicaría la necesaria desaparición de Portugal, pero también de España. Eso es el iberismo, una ideología política vinculada tradicionalmente a movimientos republicanos, socialistas y posteriormente regionalistas que busca redefinir el mapa de la península. Por completo. Algo así como resetear la historia de España, preñada a juicio de sus ideólogos de errores y fracasos, y volver a empezar de cero dando cauce político a las verdaderas naciones que componen la península ibérica. Tabula rasa. 

Tres grandes naciones ibéricas

Existe un Iberismo que busca deconstruir España, cárcel de pueblos sometidos históricamente por una Castilla intolerante y despótica. Y una vez obtenido el puzzle de naciones resultante, y ya en plano de igualdad, el paso siguiente será construir una confederación de estados ibéricos, realidad jurídica, ésta sí, ajustada a las verdaderas realidades nacionales. Así pensaron algunos de sus principales ideólogos, entre ellos Fernando Pessoa, partidario de una confederación de “las tres grandes naciones ibéricas”: Portugal, España y Cataluña. 

Así el iberismo se presta a resolver el que entiende como “problema de España” y lo hace presentándose como una solución conciliadora y de concordia, como una ideología superadora de localismos, ideada por hombres de la cultura y orientada emocionalmente a la América hispano-lusa. Un relato entre romántico y nostálgico muy del gusto de cierta intelectualidad progresista. No en vano el iberismo nunca trascendió el ámbito de la cultura o el pensamiento. Su dimensión utópica no alcanzó más allá de periodistas, políticos o intelectuales como el Nobel José Saramago o el ya citado Pessoa. 

Republicanismo e iberismo, de la mano

Las dos experiencias republicanas fueron los periodos de mayor pretensión iberista. No en vano la Constitución de 1931 llegó a reconocer la doble nacionalidad para los portugueses afincados en España. Y por las mismas fechas cobraron enorme importancia movimientos radicales como la FAI -Federación Anarquista Ibérica- y la Federación Ibérica de Juventudes Libertarias, ambas de ámbito peninsular y vocación iberista. Hoy aún existe Izquierda Republicana, partido heredero del fundado por Manuel Azaña e integrado en Izquierda Unida, que apuesta de manera explícita por el iberismo como formula de articulación territorial peninsular. 

Hace algunos meses que hacía notar Jaume Reixach, editor de la publicación izquierdista “El Triangle”, la necesidad de construir un “nuevo porvenir ibérico" para “los tres territorios que vertebran la península”. Reixach da la razón a Julián Marías, que se lamentaba del concepto negativo de la historia de España que aún pervivía en una parte importante de la izquierda. Siendo así que el editor de El Triangle alude a “la historia de esta vieja y ensangrentada tierra” como estímulo para la revolución territorial pendiente que habrá de corregir, por fin, un pasado tenebroso que es preciso exorcizar. 

“República Catalana dins de la Federació Ibèrica”

Fue durante la caótica Primera República (1873-1874) que se buscó poner por primera vez las bases de una federación ibérica real, fórmula que daría acomodo definitivo a los pueblos de la vieja Iberia. El diseño previsto nunca llegó a aplicarse, antes se desató una sintomática deriva cantonalista que frustró el proyecto de Pi i Margall y que hubo de ser frenado militarmente. El político catalán, sin embargo, no abjuraría del proyecto iberista, al que volvería aludir en su obra “Las Nacionalidades” (1876).

El ex juez Santiago Vidal, redactor de una pseudo constitución catalana y actual senador de Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya tiene escritos diferentes textos defendiendo la creación de una "federación ibérica" integrada por España, Portugal, Cataluña, Galicia y País Vasco. Y es que el surgimiento de los nacionalismos vasco y sobre todo catalán tras la crisis del 98 supuso un nuevo hito en la historia del ideal. El iberismo debía actuar como herramienta para diluir el peso de Castilla en la península y acabar con su hegemonía cultural y política. Así, el proyecto de federación ibérica se presentaba como corrector de las fronteras históricas y establecía tres grandes franjas territoriales en la península: Portugal y Galicia en el oeste, Castilla en el centro y Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares en el este. 
Cataluña se sacudiría así el yugo castellano y podría ejercer su anhelada influencia cultural y política sobre los territorios que, según los teóricos del nacionalismo catalán, le correspondían lingüística y culturalmente. No en vano, el 14 de abril de 1931 Francesc Macià proclamó “la República Catalana dins de la Federació Ibèrica”.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Jul 2016)

La Caixa está en ello.


----------



## Tocqueville (23 Jul 2016)

Vaya cascada de despropósitos:

- Iberismo, ¿mande? Lo que hay y debe haber en todo caso es hispanismo, por algo el movimiento de los pueblos hispánicos se llama Hispanidad (entiendo que este debe ser el motivo para sacarse de la manga lo de iberismo: algo nuevo que puedan llenar con detritus). Los pueblos de la Península fueron forjandose y creando su unidad entorno al término Hispania,de ahí que en textos muy anteriores a la creación "de facto" de España y luego Las Españas, ya se usara el concepto _español_, ejemplo:

El propio *Jaime I*, en las Cortes de Zaragoza de 1264 enaltecía, en lengua catalana, a los catalanes de los que afirmaba que, después de Dios, a ellos debía sus reinos: “*aquells de Catalunya, que es lo millor regne d´Espanya*, lo més honrat, y ´l més noble”.​
- Cataluña NO ha sido ni es una nación: Existieron los Condados Catalanes y ya. Lo que sí existió fue la Corona de Aragón, de la que Cataluña fue parte. En todo caso habría que hablar de Aragón como nación. 

- Federalismo... ¿lo qué? Incluso a autores tradicionales les he leido el término, supongo que por no ver otro mejor en su momento, pero lo cierto es que Las Españas tienen su particular organización territorial: los fueros, algo que son 100 % nuestro, cuyo alcance competencial lleva definido desde hace siglos (y contruidos por todos los hijos de la Hispanidad), muy al contrario que la aberración autonómica (aberración sin base histórica, antiforal y antipatria).


----------



## Plvs Vltra (23 Jul 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Vaya cascada de despropósitos:
> 
> - Iberismo, ¿mande? Lo que hay y debe haber en todo caso es hispanismo, por algo elmovimiento de los pueblos hispánicos se llama Hispanidad (entiendo que este debe ser el motivo para sacarse de la manga lo de iberismo: algo nuevo que puedan llenar con detritus). Los pueblos de la Península fueron forjandose y creando su unidad entorno al término Hispania,de ahí que en textos muy anteriores a la creación "de facto" de España y luego Las Españas, ya se usara el concepto _español_, ejemplo:
> 
> ...



El "iberismo" es una de las causas del 11M

ZP no desbloqueo la constitución europea? 

Estamos gobernados por psicarios de las oligarquías Satanistas


----------



## Tocqueville (23 Jul 2016)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El "iberismo" es una de las causas del 11M
> 
> *ZP no desbloqueo la constitución europea?
> *
> Estamos gobernados por psicarios de las oligarquías Satanistas



- *11-M. El 16 de marzo, fuentes oficiales francesas y alemanes se alegran del PSOE: "Con los socialistas será más fácil"*

- *11-M. La primera "Primavera" según Julio Medem, quien se alegra de la masacre. (Publicado el 29/06/2004)*


- *11-M. ¡Queremos saber! Borrell justifica "quizá" las muertes del 11-M: "poco después Europa desbloqueó su Constitución" *


----------



## Torrente Ballester (6 Oct 2016)

El tiempo pone a cada uno y tal...

*Nace el Partido Ibérico, que propugna la unión de España y Portugal*


ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (7 Oct 2016)

Dante2010 dijo:


> Ibérico, como el jamon, el PARTIDO PRESUNTO
> 
> no se si esa derivada viene de arriba, pero le veo poco recorrido.........



También le veían poco recorrido a ZP, hasta que vino el 11-M.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Oct 2016)

Y no pudo ser que lo registraran el mismo día e hocieran publicidad de su mierda pagina?


----------



## Plvs Vltra (7 Oct 2016)

Casimiro Sánchez Calderón, que fue alcalde de Puertollano entre 1993 y 2003, dejó el PSOE en mayo de 2014 tras 45 años de militancia, con el fin de crear este partido "iberista".

Del PSOE


----------



## damnit (7 Oct 2016)

Los magufos que estáis con películas raras de qué pasó o qué no pasó en el 11M no os equivoquéis. Los únicos que ganaron con los muertos de Atocha fue el PSOE y concretamente ZP, el presidente más infame que ha tenido España en su historia reciente (y mira que es difícil coronarse como infame), y que llegó al poder gracias a 200 y pico muertos. Esto es lo que es difícil de digerir para mí. Ese señor debería pagar por todo lo que hizo, cómo llegó al poder y los destrozos que hizo durante sus 8 años de gobierno.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y no pudo ser que lo registraran el mismo día e hocieran publicidad de su mierda pagina?




No es posible porque el registro en la ICANN es del 11 de marzo de 2004. En aquella época, desde que se solicitaba el registro hasta que se aceptaba podían suceder dos cosas (según desde donde se solicitara):

- Que el registro se reflejara con 48 horas después de la solicitud y ya se pudiera utilizar el dominio. Se pediría como muy tarde el día 9.

- Que el registro se reflejara con fecha del mismo día de la solicitud y no se pudiera utilizar hasta 48 horas después por si alguien lo reclamaba como reservado con anterioridad. En este caso no se podría haber utilizado el día 11.


Pero lo importante es que el mismo día 11-M esa fresa estaba visible, como "obra de arte", según el propio autor, cuyos debates en la web que lo publicaron no tiene desperdicio. "Lucha de titanes" llamó alguien a aquellos enfrentamientos en directo entre el autor de la fresa y la autora del artículo que ha puesto Tocqueville abriendo este hilo. 

En Paz Digital tuvieron que poner el artículo 5 veces (que yo recuerde) porque les hackeaban; había comentarios y enfrentamientos entre Berges y Dosydos en todos ellos, pero yo guardé los comentarios de dos de ellos. Los copio porque son verdaderos documentos históricos sobre el 11-M y porque te podrían responder a tus preguntas sobre la fresa (no me paro ahora a separar ni poner negritas).


*11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 02/07/2007*




Spoiler



K-007
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 02/07/2007 17:03:56
Gracias. Excelente. No digo más porque ahora no se me escapa sin copiarlo todo. Un saludo
Bárbara
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 02/07/2007 22:13:30
Gracias, también. Ya lo he copiado porque es de temer que desaparezca. Saludos
Contradicción
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 01:10:04
Contradicción en mis emociones. Por una parte la alegría de ver como gente que no pretende ningún lucro de ningún tipo tiene una altura moral inimaginable para muchos. Unas personas anónimas que en su vida real no utilizan lo valioso de la gran obra que es paz-digital nos dan día tras día la alegría de ver que existe algo más que la maldad y el escalar puestos pisoteando a quien sea. Sois el vivo ejemplo de las enseñanzas de Jesús: lo que haga tu mano derecha que no lo sepa tu izquierda. No seais tibios. Y tantas otras. Vuestra inteligencia, vuestra firmeza y vuestra entrega sin condiciones y sin pedir nada a cambio, dando ejemplo de libertad de expresión, dejan en mantillas a cualquier otro "experimento sociológico". Siendo anónimos os habéis ganado el prestigio que tenéis a pulso: "por sus hechos los conoceréis". 
Gracias y mil veces gracias a todo el equipo de paz-digital. Enhorabuena especialmente a su valiente e inteligente administradora, Dosydos, tan firme, tan inteligente, tan clara, tan lógica, tan sutil, tan próxima, tan lejana, tan anónima!. El artículo de hoy reaviva mi alegría ante la pena del cierre del juicio de las mentiras. 
Pero siento la contradicción emocional que me produce el artículo por los hechos en sí, al leerlo y ver y escuchar las pruebas no tengo más remedio que sentir una profunda tristeza por lo sucedido, por los silencios de todos los demás de hechos que como dice Dosydos deberían ser investigados, ya que ni una página así debe pasar desapercibida ni una pancarta como esa puede pasar sin pena ni gloria para los medios de comunicación, para las fuerzas de seguridad y para los responsables de seguridad de la manifestación, mucho menos para los que apoyan con su presencia y dirección en la cabecera a todo lo que representaba esa pancarta. Siento una enorme pena por saber que hechos como éste que pone el cuerpo revuelto estén siendo denunciados por paz-digital desde antes del 11m y que un silencio criminal se cierna sobre ellos, incluso sabiendo que lo leeen muchos y mucho por lo que no pueden alegar desconocimiento. Lo leen aquí, peor somos muchos los que nos encargamos de hacerlo llegar personalmente a los que deberían conocerlos y mover a investigarlos. Es una pena. Contradicción.
F
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 03:08:03
Qué mal cuerpo se me ha puesto con la fresa. 

¿Por qué no publican ustedes de una vez todo lo que sepan?. 

¿Aunque en pd han dicho ustedes desde el principio que nunca se sabrá la verdad del 11m, parece que ustedes creen que se sabrá parte de la verdad del 11m?. 

Si creen que no por qué no abandonan ya?. 

Si creen que sí en qué se basan y de qué manera se conseguirá?. 

Habiendo terminado el juicio para qué siguen aportando pruebas?. 

¿Por qué desde PD se ha prestado una mínima cobertura al juicio 11m mientras que no escatiman esfuerzos en seguir con las pruebas y la investigacion en la que pd fue pionera?. 

¿Tienen ustedes como parece un camino pensado para seguir y seguir en esa búsqueda e investigaciónd e la verdad?. ¿cual es si se puede saber?. ¿Hacia donde caminan?. 

¿Necesitan ayuda?. A su disposición. 

Disculpen lo que parece un interrogatorio que no lo es en el sentido peyorativo sino en la búsqueda de la verdad...... 

Gracias.
G
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 03:19:00
"los silencios de todos los demás de hechos que como dice Dosydos deberían ser investigados, ya que ni una página así debe pasar desapercibida ni una pancarta como esa puede pasar sin pena ni gloria para los medios de comunicación, para las fuerzas de seguridad y para los responsables de seguridad de la manifestación, mucho menos para los que apoyan con su presencia y dirección en la cabecera a todo lo que representaba esa pancarta. " 

---------- 
ahi van a estar los servicios de seguridad para mirar tonterias!!!!!.
Confidencial
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 08:21:40
El 11 M es un golpe de estado para destruir España, eso ya se sabía. Y esto demuestra hasta donde están pensando en llegar los saparatistas. Un do y adelante DOSYOS.
justiciero
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 09:28:27
Me imagino que la pagina web no seguirá en vigor , pero es muy significativo que justo con ese nombre se registrase ... Algunos seguidores del furer iluminado de la paz ; diran que es poder de adivinación ....yo simplemente diré que es alta traición al estado y a los españoles ....Por favor seguid así en ayudar a descubrir la verdad de aquella masacre que costó la vida de nuestros compatriotas....
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 15:43:27
Se menciona en el aviso que la animación de la fresita era "en plan aviso"... 

No sé, ¿a nadie le parece choteo? 

Saludos.
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/07/2007 15:54:36
Se menciona en el aviso... Pffffff.... 

Se menciona en el artículo, quería decir.
Machado
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/07/2007 14:06:24
Dosydos, todavía me queda capacidad de asombro por las cosillas que pelas a la luz (y cuántas más tendrás aún en la sombra, esperando). 
Arriba, muchacha valiente, de seguro te hackearán una y mil veces más, pero no podrán silenciarte nunca. 
Un abrazo enorme e "intercontinental".
Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 03:48:57
suenos dias despues de bastante tiempo sin acceso a esta querida pagina porque estaba entre las restringidas desde donde me encontraba 

donfran dixit "No sé, ¿a nadie le parece choteo?" 

te refieres a choteo que paz digital diga lo del posible aviso o el suceso en si mismo?????..... 
a mi todoe sto me pone los pelos como escarpias, las pruebas que pone Doses son irrefutables y las consecuencias alarmantes, el hecho de que existiera un site el 11m con el nombre atocha11m y que estuviesen esas imagenes en ese site y que esa pancarta con la url del site estuviese en la mani de la plana mayor de los socialistas. 

Las fuerzas de seguridad no digo yo, pero los servicios de seguridad de la manifestación que eran de los mismos socialistas controlan las pancartas y más esa gigante. Asi que sabian lo que era y se debe investigar. 

Huele feo feo 

y si hubiese ido una pancarta con viva franco o viva españa siquiera?????....... vamos que la iban a dejar mañana!!!!!!!......
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 05:07:22
Vamos a ver Zorro... que estamos a la que salta... 

Lo que quería decir es que la web atocha 11m no creo que tuviera por finalidad avisar a nadie... a nadie de los que no sabían que se iba a producir un atentado. 

Veo el contenido de esa web de consumo interno. 

Pero el hecho de que la anunciaran con la pancarta, para que la gente de la mani viera la web por curiosidad cuando llegara a casa le veo un sentido más sarcástico. Como diciendo: - nos vamos a cargar España y no podrán hacer nada para evitarlo. El 11M sólo ha sido el principio, queridos camaradas. Sabedlo en secreto. - 

De "avisar" del atentado ( en plan "no vayáis a Atocha que podéis moriiiir"... ) nada de nada. 

De decir "mira como te jodo", mucho. 

Eso es a lo que me refería. 

Un saludo. 

P.D: Del tal Héctor López hay bastante información por ahí. 

Tiene un dominio llamado welcomefuture, y habla de sus proyectos en entrevistas que hay por la red. 

Será éste el que dió de alta la página? O sólo aprovecharon su nombre sabiendo que el tío le pega al tema de los dominios y las webs? 

Alguien de PD se ha puesto en contacto con él? 

Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 05:25:26
sentiende donfran. no te sulfures!. quieres decir que te has hecho la picha un lio. 

sea lo que sea estaba claro es el 11m cuando estuvo el dominio como cohones iban a avisar para antes del 11m. eso ya lo deja claro el articulo de Dos. a mi me llama la tencion que el verdadero tal fuera en el n 3 de las listas electorales que pedian lo mismo que los etarras, el voto en blanco. y tb me llama la atencion que los controlodores de la mani dejaran esa macropacantar que como poco era sospechosa de algo raro con una pag que ya estaba el dia 11m y se llamaba 11m y encima con esas imagenes de estados unidos de iberia dados los antecedentes de esa teoria que ya la expuso pd en la otra pag. 

Rarrrro rarrrro rarrrrro!!!!!!.........
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 06:52:47
Claro. 

Lo que pasa es que Dosydos, tan elegante y prudente ella, habla del contenido de la página de la fresita como si fuera un aviso de alguien... 

" preferimos inclinarnos ?ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo." 

Si, no? Pues yo me inclino porque no es casualidad ni nada onírico. Es adrede. 

Quieren cargarse España tal y como la hemos conocido. Lo pusieron en la red el mismo día, para que se vea que el 11M tiene mucha más miga que el de un simple ataque de moros locos. 

Y luego la divulgan veladamente en el entorno comunistoide para que lo vean, se den cuenta de qué va el tema, y se callen como gorrinos haciéndose cómplices. (Los que no estén de acuerdo, ¿qué van a decir? ¿que jhan visto una fresa estrellada en el suelo? ) 

Los que han hecho esto tienen mu mala leche. Pero mu mala, mu mala. 

Un saludo. 


El Vigilante
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 08:03:00
Estoy con Donfran "Los que han hecho esto tienen mu mala leche. Pero mu mala, mu mala." 

DTambien da como una mala leche que 2y2 sea "tan elegante y prudente ella". A mi no me jodas que nos tiras de las neuronas y nos pones las pilas a tope pero es que con esto a mi me pones hasta de los nervios. 

Cojones que esto es gordo y ella va y lo suelta asi como quien canta una nana. Que lo investiguen dice y se queda tan ancha. 

Ale, aqui lo dejamos para que sean los lectores los que hagan otras interpretaciones, dice la señorita 2y2 sin inmutarse. Perdona 2y2 pero llevamos cuatro horas 7 personas y a lo mas que llegamos es a que tu sabes mas que los ratones coloraos, maja. Joder es una primicia excelente pero te pone de una leche........
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 05/07/2007 11:31:16
Tranquilos que estoy más que seguro que algo más de información sobre el tema, saldrá. 

Ah, por cierto: el tal Hector ya no está en Salamanca... 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 06/07/2007 16:07:36
Ahora entiendo que volvieseis sacar esto. Sois con creces los mejores. Gracias
Yomesmo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 06/07/2007 19:04:48
¡¡¡¡¡ Madre del amor hermoso lo que os llegáis a tragar !!!!! 

Me parto el ojete, seguid así por favor xDDDDDDDDDDDD 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 07/07/2007 00:53:00
AL SUBNORMAL DE 'YOMESMO': 

El 'ojete' de buen seguro que te lo ha partido más de una vez tu amigo Zerolín. 

Si supieras sobre el tema lo que sabemos varios... tedrías que callarte, mierdecilla. 

SIGFRIDO 
hola
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 14:35:26
hola
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 14:51:39
Hola, 

Creo que despues de todo lo que han hablado y especulado sobre mi persona, tengo derecho a deja algo claro. 
En primer lugar que el dominio lo registré yo y que por supuesto se registro varias horas después del terrible y humano, aunque inhumano, atentado. 

Todo entendido en la materia del registro de dominios sabe que desde que uno inicia la compra online de un dominio hasta que aparece su nombre en registro mundial de los dominios no pasan apenas segundos. 

El dominio se registró por el mismo motivo que todos los que aparecen en Hector Lopez-Berges para atraer visitas a las paginas webs que veniamos haciendo. 

Hector Lopez-Berges 
consultorialegal.es - ¡Esta pagina está a la venta! - La mejor información y recursos sobre consultoria legal. 
www.guiaformacion.com 
www.economiayempleo.com 
www.buscadordeempresas.com 
www.tvterrestre.com 
www.fotomadrid.org 
www.fotobarcelona.com 
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:00:18
Y además me gustaría proponer otra via de investigacion que no se si será la definitiva, pero que definitivamente es más correcta que la que algunos han intentado apuntar hacia mi persona. 


El dominio WWW.11M.COM fue registrado por una empresa arabe. 

El dominio www.11m fue registrado muy poco tiempo antes del atentado de Madrid. 

Al poco tiempo después de atentado, el dominio cambió de manos, o al menos en el registro aparecía un nuevo titular, esta vez, de apariencia occidental. 

Actualmente está en manos de 
Registrant Contact: 
IDC 
Warren Weitzman ( warren@warren.com) 
3019801111 
Fax: +1.2023187768 
10319 Westlake Drive 
Suite 311 
Bethesda, MD 20817 
US 


A/A Sr. Berges
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:15:19
. 

Sr. Berges: 

Bienvenido a Paz Digital. Y gracias por su aclaración. 

No solo creo que tiene usted derecho, sino que además creo que tiene usted la obligación moral de aclararnos ciertos puntos que hemos tratado como simples especulaciones, y, como tales, ausentes de toda falsedad. 

Puesto que nuestras especulaciones carecen de falsedad (si no lo cree usted así, demuéstrenos lo contrario), y viendo que tenemos de la mano al propio protagonista de, al menos, parte de lo referido por mí en el artículo de arriba, 

LE RUEGO 

Que se digne contestar, para información de nuestros usuarios a las siguientes preguntas: 

1. ¿Cuál era el significado real del gif animado que estaba en el dominio registrado por usted, y cuyas capturas referimos más arriba, que lleva por título y titulares los ahí referidos? 

2. ¿Quién (o quiénes) y con qué intención encargó, diseñó y expuso el citado gif en su dominio? 

3. ¿Quién o quiénes dirigieron, portaron y autorizaron la pancarta que exponemos más arriba, con el nombre del dominio reservado por usted (captura expuesta más arriba, de pantalla de un vídeo), en la manifestación de Leganés? ¿Con qué intención y qué relación guardaba con los atentados del 11-M y de Leganés, de los que trataba la citada manifestación? 

4. Cualquier otra que pudieran hacer nuestros usuarios y/o que desee contestar usted mismo motu proprio. 

Gracias anticipadas. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

Administradora de 

Paz Digital 

P.D.: Puesto que nos estamos cruzando mensajes (al mismo tiempo), no le he respondido sobre el dominio que usted nos indica 11M.com; pero sí le aclaro que tanto ése cómo otros de 2003 nos llevaron a callejones sin salida, por lo que si usted es capaz de averiguar algo significativo y/o lo conoce, le agradeceríamos que lo compartiera con nosotros en este mismo espacio, que, como ve, está en el mismo sitio del que se habla del dominio registrado por usted, sin falsedad alguna. 

.
Hector LopezBerges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:10:56
Esto lo puse en conocimiento de la policía, llamando desde mi casa y me estuvieron escuchando durante un rato. 
Yo diría que se tomaron un interés en escucharme, aunque no me consta que se lo tomaran totalmente en serio ni que se hicieran investigaciones al respecto. 

Es cierto que todos los dominios tipo 11M.COM O 14T.COM o casi cualquier combinacion semejante de dos numeros y una letra están también registrados. 

Pero este lo estaba a través de una empresa árabe, y había sido adquirido, (no se si también registrado por primera vez) muy poco tiempo antes del atentado de Madrid. 

Podría ser también, que algun inversor arabe lo comprara o lo registrara como inversion y lo vendiera luego ante alguna oferta interesante. 
O que se deshiciera de el por evitar problemas o por error e incluso por falta de interés. 
Aunque lo de la falta de interés lo dudo mucho, ya que debía de tener miles de visitas al mes. 

Puede que tenga otra explicación diferente y que todo sea un estupendo cumulo de casualidades. 

El caso es que yo siempre me quedé con la duda.
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:17:24
Le diré, caballero, para ser cortés con su gran curiosidad: 

que no tengo nada que ver con Leganés, 
ni con la pancarta, 
que además, no es el mismo dominio, ya que el suyo creo que llevaba un guión. 

Y que además ya alguien lo ha resaltado. en el foro.
Señor Berges
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:25:31
. 

La pancarta no lleva un guión; hemos vectorizado la imagen y lleva una fresa. 

Si usted no tiene nada que ver con ella, alguien sí tuvo que ver con su dominio en una pancarta portada en Leganés. Le agradezco esa información. 

¿Me responderá a las demás preguntas? 

Y un favor más, humildemente y sin ánimo de abusar: 

¿Sería tan amable de colaborar con nosotros y pasarnos los datos del registro del dominio 11M.com, del que dice usted que estaba registrado antes del 11-M? En el supuesto de que los conserve, claro. De esta manera nos facilitaría una parte de una posible investigación por una vía no tratada hasta ahora. 

Más gracias. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:26:22
¿Llegarón a ver los datos que había del titular del dominio www.11m.com antes del atentado de Madrid? 
¿Vieron que se trataba de una entidad o una persona arabe? 

Les agradecería mucho su respuesta. 

Un saludo
La fresa, la fresa
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:29:38
Que cuente lo de la fresa y los "States United of Iberia"-"Spain".
Sobre 11m.com
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:35:35
. 

No, nosotros no vimos que estuviese registrado antes del 11-M. De ser así, no dude que tendríamos la información restante. Lo que no quiere decir que otros no lo vieran. OK? 

Sin embargo y, por cortesía también, le puedo decir que sí tenemos datos de que no fue una vez sola la que algunos utilizaron nombres árabes siendo españoles. Y lo que es más, lo siguen haciendo, pero ésa es otra historia. 

En todo caso, no, no llegamos a comprobar lo que usted nos pregunta. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: INSISTO. ¿ME VA A CONTESTAR USTED A LAS DEMÁS PREGUNTAS? Gracias 

.
Hector Lopez-Berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 15:39:08
Insisto en que no tengo nada que ver con el tema de la pancarta. 

Ni con la manifestación, a la que no fui y de la que no he tenido conocimiento hasta mucho después de celebrarse. 

De hecho, yo recuerdo estar en el Calderón durante el derbi que hubo y había gente de esa organizacion ( creo que era www.atocha11-m.com o www.atocha-11m.com ) repartiendo publicidad fotocopiada de la página. 

También intentaron comprarme el dominio, y yo les propuse, sin saber muy bien quienes eran, que podían utilizarlo a cambio de publicidad para nuestras páginas. 
De todas formas nunca hubo trato, entre otras cosas, porque como he dicho, no sabía muy bien quienes eran, ni cuales eran sus motivaciones. 

Aunque yo creo que había un considerable afan de lucro. Y esto lo digo (aunque pueda sonar poco serio) por la forma desenfrenada en la que repartian la publicidad en el calderón. 

Ignoro si esa gente es la misma que la de Leganés, ya que repito, NO TENGO NADA QUE VER NI CON LOS UNOS NI CON LOS OTROS. 

En cuanto a lo de los datos del registro, lo debí de guardar en algun sitio, aunque en este momento no puedo asegurarlo, ni creo que me fuera tan facil recuperarlo. Si bien, prometo intentarlo. 

De todas formas, estoy seguro que estos datos estarían facilmente a disposición de un juez español si alguno tuviera a bien solicitarlos por los cauces apropiados. 

Un saludo 

Varios
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 15:47:55
. 

Gracias. Si consigue usted recuperarlos, le agradecemos que nos los pase. Por otra parte, y con todos los respetos, nosotros no utilizamos la vía jueces ni abogados, más bien "traspasamos los papeles" a los interesados, si los hubiera. Y de someternos a jueces, que tampoco lo descartamos, siempre lo hacemos vía Estados Unidos. No es éste el caso, pero gracias por la indicación. 

Sobre los que usted dice (con guión), si son los que yo creo, no son los de la pancarta, que, ya le digo, no llevaba guión. Usted podría aclarar cómo es que conocieron su dominio para ofrecerle comprárselo estando en las proximidades de la manifestación de Leganés, aunque usted estaba domiciliado oficialmente en Salamanca entonces. Y yo le puedo hablar de los "del guión" (de los que tenemos incluso fotos), pero mejor hablamos de esto después CUANDO USTED ME HAYA RESPONDIDO SI ME VA A RESPONDER O NO A MIS OTRAS PREGUNTAS (por no embrollar más temas, ¿no le parece?). 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
Legionario
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 16:03:55


DUELO DE TITANES 

GANA DOSYDOS 

SEGUIMOS PENDIENTES 

VAMOS BERGES CONTESTA A LO DE LA FRESA O SEA A TODAS LAS PREGUNTAS DE DOSYDOS 

Dosydos, hoy permíteme que te dé un casto beso. Eres la mejor. 

hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 16:08:20
Lo de la fresa de leganés, me encantaría verlo con mis propios ojos, porque no doy crédito a lo que me dice usted. 
No creo que sea necesario decir más veces que ni llevaba yo esa pancarta, ni supe de esa pancarta con una fresa, ni de la manifestacion, ni estuve cerca de leganés ese día y me resulta del todo disparatada la relacion que puedan atribuirle a eso con mi persona. 

En cuanto a lo de la fresa, solo puedo decir que se concibio con la intención de ser una obra de arte (discutible), y que como tal, usted es muy libre de interpretarla como quiera. 

Mi interpretación no es más acertada que la suya, y además podría incluso variar con el tiempo. 

Buenas noches y un saludo. 


Ya
Escrito por Dosydos el 03/09/2007 16:29:36
. 

Pues sobre la pancarta, si quiere verlo con sus propios ojos tiene el vídeo ahí más arriba y la TV correspondiente se lo puede facilitar también. 

Sobre la fresa ¡OBRA DE ARTE! ¿DISCUTIBLE? Hombre, que ese arte no creo que admita discusión. Pero a lo que vamos, yo he dado mi interpretación. ¿Podría dar usted la suya? 

Hasta ahora no ha demostrado usted ninguna falsedad en mi escrito, ¿estamos de acuerdo? 

Dice usted que "se concibió". ¿Sola o lo hizo alguien? ¿Quién? ¿Por qué? ¿Quién tuvo la idea y quién la encargó? ¿Con qué intención ideó alguien esa ¡OBRA DE ARTE!? 

¿Nos va a dejar usted con todas esas y otras preguntas en el aire? 

Hombre, por favor, que llevamos más de tres años esperando saber todo eso, y qué menos que nos lo cuente el propio protagonista, ya que tenemos el honor de tenerle entre nosotros, ¿no? 

Aunque me temo que ya se ha despedido usted, pero al menos nos queda el triste consuelo de lo que usted mismo ha dicho: 

"En cuanto a lo de la fresa, solo puedo decir que se concibio con la intención de ser una obra de arte (discutible), y que como tal, usted es muy libre de interpretarla como quiera. 

Mi interpretación no es más acertada que la suya" 



Evidentemente, claro que soy libre de interpretar "su obra de arte", y eso es lo que he hecho en mi artículo de arriba, pero además sus palabras (en cursiva y negrita) significan que usted mismo me da la razón en mi interpretación de la FRESA. 


Gracias. Y buenas noches. 




Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
Todos
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 03/09/2007 16:39:44
Estamos contigo Dosydos 

Eres excepcional. 

DUELO EN LA RED POR EL 11-M. GANA DOSYDOS. 

Tristemente por lo que se trata, pero te mereces un aplauso y un monumento. Tía, cómo eres, que no tengo palabras. Tú tan sosegada y firme y nosotros aquí comiéndonos los muñones porque nos hemos quedado sin uñas. 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 00:41:45
Sr. Vergés: 

¿Desde cuando vive usted en Madrid? y ¿conoce la empresa Caribbean Online?. 

¿Y a un tal Wang Lee?. 

¿Qué 'derbi' estab usted viendo en el Calderón en esa fecha que indica?. 

Saludos. 
SIGFRIDO
Víctima 11m
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 02:36:53
Gracias, Dosydos. Que Dios se lo pague y le siga dando las fuerzas, la moral, la ética y la lucidez que la caracterizan. Un abrazo.
Resumen
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 03:14:31
Dosydos, excelente como siempre. No sé como aguantastes. Sería mucho pedir que nos hicieras un resumen de los tuyos sobre lo que destacarías de este diálogo tuyo con Berges????????........
DONFRAN
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 04:10:23
Jooooodeeeeeeerrrrr!!!! Acabo de leerlo todo... Ha sido la cañita. 

Dosy, han intentado marearte, y encima intentar meternos el rollo de que esto era "obra de los árabes", mira tú por dónde. 

Al Berges (si es que era) lo han utilizado para ver si cometías algún error o intentaban localizarte vía judicial. 

Aunque me quedan dudas. ¿Cuándo se registró el dominio realmente? 

¿Y quién hizo el .gif? ¿A quién se le ocurrió la obra de arte? 
¿Entonces que es casualidad el nombre de la página del 11M y el aparente significado de la obra de arte (que es unívoco: el fin de la unidad de España)? 

Y al final, ¿También es una ironía el destino que la aprovecharan para la mani de Leganés? 

Pues nada, otro mogollón de casualidades en el tema del 11M. Mira que hay!!!! 

Berges, dí la verdad, coño!!!! No te hagas cómplice de los enemigos de España.
donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 04:18:01
Ah!!! Y otra cosa... 

Sigfrido, tírate el rollo y avanzanos algo. ¿Quién es Wang Lee, a todo esto? 

No sé. Si pudieras compartir algo, no te prives, que soy todo oídos. 

Un abrazo.
Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 06/09/2007 06:56:23
El artista disfrutando de observar su "obra de arte" sobre la masacre y su comercialización el mismo 11-M. Esto sí que es un cerebro y no los que dice Valeyá. 

¡Qué miedo!
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 07/09/2007 03:56:39
La fresa, la fresa ... 

Todo ello me hace recordar algo que Ismael Medina escribió hace tiempo: 
"¿Y si, además, se descubriera que la reunión de Perpiñán, al amparo del CIEMEN (Centro Internacional para las Minorías Étnicas y las Naciones), formaba parte de la conspiración para romper España en estados independientes, sólo transitoriamente federados o confederados? 

El fraccionamiento de España en estados autónomos es anterior incluso a la aparición de los nacionalismos catalán y vascongado. Y no deja de ser llamativo que ya en aquel primero figurasen Cataluña y Vascongadas con la misma configuración territorial que el maximalista de ambos separatismos. Ese primero a que me refiero de Europa una vez liquidados los Estados-Nación tiene patente iluminista. Pero llama sobremanera la atención que, con ligeras variantes, fuera más tarde el mapa de la "Europa de las etnias" de las SS hitlerianas. En esa línea de rompimiento se instaló el CIEMEN, con sede en la abadía benedictina de San Miguel de Cuixá, en las cercanías de Perpiñán, patrocinador de la división de Europa en 77 naciones, entre ellas los Países Catalanes, el País Vasco, Galicia, Andalucía y Castilla. Krutwig, ideólogo e intructor militar de ETA en sus primeros tiempos, dividía la Europa Occidental en 43 naciones. 
Demasiadas coincidencias con la matriz iluminista, uno de cuyos brazos operativos sería el Movimiento Sionista Revolucionario. 
"
susa
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 15/09/2007 03:22:24
2y2 Deja de tirarte flores con las respuestas anonimas que tu misma escribes en tu foro. eres de la peor calaña 
Oye, susa
Escrito por Dosydos el 15/09/2007 05:13:29
. 

Escribo en miS foroS (que no es este sitio). Escribo en las noticias de Paz Digital (mías), escribo en opiniones de Paz Digital (mías), escribo en los COMENTARIOS de Paz Digital (míos) y escribo mucho más en otros muchos sitios que no son de Internet. 

¡ESCRIBO LO QUE ME DA LA GANA EN MIS SITIOS! 

Incluso las normas en mi sitio las pongo yo, no tú, Susita. 

Y es más, te permito escribir a ti aquí para que digas cosas coherentes, no para que digas tonterías y evidencias (las que te borraré si vuelves a escribirlas). 

A ver, listilla, ¡pues claro que escribo en mi propio foro! Y como anónima. ¿Acaso mi nick no corresponde a alguien anónimo? Ésa soy yo, Dosydos, anónima; ¿lo captas? 

En cuanto a tirarme flores, deja que sea yo la que decida las flores que me quiero tirar. Olvídate de amordazar en este sitio, lista. Y ten en cuenta que las flores que yo me tiro no igualan a la basura que me intentan tirar gente como tú. Lo que pasa es que lo vuestro me resbala. 

AVISO: atenerse al tema del artículo de arriba, con respeto. Serán borrados todos los comentarios que no se atengan a las normas. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: Para los demás usuarios. Si Susa se refiriera a que escribo sin mi nick registrado, aunque estaría en mi derecho de usar diferentes nicks como lo están todos los usuarios, os informo de que no lo hago, y no lo hago porque considero absurdo, siendo anónima, buscar el anonimato del anonimato. ¡La locura de los malos! Deberían mirarse eso... de la conspiranoia. Sin embargo, para mí es un orgullo que los malos consideren que soy de la peor calaña. Se agradece. 

.
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 15/09/2007 05:15:09
Sabemos que no haces eso Dosy. Y lo sabemos tus amigos que somos casi todos los que entramos y escribimos aquí. 

Pasa de esa tipeja y volvamos al tema: 

¿Se sabe algo más del piso y las habitaciones en alquiler?¿como se estableció en Madrid a lo grande recién llegado de Salamanca casi con una mano delante y otra detrás?. 

Pregunto yo, claro... 

Saludos Dosy y adelante siempre. 
SIGFRIDO
Pues...
Escrito por Dosydos el 15/09/2007 07:36:11
. 

Sigfrido, olvídate de eso si te parece (están buscando demandarnos por revelar datos; ya, ya sé que están en Internet y que estamos en Estados Unidos, peroooo...); a mí me preocupa más lo otro: ¡ese frío cerebro! 

Es decir, ponte mentalmente en el día 11 de marzo de 2004, recuerda el funcionamiento de internet de entonces, recuerda cómo estábamos todos "como para hacer obras de arte con la masacre" y explotarlas en beneficio económico propio y fríamente difundirlo entonces e informar de esas intenciones y acciones en público después; relee el artículo de arriba. Ahora relee en los comentarios. ¿No te da cierto escalofrío? 

Pero no nos desviemos; el recuerdo del 11-M, el recuerdo de los hechos expuestos en el artículo de arriba, el recuerdo y significado de todo ello unido a los comentarios, ¡el frío cerebro! y el recuerdo de los comportamientos expuestos en casi todas las novelas de criminales deja en pañales cualquier otra cosa. 

Da escalofríos... pensar. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

. 

Para Hector el listo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 13/04/2008 02:15:37
Hector, si de verdad el mismo día de la matanza pensaste lucrarte con esa sangría, espero que tu dinero no te queme las manos. Alguno puede pensar que tú también tienes las manos manchadas de sangre y que eres un *******
Altoyclaro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 13/04/2008 03:36:39
Qué fuerte. Qué horror!. Qué miedo!. 

Así como no vas a tener accidentes Dos??????........ 

Leer el articulo amigos sin saltaros ni una letra 

Dosydos, chapeau!. Se me han revuelto las tripas leyendo el artículo y sobre todo al leer los comentarios. 
11m anunciado 
leganes con la pancarta 
el tio q viene y presume de q es él 
el gobierno en pleno en esa manifestacion con la pancarta 
los estados unidos de iberia a punto de cuajar 

Tenia la esperanza de que tuviesen mal tomada la imagen de la pancarta, pero he desmenuzado el video y efectivamente es la pagina esa y una fresa 

Donde hay que firmar para hacer un monumento a pd y a Dosydos en especial en honor a su defensa de las victimas???????....... 

Personalmente acabo de tenerlo todo claro. Conocia casi todo lo de pd, pero no esto.
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 14/04/2008 02:34:39
Pro favor, alguien sabe si el reportaje FITNA del parlamentario este que hizo sobre el islam, está traducido al español o al menos subtitulado? MIL gracias. Eurabia musulmana ¿Pero qué hemos hecho en 0tra vida, Dios mío?
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 14/04/2008 02:36:48
Creo que está en la mula
Para Sigfrido
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 18/04/2008 00:12:45
Sigfrido, la manifestación de Leganés fue el 5 de abril de 2004. Pero el derbi al que "Berges" se refiere debe ser el partido Atlético de Madrid - Real Madrid que tuvo lugar el domingo 18 de abril de 2004. 

Ese mismo día ZP prometió su cargo como presidente de Gobierno y visitó los hospitales 12 de Octubre y Gregorio Marañón donde estaban los heridos más graves de la matanza. Luego se fue a la estación de Atocha a poner flores y a recibir "los aplausos, saludos y felicitaciones" de la plebe. "Allí el flamante presidente tuvo su primer baño de multitudes, felicitaciones y abrazos, tras ser oficialmente nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo", dicen las crónicas. 
Mientras estaba en Atocha coincidió con la Federaciones de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid y del Real Madrid, que horas antes del derbi, fueron a hacer también una ofrenda floral a Atocha.
Crónica del 18 de abril de 2004
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 18/04/2008 00:19:45
Aquí está la crónica de ese 18 abril de 2004 aparecida en La Razón. Un buen día para negociar con dominios sobre la matanza. 
___________________________________________ 

domingo, abril 18, 2004 

Zapatero promete su cargo ante el Rey y dedica su primer acto a visitar Atocha y a las víctimas del 11-M* 

La Razón (www.larazon.es) 

El nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo eligió la misma fórmula que González y titubeó al decir «guardar hacer... guardar la Constitución» Después de la toma de posesión acudió a Moncloa, donde conoció las instalaciones de la mano de los «hombres de Aznar» 

Zapatero, presidente. El líder socialista ha cumplido su sueño y ha hecho que sea una realidad lo que pregonaba su discutido cartel electoral. Ayer, pasadas las diez de la mañana, y tras darse lectura al decreto de nombramiento, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero prometió su cargo en el Palacio de la Zarzuela ante un ejemplar de la Constitución, otro de la Biblia y un crucifijo, tal y como hiciera Felipe González. Adolfo Suárez, Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo y José María Aznar eligieron, en cambio, el juramento. Ya es, por tanto, el quinto presidente de la democracia española nacida en 1978. Después de la toma de posesión, se dirigió a Moncloa y, a continuación, visitó a los heridos del 11-M que aún se recuperan en los hospitales y la estación de Atocha. 

C. O. 

Madrid- El nombramiento del nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, fue publicado ayer en el Boletín Oficial del Estado después de que el correspondiente real decreto fuera firmado el pasado viernes por Su Majestad el Rey Don Juan Carlos. 

Los presentes en el solemne acto de toma de posesión, que tuvo lugar en el Salón de Audiencias del Palacio de la Zarzuela, fueron, entre otros, Sus Majestades los Reyes, Don Juan Carlos y Doña Sofía; el jefe del Ejecutivo saliente, José María Aznar; el ministro de Justicia en funciones, José María Michavila, en su calidad de Notario Mayor del Reino; los presidentes del Congreso, Manuel Marín, y del Senado, Javier Rojo, y los del Tribunal Constitucional, Manuel Jiménez de Parga, y el del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, Francisco José Hernando. 

El nuevo presidente del Gobierno prometió cumplir con las obligaciones del cargo leyendo la fórmula habitual con un leve titubeo. «Guardar hacer... guardar la Constitución», dijo. Después, recibió las felicitaciones del Rey y de José María Aznar y, a continuación, Zapatero posó junto a ambos para los informadores gráficos. A ellos se sumaron posteriormente la Reina y el resto de las autoridades asistentes al acto, informa Efe. 

Antes del comienzo de la toma de posesión y mientras aguardaba en solitario la llegada de los Reyes, bromeó con los informadores. «Esto no es Sólo ante el peligro », aseguró. Después, con otros informadores, aquellos que le esperaban en el Palacio de La Moncloa, cruzó las primeras palabras en la que será su residencia en los próximos años tras descender del vehículo en el que se trasladó desde la Zarzuela, el mismo que hasta ayer tenía asignado José María Aznar. 

Fue media hora después de prometer su cargo cuando Zapatero posó ante los fotógrafos y las cámaras de televisión en la escalera de acceso al edificio principal de La Moncloa, mientras se interesaba por el cansancio de los periodistas de las últimas jornadas. Un «bien, bien» fue la respuesta al preguntarle su estado de ánimo y, tras varios minutos ante las cámaras, se despidió con un «pues venga», que los periodistas completaron coreando «...a trabajar», la coletilla usada por él en varias de sus últimas intervenciones. 

En el interior del edificio, Zapatero fue recibido por el hasta ahora secretario general de la Presidencia, Javier Zarzalejos, y por el jefe de protocolo de Moncloa, Fernando Arias. En el vehículo que le trasladó desde el Palacio de la Zarzuela, Zapatero fue acompañado por el sucesor de Zarzalejos, Nicolás Martínez Fresno, y en La Moncloa le esperaban ya otros de sus colaboradores. Entre ellos se encontraban los futuros jefe de gabinete, José Enrique Serrano, y secretario de Estado de Comunicación, Miguel Barroso. Por la tarde, Zapatero volvió a entrevistarse con el Rey para comunicarle los nombres de los 16 ministros que integrarán su Gabinete. 

El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero quiso comenzar ayer su mandato con un homenaje a las víctimas de la brutal masacre del 11-M para mostrar su apoyo a los heridos y rendir homenaje a las víctimas de la cadena de ataques terroristas. 

Así, Zapatero efectuó al mediodía una visita a los heridos en los atentados que siguen internados en los centros sanitarios Doce de Octubre y Gregorio Marañón de Madrid. 

En su primer acto oficial tras prometer el cargo ante Su Majestad el Rey y después de haber recorrido las dependencia de lo que será su nueva casa, el Palacio de La Moncloa, Rodríguez Zapatero quiso tener un gesto con los fallecidos y heridos en los ataques. 

Atocha. 

Después de departir con familiares de los afectados y con el personal sanitario que les atiende, Zapatero acudió a la estación de Atocha. 

El recién investido presidente llegó a la estación de cercanías a las 14:10, después de prometer su cargo, comparecer en el Palacio de la Moncloa y visitar a los heridos del 11-M. Una vez allí, junto con el gerente de la red de Cercanías de Madrid, Cecilio Gómez, y entre los aplausos, saludos y felicitaciones de cerca de un centenar de ciudadanos, se dirigió al altar repleto de velas, flores y recuerdos a los fallecidos que luce en el vestíbulo. 

En el hall, el presidente depositó un ramo de flores compuesto por una docena de rosas rojas y ramas de madroño ante el mural improvisado en el que figuran los nombres de los más de 190 muertos. 

Posteriormente, se detuvo ante las muestras escritas de solidaridad que han ido dejando los madrileños en la pared y en el suelo de la estación desde que se cometieron los atentados. 

Allí, el flamante presidente del Gobierno tuvo su primer baño de multitudes, felicitaciones y abrazos, tras ser oficialmente nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo, según informa Servimedia. 

Poco después, el nuevo jefe del Ejecutivo se dirigió hacia la pancarta de la Asociación de Víctimas del Terrorismo, que contiene el lema «Víctimas del terrorismo. Por ellos» y el listado de los fallecidos en los atentados del 11 de marzo, y revisó sus nombres. Rodríguez Zapatero se marchó de la estación entre aplausos y gritos de «presidente» y concluyó su visita caminando alrededor del edificio, donde también hay mensajes escritos, velas y flores. 

El presidente coincidió con las Federaciones de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid y del Real Madrid, que junto a los partidos políticos de la capital, rindieron también homenaje a las víctimas, con una ofrenda floral conjunta en la estación ferroviaria. Sendos escudos de ambos clubes confeccionados con claveles y margaritas, y arropados por las respectivas banderas de los equipos madrileños, fueron depositados en la estación en un acto previo al derbi que se disputará esta noche en el Estadio Vicente Calderón. 

Manuel Cobo, «vicealcalde» del Ayuntamiento de Madrid; Inés Sabanés, portavoz municipal de Izquierda Unidad; Trinidad Jiménez, portavoz socialista en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid; y Rafael Simancas, el portavoz del PSOE en la Asamblea de Madrid y secretario general de la FSM, fueron testigos el homenaje que encabezaron Raúl López, presidente de la Federación de Peñas del Atlético de Madrid, y Fermín Calero, vicepresidente de la Federación de Peñas del Real Madrid. 

Raúl López comentó tras la ofrenda que «por desgracia no habrá un partido, sino la unión entre personas que estaremos acordándonos de los que faltan. Será un enfrentamiento deportivo entre dos aficiones unidas por el sentimiento y el dolor y con el deseo de que los indeseables no puedan romper nuestras tradiciones». 

Manuel Cobo apuntó que «en el Ayuntamiento no queremos ni podemos olvidar a las víctimas, sería infame». El «vicealcalde» se congratuló de que «un acontecimiento como un derbi, de los que más pasiones levanta, también recuerde a las víctimas del terrorismo. Agradezco a la fiesta del fútbol que haya tenido este recuerdo. Todos los que han estado siguen acordándose de la víctimas y eso es una señal de que esta ciudad está muy viva», dijo. «Esta es una muestra que hoy ofrece el fútbol y en nombre de los que murieron. Esta ciudad tiene futuro y sigue apostando por el mañana», agregó. null
Tocqueville
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/10/2012 07:24:36
Subo esta copia del artículo, que me sirve para burbuja.info 

De chiripa que lo he visto por el caché de google. 

Mucho ánimo con las reparaciones. 

Saludos.


*


*





Edito. Tengo otra más y no caben en un post. Lo pongo en dos.

ienso:*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

*11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 20/04/2006*



Spoiler



Escrito por El lector: el 20/04/2006 19:25:35
Otra buena aportación.Este correo no lo publiquéis.Creo que en mi anterior y único correo, que os había enviado sobre las secuencias del video de Atocha, no puse mi dirección electrónica por despiste. ¡Que gran trabajo estaís haciendo! 

(BORRADA DIRECCIÓN DE CORREO. Por Dosydos)
Sobre atocha11m.com
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 02:02:07
Bien, no es facil hablar de estas cosas pero yo si vi aquel documento en paz digital; parece de contenido onirico profetico; pues bien, es que yo tambien tuve una premonición sobre el 11-m y conozco a otra persona que tambien, quizá este tipo de información no sea importante para vosotros. pero me gustaria saber que lo habriais leido. En mi sueño parece que la matanza es un sacrificio, creo de la masoneria y el objetivo era la destrucción de España, y se está cumpliendo y esto el 10 de marzo nadie lo esperaba. Creo que viene una etapa negra para España. 
Animo somos muchos lo que sabemos que o verdad o desastre.
El documento
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 02:34:41
Somos muchos los que lo hemos visto, e incluso se abrio un hilo en el foro, sobre el mismo, desconozco si lo tengo guardado, posiblemente lo haya perdido por el formateo, pero si recuerdo que se mezclaban datos de creo Salamanca con una zona de Madrid. 
Era impresionante, además los expertos de la página, se sorprendian como era posible que apareciese una página con el 11 M, cuando se necesitaban varios dias para registrarse y ese mensaje aparecia el 11 M.
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 05:44:42
Parece como si la desmembración de España fuese el castigo político de la UE (F&A Ltd.) por haberse alineado el Gobierno Aznar con Gran Bretaña y USA, pero no es así. Aznar trató de impedir lo que pasa alineándose con USA. Perejil fue anterior.
El WHOIS dice que se registró el 11M (?)
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 11:23:37
Domain Name: ATOCHA11M.COM 
Registrar: DSTR ACQUISITION VII, LLC 
Whois Server: whois.dotregistrar.com 
Referral URL: MyDomain | Domain Names, Web Hosting, and Free Domain Services 
Name Server: NS1.DR-PARKINGSERVICES.COM 
Name Server: NS2.DR-PARKINGSERVICES.COM 
Name Server: NS3.DR-PARKINGSERVICES.COM 
Status: REDEMPTIONPERIOD 
Updated Date: 15-apr-2006 
Creation Date: 11-mar-2004 
Expiration Date: 11-mar-2006
Sobre el ? del Whois del comentario ante
Escrito por Vance el 21/04/2006 12:16:30
"El WHOIS dice que se registró el 11M" 

Repuesta: ése es el registro del dominio. Si el ICANN lo realiza el 11 de marzo, es porque se ha solicitado con un mínimo de 2 días antes. Cualquiera puede comprobarlo: sea a través de la empresa que sea, los trámites duran al menos 48 horas. Intentad registrar un dominio y lo comprobaréis. La petición, EN LA QUE POR SUPUESTO SE INCLUYE EL NOMBRE (atocha11m), es varios días anterior a la fecha de registro. 
Atocha 11 M
Escrito por El lector: el 21/04/2006 15:24:41
Y los atentados fueron Atocha, Santa Eugenia, Vallecas y el Pozo del Tio Raimundo. 

Claro que todos llegaron con retraso y el primero que estallo en Atocha y no en el tunel, casualmente se encontró de frente con un tren parado que le impedia continuar su viaje a Chamartin, en una palabra Atocha 11 M. Y lo dejamos ahí, el objetivo era que no estallase ninguno en el tunel de Atocha que conduce a otras cercanias. 
Lo del tren en la misma via que el que se dirigia a Chamartin consta en el Auto del Juez del Olmo. Es que no es lo mismo que pase en un tunel que en un lugar donde se pueda ver y explotar convenientemente la masacre. 

Que conste que lo del tren fue cosa del azar. Primeras páginas del Auto.
Escrito por El lector: el 23/04/2006 10:39:24
A MI ME DA LA IMPRESIÓN DE QUE ESTE PERIÓDICO DIGITAL, ASÍ COMO TODOS LOS QUE FIRMAIS AQUÍ, SOIS DE IDEOLOGÍAS DE ULTRADERECHA, Y QUE VUESTRO INTERÉS NO ES ALCANZAR LA PAZ, SINO MANCILLAR EL NOMBRE DEL GRUPO SOCIALISTA. ACLARAD VUESTRAS METAS, Y ACORDE CON LO QUE OBTENGAIS, CREO QUE DEBERÍAIS CAMBIAR EL NOMBRE DE LA WEB POR 'DERECHA DIGITAL'. 

GRACIAS, Y NO VAYAIS EQUIVOCANDO LAS COSAS AL LECTOR.
atocha11m.com
Escrito por El lector: el 26/04/2006 10:49:39
Eso de que tardan dos días no es cierto. La fecha que consta es aquella en la que registras, aunque tarde un par de días en aparecer en el WhoIs. 

Debésis ser más exactos. Fallos así no benefician la credibilidad. 

He registrado montones de dominios y lo sé. Tengo las facturas del momento del registro y la fecha que aparece en el WhoIs es la misma... 

MessageInOut.blogspot.com
Para MessageInOut.blogspot.com
Escrito por Dosydos el 26/04/2006 11:30:27
. 

Gracias por tu información. Nosotros también hemos registrado muchos dominios y no aparece en el whois la fecha del registro; supongo que dependerá de cómo y dónde se haga. Si estamos equivocados, pedimos perdón y rectificaremos; sin embargo, del resto de información de esa web y de más datos que se deducen, esperamos no estar equivocados, aunque sinceramente lo deseamos. 

Aunque hubiesen registrado la web el mismo 11-M, la gravedad del conjunto de información relacionada con ella sigue siendo la misma; su desaparición también... 

Saludos, 

Dosydos (Administradora de Paz Digital). 

P.D.: Tienes razón, fallos así no facilitan la credibilidad (si fuera un fallo, sería el primero en tres años, que yo sepa, y suponiendo que sea un fallo en este caso). Intentaremos aclararlo y rectificar, si procede, pero me temo que va a ser que no. Gracias. 

.
No seas duro
Escrito por El lector: el 26/04/2006 12:01:42
Debésis ser más exactos. Fallos así no benefician la credibilidad. 
------------- 
Que el Psoe tiene la credibilidad de 125 años de honradez, y nadie le discute sus fallos. Que no ha tenido ninguno. 

Yo te agradezco lo que dices, pero si por credibilidad fuese no te fies, Zapatero gracias a la credibilidad del inmolado de la SER. Que tiene la máxima credibilidad esta en la Moncloa.
Credibilidad
Escrito por Vance el 26/04/2006 12:49:20
Para empezar, me gustaría saber si en marzo de 2004 era cierto que se podía registrar un dominio el mismo día de la petición. Porque "tener dominios registrados el mismo día de la petición" no quiere decir que el ICANN actuara así en marzo de 2004. Los servicios mejoran, y en internet eso sucede de un día para otro. 

Naturalmente, estoy abierto a cualquier demostración de que en marzo de 2004 no había ningún día de demora entre solicitud y registro en el ICANN, para rectificar cuanto antes. 

Un saludo. 
Correo
Escrito por Dosydos el 29/04/2006 06:50:57
. 

¡Hola, amigo! 

Gracias por tus comentarios. Son cosas así las que nos animan a seguir en muchos momentos. Sabemos que os tenemos al otro lado de la pantalla y que somos muchos los que realmente queremos saber la verdad con la intención de aportar nuestro grano de arena para que se haga justicia y para que los asesinos no anden sueltos agazapados para hacer la siguiente... 

Vuestros comentarios, vuestras aportaciones y vuestras palabras de ánimo, como las tuyas en este caso, son el 'ingrediente' que se nos hace imprescindible en muchos casos. Es vuestro -tanto como nuestro- gran trabajo. Sinceramente, gracias. 

Espero que con tu expresión 'Este correo no lo publiquéis' te refieras a que no publiquemos tu dirección electrónica. Por eso la he borrado. 

Si te refieres al texto conpleto, dímelo, por favor. 

Otra cosa. En la actualidad tenemos abiertos los comentarios de manera que se publican automáticamente, y directamente cuando los ponéis. Lo he borrado enseguida, pero de todas formas, si quieres decirnos algo en privado (que no se publique), puedes hacerlo enviándonos un correo al 'CONTACTAR' DEL MENÚ DE LA IZQUIERDA (arriba), o directamente a: 

nosiempre2y2son4@yahoo.es 

Otra vez, gracias y no nos rindamos, cada pequeño paso (de cada uno) nos lleva un poco más cerca de nuestro objetivo: la verdad. 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

Administradora de Paz Digital 

P.D.: en breve recuperaremos el artículo y las imágenes reseñadas en lo que Vance expone más arriba (que 'se fue' con el borrado de nuestra anterior web): 

'Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde Atocha 11-M. España / WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN (tal como aparecía en la web atocha11m). 

Pone los pelos de punta, pero es lo que hay, lo que hubo... mejor dicho. 

. 

Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 20/08/2010 09:18:47
Hola a todos de nuevo. 

El mismo 11 M, según la información de esta web, apareció la web “atocha 11 M” sobre “Welcome to the United States of Iberia” y poco después también apareció algún cartel haciendo referencia a esta web en alguna manifestación de rechazo a los atentados. 

Y me pregunto ¿por qué alguien quiere crear esta web con esta información?. ¿Es un aviso para alguien que sepa de que va todo? ¿Pero un aviso para quién? ¿Se está dando consignas a alguien para que actúe?. ¿O es alguien que no se puede aguantar lo que sabe? ¿El creador de la página es español? ¿La “pinza norte sur” está de acuerdo con los “United States of Iberia”?¿Los “United States of Iberia” no crearían barreras para el mercado único como así está sucediendo con los “pre United Status of Iberia”?




*11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 16/07/2007 a 2011*




Spoiler



Impresionante
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 05:55:06
No es extraño que os amordacen. Siempre vais por delante muy por delante. Saramago esta haciendo la cama al suceso anticipado aqui. 
Pancarta
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 05:56:48
Esa pancarta la conocieron y la consintieron los organizadores de la manifestacion o sea el psoe con la vicevogue a la cabeza y con pepiño tb. esta claro que el psoe estaba al tanto. dan asco!!!!........
Sister
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 06:31:29
Que ilusión al entrar en el foro y ver tú nota. 
Ese Saramago,con lo rejoio que es,al final le vamos a tener que dar la gracias por volver nuestra querida Paz Digital. 
Andalú
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 06:34:25
Me acaba de avisar una petardilla gemelilla y aquí estoy. 
Debemos dar gracias a Dios,no a ese Saramago, y a la valentía de Dos. 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 08:20:46
Hemos de cambiar el nombre a la web Dosy. 

Ha de llamarse "COJONES DIGITALES A PARES" (por lo de 2y2...juuuasss). 

Sabes que hay más sobre este tema y me refiero al mensaje... real. 

Tú sabes que quiero decir mi buena amiga (mejor dicho: hermana). 

Un abrazo bien fuerte y gracias por esta alegría. 
SIGFRIDO 
firmamento
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 10:30:56
Estoy alegre, mucho; pero me preocupo por ti. 

Besossssssssss, Dos y cuídate.
Gravísimo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 14:04:41
Esto es muy grave a la vista de lo que se rumoreaba en sectores progres sobre el modelo de estado que Saramago se ha encargado de berrear a todo le mundo. Además de esa pagina atocha11m y las imagenes que no ofrecen lugar a dudas.......... ¿Están seguros de que es real la foto de esa pancarta?.
Para "Gravísimo"
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 14:27:10
"¿Están seguros de que es real la foto de esa pancarta?." 

¡Y tan seguros! Como que lo que tú llamas "foto" no es una foto. Es un fotograma (escena congelada) del vídeo: 

Vídeo manifestación Leganés con pancarta WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM, cuyo dominio estaba registrado y activo el once de marzo de 2004 


Y ten en cuenta que ese vídeo no es fabricado por Paz Digital. Pertenece a los informativos de CNN+ de fecha 3 de abril de 2004. 

La CNN+ grabó lo que hubo en la manifa del PSOE en Leganés, y lo que hubo en esa manifa entre otras cosas era el recochineo del PSOE de para qué se había matado a tanta gente.
Aclaración sobre la pancarta
Escrito por Dosydos el 16/07/2007 15:06:40
. 

Hemos recibido algunos mensajes en los que se nos pregunta si el dominio de la pancarta lleva guión entre "atocha" y "11m", o sea que si el dominio de la pancarta es atocha-11m 

La respuesta pueden buscarla en la "no existencia del dominio atocha-11m por entonces, pero sobre todo pueden encontrarla observando con detenimiento el vídeo y/o ampliando el fotograma. Lo que hay en medio no es un guión, es el dibujo de algo mucho más significativo en relación con nuestro artículo. Sobre ello hablábamos entonces en otro artículo; esperamos recuperarlo, pero mientras tanto, como dicen los catalanes: "tú mismo". 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

. 

Hiapanicus
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 15:14:14
¡¡¡VIVA ESPAÑA Y A POR ELLOS!!! 

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA OTRA VEZ!!! 
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 16/07/2007 22:10:36
Con respecto al dominio atocha-11m (con guión), he podido saber que los whois especializados no pueden abrirlo por estar defendido con un bootext (boot.txt) que evita el que pueda abrirse y conocerse el administrador y datos de esa web. 

La web existe pero o puede ser abierta ni por los WHOIS. 

Tengo capturas de pantalla de lo que digo. 

pero hay otras cosas... mucho más raras y que remitiré a la redacción. 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
atocha11m.com y atocha-11m.com
Escrito por Dosydos el 17/07/2007 01:22:37
. 

A ver, no nos liemos. Por un lado, intentan liarla en algunos sitios que se han hecho eco de nuestra información, y, por otro, la gente de buena voluntad quiere saber. Y por otro están los que echan una mano. Gracias, Sigfrido. Veamos. 

- atocha-11m.com (con guión) se registró después de los atentados. Fue una página web que surgió como consecuencia de unas acciones llevadas a cabo entonces y que empezaron en la estación de Atocha. Un grupo de ciudadanos vendieron velas, camisetas, etc. en las estaciones y lo hacían (dijeron, y no tengo datos en contra) para ayudar de forma inminente a las víctimas y, creo recordar que en junio de 2004, pretendían utilizar parte del dinero recaudado en llevar a niños familiares de las víctimas a un campamento. Para todo esto debían constituirse en asociación, lo hicieron e hicieron la página web. Aunque en nuestra concentración convocada en varias páginas web no hubo pancartas que no fueran las que se ven en las fotos (banderas con frases interrogantes), creí necesario (como es natural) saber a qué o quiénes representaban los que iban en grupo (lo intentaba con cierta cautela, claro, ya que hubo de todo, ya sabéis); como coordinadora de la concentración de Atocha 5-S conocí que un grupo representaba a atocha-11m (asociación y web); estuve hablando bastante tiempo con alguien de esa asociación que me buscó antes de que pasásemos al Espacio de Palabras. No es que sepa mucho de ellos, al contrario, pero desde luego que no se mostraban afines al progresío de Saramago. 

- atocha11m.com, como hemos explicado arriba, ya estaba registrada y activa el mismo 11-m y con lo de la fresa. Eso es lo gordo. Ahora viene Saramago (otra vez, que ya venía) con lo mismo y como expresión de un sentir del progresío que -si estamos un poco al tanto- nadie dudará de que es lo que se está moviendo entre los del "Todos contra el PP", "Caminar separados, golpear juntos"; o sea, lo que decíamos en "La Pinza Norte-Sur..."; esto de los "Estados Unidos de Iberia" ya se apuntó hace muchos años, pero se tomó como objetivo inminente poco antes de las elecciones de 2004; de ahí que en Paz Digital avisáramos de ello entonces. ¡Y SIGUE EN AUMENTO! 

Por otra parte está la pancarta, que es algo más (ya hemos dicho que este artículo fue "aumentado" con eso cuando pasaron los "suicidios" de Leganés), que no debe desviar la atención de la FRESA, sino sumarse a ella. La pancarta estuvo en la manifestación de Leganés, convocada y dirigida en primera línea por los ases del PSOE que ya sabían que formarían gobierno. En esa pancarta no hay un guión como algunos dicen, insinúan o preguntan. Y la llevaban personas, y el PSOE debe saber, pero a nadie extrañará, ya que Rubalcaba lo dijo bien claro el 13-M (sabemos porque nos vienen informando los cuerpos de seguridad, o algo así, aunque eso no es el tema), pero además ya lo dijo ZP hace mucho: "del 11-M lo sabemos todo". Pues que lo cuente, ¿no? 

Espero que os sirva de aclaración. 


Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: Paz Digital venía avisando de esto desde 2003. Os recomiendo el artículo de Vance (de 2003): 

Pequeños Países 


.
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 01:29:02
No és un guión... es una fresa. 

¿Qué coincidencia, no?. 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
Ja ja...
Escrito por Dosydos el 17/07/2007 01:45:52
. 

¡PREMIO! 

Sigfrido, ya lo dije, en vez de elucubrar algunos que dicen tal o cual (y no me refiero a ti), pues eso les decía: "Tú mismo". 

Saludillos, 

Dosydos 

.
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 01:58:41
JAJAJA !!. 

Perrito piloto pa mí !!. 

Bueno, creo que Saramago quiere ser en realidad "portuñol" y así nosotros seremos "espagueses". 

Joer... menudo cacao en la ONU van a tener cambiando banderas y rotulos de sobremesa: 

REPUBLICA VIRTUAL DE ESPAGAL O PORTUAÑA (lo primero... sería lo suyo Espa...Gal). 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO 
Ondiaaa
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 02:36:32
Te pones en situacion de los momentos de la tragedia y ves esto y te mueres de panico 

QUE FUERTE!!!!!!! 

y encima anuncian ustedes su interpretacion de mensaje para el futuro de los estados unidos de iberia como la causa para hacer el 11m y van y llegan las consignas. 
he leido tb la pinza norte-sur y pequeños paises. no se si podre reconciliar el sueño 

QUE FUERTE!!!!!! 

QUE LO INVESTIGUEN COÑE!!!!!!!!!
Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 06:43:05
Mira por donde alguien, hace poco, me comentó que lo del País Vasco se arreglaría y que Cataluña se iría a la porra. 

Hoy en día nadie apostaría por esta afirmación. Pero Saramago anunciando lo de Iberia y vosotros recordando la fresa aplastada . . . . . ¿me tendré que cambiar de comunidad/estado?. 
TwinTowers
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/07/2007 14:00:42
¡Vaya por Dios que ojo tiene Saramago! 

Nadie actuó de oficio para investigar esa web, No esperabamos menos de Cándido 

Bien hallados Dosy 

Un fuerte abrazo 
Donfran
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 18/07/2007 04:24:26
Qué sorpresa, joer!!! 

Oye, llevo unos días desconectado. 

Qué es lo que ha dicho Saramago? 

Lo reconozco, no lo pillo. 

P.D: Dosy, de algún modo, me lo figuraba. 
Oye, manteneos unos días, que me dé tiempo a salvar un poquito de información, que la otra vez me pilló sorteando las vaquillas de San Fermín, y cuando volví me quedé de palo!!! 

P.D2 :Lo de la fresa en la pancarta es "pa cagarse". (Sorry por lo escatológico de la expresión) 

Un súper-saludo a todos!!!
DDT
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 19/07/2007 04:38:18
Muchas gracias a dos y dos por volver. Es una alegría ver que sigue en la brecha.
Amigo de Hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 25/08/2007 03:29:11
Por favor dejen de decir gilipolleces. Los dominios se registran en el acto. Y por lo demas, cada uno es libre de decir y opinar siempre que no se incurra en la defensa de la violencia o en injustos ataques a las personas. 

Dejen de creerse investigadores cuando solo son unos calumniadores. Un saludo
Amigo de Hector lopez-berges
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 25/08/2007 03:42:37
Este joven es abogado y tiene una pagina web donde intenta ayudar a la gente a la vez que legitimamente se da a conocer como jurista. 



************ 

Paz Digital no admite difusión de propaganda. 

BORRADAS las direcciones web. Por Dosydos 

************ 


UN RESPETO POR FAVOR 
Señor amigo de...
Escrito por Dosydos el 25/08/2007 03:57:19
. 

Demuestre en donde están las calumnias. Pero con razonamientos lógicos. 

Para ello le ruego que copie mi texto literal, y haga su demostración. 

Si he dicho algo falso, no tendré problemas en rectificar y pedir públicamente perdón. 

En cuanto a nuestras creencias, haga el favor de no jugar a ser adivino en nuestra propia página. Las creencias nuestras no están expuestas, no se atribuya usted tanto poder como para manifestar conocerlas y emitir un veredicto. 

A lo que vamos: demuestre las calumnias. ¡Ah!, y tenga en cuenta que 

"cada uno es libre de decir y opinar siempre que no se incurra en la defensa de la violencia o en injustos ataques a las personas" 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 25/08/2007 04:06:55
No te esfuerces, Berges. Contra Dosydos no podrás...... A esta tía cabrona no hay manera de pillarla ni de noquearla. Tiene que tener contactos altos y escribe sin que haya resquicios de ilegalidad. Un saludo.
Andalostia
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/08/2007 02:55:16
el Berges por aqui y no dice ni una palabra de que sea falso lo de la web o lo de la pancarta. si hubiese dudas lo ha confirmado. 

andalostia con lo gordo que es esto. 

di algo berges explicate 

abre ese corazoncito sangrante y estripao 

como es que el psoe os dejo llevar esa pancarta en leganes suicidios 2004???????. 

TRES HURRAS PRO DOSYDOS 

ERES COHONUA TIA
Elzorro
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 11/09/2007 04:22:32
Y el fresista?.....
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 11/09/2007 04:45:09
Y el fresista?..... 

------------------------------------------ 

Alquilando habitaciones en los madriles.... 
¿no?. 

Saludetes. 
SIGFRIDO
Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 11/09/2007 11:47:06
?Lo sorprendente de las imágenes no solo es lo que se podría relacionar con la masacre del 11-M, por lo impactantes y/o por su coincidencia en el nombre de la web, el del dominio y los terribles hechos que estábamos viviendo en España, sino que también nos llamó la atención, precisamente, la sugerencia de algo que podría ser (también) una información para el futuro, un mal augurio . . . . . . ? 



¿Los que crearon la image/gif por qué avisan o sugieren? ¿A quién pretenden avisar?. ¿O no quieren avisar pero no pueden estar callados? 

¿Los que crearon la imagen son cómplices del atentado y de la estrategia política "de la fresa"? 
Impresionante
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 26/01/2008 09:03:54
Dosydos dixit: 

"De tener continuación lo que la ?visión? podría representar, y, si no nos equivocamos en la interpretación, Cataluña podría salir muy malparada; preferimos inclinarnos ?ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo." 

--------- 

El autor en su enfrentamiento con 2y2 en los comentarios no se defiende de eso. Miente sobre el supuesto guión de la pancarta de Leganés que efectivamente como le dijo Dos es una fres. 

Ahora, recordando la detención de los islamistas que llevaban detonadores para suicidarse Rubalcaba sabe como. 

Y recordando el artículo de las banderas "Elecciones 2008. Los de Tinell calientan motores. Por Dosydos" 

Y... ¡Qué mal rollo! 
CAT
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 26/01/2008 11:19:14



2i2=Rajoi 
o 
2i2=Asnar 
o 
2i2=mandaa de asnar i rajoi 

2i2=BIBORA BENENOSA FAXISTA 

Zros
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 01:54:51
esta muy claro quien fue, nadie como el pp le intereasba seguir gobernado (tambien e bush por el apoyo a la guerra) a si que entre todos(mossad cia csic) prepararon un atentado, este en vez darle poder como hizo el 11- s le quito poder a aznar y este tenia que conseguir: 

Ganar las eleciones al PP 
Facilitar a bush y blair inplater medidas antt-terrorirstas 

que pasa hoy que nos damos cuenta que pp y psoe so distinta cara de la misma monedad pq retiro los soldadods de iraq, pero estamos en afganistan, sin contar que los dos son neoliberales... 

conclusiones cmo dijo zp "sobre el atentaod ya lo sabemos todo..." y sr Zp tambien sobre la politca del pp y el psoe soy distina mierda con mismo saber
Para Zros
Escrito por Dosydos el 27/01/2008 02:35:29
. 

La historia de un atentado preparado por todos y que nadie se vaya de la lengua no se la cree ni el mejor escritor de novelas. 

Los asesinatos se cometen en solitario y con muy pocos asesinos, que parece que nacimos ayer. 

A los que lo saben todo, incluido ZP, los deben aislar en un calabozo hasta que lo cuenten para que los asesinos y sus pagadores no estén sueltos. Lo que pasa es que con Ministros como Bermejo, que le da igual que los terroristas sean 3 o 6 y que solo 3 estén detenidos, mientras que los otros 3 están libres, nos estamos acostumbrando a que se puede matar siempre que se ponga una etiqueta a quien mató. 

Algo así como las mentiras de ZP sobre ETA; lo reconoce y se queda tan ancho. Ya me veo a los violadores, diciendo "la violé yo" y siendo aplaudidos por la panda de borregos del "lo ha reconocido... y a veces se ha disculpado". ¡Pues a la cárcel con él, joer! 

Luego estaremos los que gritamos en el desierto eso: "pues como lo has hecho, púdrete en la cárcel". 

Efectivamente, dos caras de la misma moneda: el que viola y el violado; el asesino y los muertos, el que sabe y no lo cuenta es reo de justicia por encubrimiento: ZP, uno de ellos, que según sus palabras, lo sabe todo sobre el 11-M. 

El nombre y apellidos de los que pusieron las bombas, de los que las mandaron poner y de los encubridores, eso es lo que queremos. Pero no los queremos para saber por saber (que parecen tontos); queremos saber para que se pudran en la cárcel los asesinos, los que los mandaron, los que aprovecharon la sangre de los muertos y sus cómplices... Y queremos que se pudran en la cárcel para que no nos sigan matando, ni en Madrid ni en Cataluña (mis condolencias anticipadas a todos los españoles, especialmente a los catalanes, aunque quizá les haya librado un poco el retrasar el enemigo de los terroristas a después de las elecciones, el AVE, que se creen que nos chupamos el dedo). 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

cristina
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 13:03:04
Dosy, con todo respeto. Creo que Zros se refiere a que al NEOcon le da igual pp o psoe. Es que, más bien parece que alguien de prisa/psoe "montó o les montaron" la coartada perfecta...para ser creíble !! Osea, como si los psoclistos. hubieran cojído el "testigo" del gobierno porque fueron más creíbles su interpretación de los atentados. Lo que quiere decir, creo yo, es que el 11-M está elegído porque le "tocaba" en la ronda de actos terroristas..después de las Torres. Hay casualidades muy sospechosas (también en lo de londres) por ciertos elementos de la OTAN. Presentes en esas fechas y desplegando ejercicios contraterrorístas. Podemos creer que si el terrorismo islámico es la causa real de las matanzas...provienen todos de las mismas manos y de los mismos intereses. Bien. Nada más y adelante con seguir despejando el camino hacia la Verdad. Gracias. 

cristina
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 13:08:26
Perdón, quería decir "que si el terrorismo islámico es la causa COMUN a todas esas matanzas...¿el chivo expiatorio de estos nuevos tiempos?. Saludos
SIGFRIDO
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 13:39:48
Además... los coemntarios de Zzor parecen hechos con un traductor automático y por eso -al menos yo- no acabo de entender lo que quiere decir. Con todos mis respetos. 

¿Y si al final resulta que lo del 11-M fué una "vendetta" de cierta mafia rusa por lo sucedido con el Prestige?. 

(Si, si, ya lo sé que es de locos pero... ello no implica que no necesitasen de cobertura en España y por...españoles que podrían aprovecharse del hecho. ¿Me pillais?). 

Saludos. 
SIGFRIDO
No vale el mismo saco
Escrito por Dosydos el 27/01/2008 13:44:42
. 

Desde el momento en que el PSOE mintió (el mismo Zapatero dijo lo del inmolado, aunque en la comisión dice "no lo recuerdo"), el hermano del ex-ministro bicéfalo Belloch, alcalde de Zaragoza, el mismo hermano de Belloch que es amigo y acude a presentaciones de libros del tal Guerrero Lucas, anarquista-socialista-mano derecha de Vera, masón, contacto con la juez Levert, que dice que "se identifica con ETA", que intentó atentar contra Franco y envió a la muerte a dos de sus colegas que no habían sido los autores (Granados y Delgado), etc., etc... el mismo hermano de Belloch, amigo de éste individuo, fue el que dio la desinformación del suicida para uso y disfrute de ZP y de Rubalcaba. 

Cuando en esos momentos, nadie del PP llamó a varios medios reivindicando los atentados en nombre de ETA, aunque solo fuera para jugar con las mismas ventajas que el PSOE, desde ese momento, por mi parte, no puedo meter en el mismo saco a ambos partidos. Sorry. 

Por cierto: 

¿Atentado islamista para que se firmara la Constitución Europea que nos han colado en diciembre antes de que termine el periodo de compromiso del PSOE? 

(Borrel lo dijo: el 11-M sirvió para que se firmara la Constitución Europea). Sabían que el PP no la firmaría. 

En resumen, no estoy de acuerdo con la premisa: "si el terrorismo islámico es la causa real de las matanzas...". Yo no lo creo. 

Yo creo que la causa real de las matanzas es el narcoterrorismo (en sentido amplio de tráfico de todo), que es otra cosa... 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

.
cristina
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 14:44:49
Desde la perspectiva NeoCon: Nuevo Orden Mundial el socialismo cumple un ideario perfecto: homosexualidad, aborto libre, eutanasia, ateísmo, todo vale/caos. A fín de que no haya demasiados habitantes en el mundo. ¿Me equivoco? Por tanto, no es de extrañar que "Auparan" antes al Psoe. Por éso, tú misma lo dices "nadie llamó desde el PP reivindicando en nombre de ETA". Osea, más claro: ganó el Psoe porque la disculpa del terrorísmo islámico era más CREIBLE. Pero el autor sabemos perfectamente que no se gestó en desiertos lejanos. El autor/res hablan inglés. Me temo. Gracias Dosy. Y perdón por mi ignorancia pues no asocio la Constitución Europea con atentado islamista, tal y como tú misma te preguntas. Salud y Fuerza
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 27/01/2008 15:00:49
Por cierto que la fresa viene en inglés. Me impresiona mucho la investigación que compartes aquí. 
Puede que ya estuviera todo montado y el dueño del dominio sólo esperase a que sucediera (sin saber él mismo la fecha pero sabiendo que algo gordo iba a suceder) para poner rapidamente la fecha y el sitio (11- y Atocha) como nombre de su página. No obstante, no aparece nada desde Google. Buenas noches.
carolo
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 28/01/2009 09:48:27
Os aseguro que en la pancarta ponia atocha guion 11m.com 

Y como dice creo que 2y2 son 2 cosas diferentes completamente. 
11m.com no se que es 
-11m.com fué un grupo de voluntarios, eso lo puedo dercir seguro, y son los de la pancarta seguro segurísimo.
un guión con hojitas????.....
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 28/01/2009 10:18:11


PINCHANDO EN LA IMAGEN DEL ARTÍCULO SE VE AMPLIADA 

Para...
Escrito por Dosydos el 19/05/2011 18:44:45

. 

Para muchos de nuestros lectores que nos han pedido que recuperemos estas imágenes que habían sido eliminadas por "los errores técnicos". 

Saludos, 

Dosydos 

P.D.: Disculpad que no os responda de forma individual. 

.
Jaden
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 17/10/2012 03:26:29
Es alucinante como se puede manipular y cambiar la opinión de una mayoría de la población en sólo dos años. Esto es lo que estoy viviendo en Barcelona. La clave para poder realizar este lavado de cerebro colectivo: controlar el principal medio de comunicación privado de Cataluña (los medios de comunicación públicos ya lo han estado siempre). ¡Y nos dicen que vivimos en una democracia!




ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (8 Oct 2016)

Me guardo esos comentarios ya de Berges-Dosydos. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Me guardo esos comentarios ya de Berges-Dosydos. Gracias por la respuesta.




Del primer enfrentamiento que he puesto tengo un muy doloroso recuerdo. Estábamos leyendo un grupo de amigos (muy jóvenes), y cuando leimos el comentario de la Víctima, más de uno soltamos alguna lágrima. Fue al final de la intervención de *Berges*, diciendo esto a Dosydos:

*"En cuanto a lo de la fresa, solo puedo decir que se concibio con la intención de ser una obra de arte (discutible), y que como tal, usted es muy libre de interpretarla como quiera. 

Mi interpretación no es más acertada que la suya"* 


Y decía la víctima:

_Víctima 11m
Escrito por Usuario no registrado el 04/09/2007 02:36:53
Gracias, Dosydos. Que Dios se lo pague y le siga dando las fuerzas, la moral, la ética y la lucidez que la caracterizan. Un abrazo._


:´(


----------



## klar (8 Oct 2016)

MisterWhite dijo:


> El 11M es algo que la eta habia intentado hacer en numerosas ocasiones los años previos. Es acojonante como incluso enviandole todos esos datos de las caravanas y LOS EXPLOSIVOS DESACTIVADOS EN PROPIOS TRENES, aun te contestan hasta insultandote, con los ojos ensangrentados, poniendote a parir por osar decir que el juicio socialista FUE UNA PUTA FARSA.
> 
> El 11M fue obra de la eta y de la pesoe.
> 
> ...





Tocqueville dijo:


> Decían que nombrar a ETA era ser facha y pro-PP. :bla:
> 
> Mira esto:
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqGqKj95VZY


----------



## Tocqueville (8 Oct 2016)

Qué recuerdos de aquella época, cuando cada poco miraba si había publicado algo nuevo. ¡Cuántos amigos que ya no están, ya sea porque andan escondidos, porque les dejaron amnésicos o porque les mandaron antes de su hora con Dios!

:S


----------



## klar (8 Oct 2016)

Otegi 11-M - YouTube


----------



## Tocqueville (8 Oct 2016)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> *11-M. LA FRESA. Berges y Dosydos- Enfrentamiento Comentario en Paz Digital 20/04/2006*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No me deja meter más codigo en mi mensaje de la primera página, edita tu una de tus respuestas de la primera página. No es la misma visibilidad pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

Tocqueville dijo:


> No me deja meter más codigo en mi mensaje de la primera página, edita tu una de tus respuestas de la primera página. No es la misma visibilidad pero es lo que hay.



Hecho. He puesto solo el primero porque es más que suficiente para ver que todo estaba claro, aunque Berges no se dignó contestar a la pregunta sobre quién se lo había encargado, por más que Dosydos le insistió. En fin.


*Dante2010*, para que se vea mejor, ¿en vez de citar a Tocque, podrías poner tú ese mismo que yo he puesto en tu post de principio del hilo?


*klar*

En los vídeos de youtube solo tienes que pegar la dirección (sin enlazar); pero a la dirección de youtube hay que quitarle la *s* de *h t t p s*

Te lo copio y corrijo

Otegi 11-M - YouTube

Otegi 11-M - YouTube

ienso:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (8 Oct 2016)

Dante2010 dijo:


> que cosas......




Mira mi mensaje anterior, please.

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (12 Oct 2016)

A.Rebollo dijo:


> _Dante2010 Ver Mensaje
> 
> Ibérico, como el jamon, el PARTIDO PRESUNTO
> 
> ...



Por eso digo, que algo harán para empezarse a camelar al personal.


----------



## silenus (31 Oct 2016)

Atención:

he buscado hoy Hector Lopez-berges y me ha salido un facebook:

Hector Lopez-berges | Facebook

Allí veréis un enlace a Flickr, con la foto de la fresa y un texto (guardad la foto):

"Un hombre va a ser asesinado
Otro hombre libre va a ser encarcelado
Dos madres van a perder a sus hijos próximamente"

Flickr







y el pie de foto: "Que cada cual lo interprete como quiera"

Ignoro de qué fecha es el texto.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (31 Oct 2016)

Uf!

Qué fuerte!

Para empezar, lo que dice, efectivamente, es que esa foto fue

*Tomada el 13 de abril de 2010*


Y sabemos que es falso porque la tenían el 11 de marzo de 2004, como vemos en este hilo. 

Sin embargo se ve que en esa fecha lo que han hecho ha sido editarla, como se puede ver en 

_Mostrar EXIF_


¿Por qué esa mentira?


Y dice más. Mirad los tags


*Esta foto está en 2 grupos*
Retratar Lavapiés
228 elementos
Lavapiés en foto
6,039 elementos

*Esta foto está en 4 álbumes*
Onephotoaday.com
130 artículos
Fotosalamanca.com
44 artículos
MadridFotografia.com
79 artículos
FotoIberia.com




Etiquetas BETA  

terrorismo
madrid
madrid fotografia
foto madrid
fotos madrid
españa
spain
hector lopez-berges
lopez-berges
berges
fotoiberia
madridfotografia.com
fotoiberia.com
espagne
spanien
comunidad de madrid

ienso:


----------



## MrMaster (15 Jul 2017)

Pedro Sánchez quiere abrir en el Congreso el debate de la reforma de la Constitución con o sin el PP | España Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Jul 2017)

Alguien dijo que si se supiera la verdad habría otra guerra civil.


----------



## MrMaster (16 Jul 2017)

Por fin se quitan la careta los socialistas y podemos ver el verdadero objetivo del 11M: Una nueva Constitución redactada sin el PP, para instaurar un regimen que les permita perpetuarse en el poder a costa de la integridad y soberanía de España.

El objetivo era que el PP sacara 115 escaños o menos(sin minoria de bloqueo en el Congreso), desligitimar el Senado y empezar un proceso costituyente al mejor estilo Maduro. Tened claro que Ciudadanos iban a consentir, porque son parte del plan(la nueva política y la nueva transición decía naranjito hace año y medio).

La agenda oculta del Pentagono con sus proxis sociatas y nacionalistas ha fracasado y no va a haber cambio de sistema ni reconfiguración del mapa. Pero van a seguir intentandolo, por eso fue ZPedro Sanchez a Wasington en noviembre. Ahora la estrategia es decirlo abiertamente. Tampoco funcionará.

Sánchez, por el camino a ninguna parte del PSC | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## MrMaster (23 Ago 2017)

Me cito de otro hilo. Y que la secta progre y traidora me coma la polla.


"Iniciado por fredesvindo Ver Mensaje

Putemont no sabe que hacer para llegar a la independencia."

Si que sabe si. Junto con los gladiotarras quería cientos de muertos y volar la Sagrada Familia a un mes del referendum.

El asesor de seguridad del presidente Jimmy Carter: ¡Yo creé el terrorismo yihadista y no me arrepiento!

Puigdemont se reúne con Jimmy Carter para explicarle el 'procés'

2+2=


Por cierto se denuncia a estas horas que un miembro gladiotarra de la celula terrorista catalana sigue suelto. Un moro residente de la zona o un catalino quintacolumnista.

La misteriosa habitación de hotel para dos que reservó... ¿Younes Abouyaaqoub? | Cataluña Home | EL MUNDO

Ahora lo que hay que plantearse es:
-11m nos trajo a ZP y sentó las bases para el asalto de lo que ellos llaman regimen o cambio de sistema.

-18A o como lo llamen, cuando vuela por los aires el piso franco ( por accidente o por el CNI....). Se corta por lo sano con toda esta gilipollez plurinacional golpista que pensaba instaurar ZPedro.
El morito herido en la explosión del chalet está cantando la traviata
Y recordad que cuando detonó, se habló de hasta 5 muertos entre los restos
Luego quedó en tres. Supongo que de los otros dos ya no se sabrá nada y ya estarán repatriados a su pais 

Al menos un muerto en una explosión de gas en una casa de Alcanar | Público

Así es como se ha devuelto el golpe. La izquierda no gobernará en años en España. Pero claro solo es mi opinión


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Ago 2017)

MrMaster dijo:


> Me cito de otro hilo. Y que la secta progre y traidora me coma la polla.
> 
> 
> "Iniciado por fredesvindo Ver Mensaje
> ...



El plan era crear una macroconmocion, que sirviera de cataluzador social para justificar la insurrec cion independentist a, pero incluso de este fracaso de atentado los catarís estan tratando de volver a arrimar el ascua a su sardina, haciendo una propaganda enorme de que el cni estaba informado por la cia y que no habian compartido la info con los y las mozzas, y que mire uste que exito de operaciones que hacen los catarís, no como las fuerzas opresoras

---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 12:15 ----------

La reunion de zpedro con los cataris para reencauzar el proces tras los atentados, . no necesita ningun comentario


----------



## MrMaster (23 Ago 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> El plan era crear una macroconmocion, que sirviera de cataluzador social para justificar la insurrec cion independentist a, pero incluso de este fracaso de atentado los catarís estan tratando de volver a arrimar el ascua a su sardina, haciendo una propaganda enorme de que el cni estaba informado por la cia y que no habian compartido la info con los y las mozzas, y que mire uste que exito de operaciones que hacen los catarís, no como las fuerzas opresoras
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 12:15 ----------
> 
> La reunion de zpedro con los cataris para reencauzar el proces tras los atentados, . no necesita ningun comentario



Pero la verdad es que los mandos politicos de los mozos encubrieron durante 24 la explosión de Alcanar.

Cuando explotó se tuvo cuidado con dejar uno vivo :
Y ahora como digo, está cantando la Traviata en la Audiencia Nacional.
Cientos de pruebas....:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Que se bajen del burro ya o les enchironan a todos y veremos una limpieza de la Red Gladio en España como la de Erdogan en Turquia. ))


----------



## Tocqueville (23 Ago 2017)

Estáis subiendo este hilo en buen momento. Por esto matan gente.


----------



## MrMaster (23 Ago 2017)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Estáis subiendo este hilo en buen momento. Por esto matan gente.



Pues mucho se habló de la implicación de Francia y la Red Gladio en el 11M.

Ya nos podemos hacer una idea de donde han repatriado los cuerpos de los dos muertos desaparecidos de Alcanar. 

Atentado en Barcelona: Interior investiga si los yihadistas fueron a París a verse con un líder del IS | EL MUNDO


Atentado en Barcelona: Zoido se verá con su homólogo francés para analizar la actividad en París de la célula que atentó en Barcelona | EL MUNDO


Y de paso le explica las bondades de la guerra asimetrica y de la militarización de las relaciones diplomaticas. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Skylar (23 Ago 2017)

aguatico;20034617[COLOR="Silver" dijo:


> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2017 at 12:15 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]La reunion de zpedro con los cataris para reencauzar el proces tras los atentados, . no necesita ningun comentario



Puede poner enlace de este asunto. Solo encuentro algo "parecido":

El Barcelona viaja a Qatar para disputar la Super Globe | Marca.com

:|


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Ago 2017)

Skylar dijo:


> Puede poner enlace de este asunto. Solo encuentro algo "parecido":
> 
> El Barcelona viaja a Qatar para disputar la Super Globe | Marca.com
> 
> :|



El Govern admite en privado que los atentados complicarán el camino hacia el 1-O | Ràdio Barcelona | Cadena SER

Fue una cena .de separatistas con empresari os para analizar la situacion post atentados, a la que estaba invitado Zpedro.


----------



## Santi50 (23 Ago 2017)

Os leo, interesante. 

Pero....

Dice aguatico que el plan era un mega atentado y multitudes a las calles que serían utilizadas por los nacionalistas para la independencia.

Ahora bien, no podría haberse utilizado justamente al revés? Mega atentado, ejército en Cataluña y a tomar por culo el 1-O.

Me imagino la Sagrada Familia en escombros, cientos de muertos y, siceramente, no veo a los Mossos como respuesta. En casos tan extremos creo que hasta la guarra de Anna Gabriel se arrimaría a la pierna de un soldado español.

Lo que sí parece es que los tiempos están muy bien administrados con la vista puesta en el 1-O. Es casi imposible no ser conspiranoico. Pelotazo a mitad de agosto, cosas raras, lo que todavía nos espera y... apenas un mes para el 1-0. 

A ver en qué queda todo esto


----------



## MrMaster (23 Ago 2017)

Santi50 dijo:


> Os leo, interesante.
> 
> Pero....
> 
> Dice aguatico que el plan era un mega atentado y multitudes a las calles que serían utilizadas por los nacionalistas para la independencia.



No. Lo he dicho yo y es que hacerse las victimas es el arma favorita de los catalanazis y los progres en general.

A veces la usan con mucha intensidad como en el 11M o el 15M. Y la borregada detrás, por aquello del buenismo.

Seguro que los guionistas ya tenian redactadas las arengas y los pianos.

Y toda la prensa yanki dandoles cobertura, como hasta hace dos dias.... diles tú que no entonces al referendum...

Actualizo: Primera plana del ABC de mañana recoge que la jueza instructora del tema de Alcanar les dijo a los mozos que había indicios de terrorismo y la respuesta fue: "no hay que exagerar" = Encubrimiento.

Y yo que algo se de esto te pregunto si sabes como se asigna juez instructor al caso: ¿crees que esa jueza lo fue por casualidad?

Ya lo dijo Zoido: "Comando(Plurinacional)desarticulado" :XX:

Bajaros del burro por vuestro bien ZPedros, no forceis la purga :

Lo primero en caer serían las competencias transferidas y a dia de hoy lo aplaudiriamos el 99% de los españoles


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (24 Ago 2017)

La verdad sobre el papel de Podemos en el SMS del
Igual Antonio Ribayo nos lo explica mejor


----------



## MrMaster (24 Ago 2017)

Se acabó la ZPlurinacionalidad

Me moló mucho cuando el Zoido dijo "comando desarticulado"

2 preguntas a los progres:
-1ª) ¿sentis el desgarro anal? porque han sido educados y os han lubricado bien...aunque está metida hasta el fondo (Y en la Audiencia Nacional)
-2ª) ¿Que tal sienta recibir de vuestra propia medicina?

Lo de Alcanar ha sido apoteosico. Muchas gracias a quien corresponda
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## MrMaster (24 Ago 2017)

La juez avisó a los Mossos de que las bombonas de Alcanar podían estar preparadas para un atentado

Lo que decía. Les están dando cuerda para que se ahorquen con ella.


----------



## MrMaster (24 Ago 2017)

Pedro Agramunt, el &apos;lobista&apos; español en el corazón de Europa | España Home | EL MUNDO

Interesante artículo sobre la agenda oculta de la izquierda


----------



## MrMaster (26 Ago 2017)

MrMaster dijo:


> La juez avisó a los Mossos de que las bombonas de Alcanar podían estar preparadas para un atentado
> 
> Lo que decía. Les están dando cuerda para que se ahorquen con ella.



Y la jueza instructora de Alcanar se pilla unas vacaciones y está en estos momentos en paradero desconocido. 

Al ver la cagada politica de los mozos, avisó a sus superiores y pies en polvorosa.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (27 Ago 2017)

MrMaster dijo:


> Pedro Agramunt, el &apos;lobista&apos; español en el corazón de Europa | España Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> Interesante artículo sobre la agenda oculta de la izquierda



No hay ninguna agenda oculta de la izquierda.
No hay ninguna agenda oculta de la derecha.
No hay ninguna agenda oculta del centro.
No hay ninguna agenda oculta del padentro.
La agenda oculta ES GLOBAL. Y los que la estan llevando a cabo no son de izquierdas ni derechas ni del madrid o el barcelona. Ser esa cosa es estar DIVIDIDO, y los de la agenda GLOBAL, son POCOS, pero muy UNIDOS.
Mientras sigais pensadando en derechas o izquierdas, moros o cristianos, nunca entendereis de que va el asunto, porque estas condicionado por tus creencias.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 03:30 ----------




Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Alguien dijo que si se supiera la verdad habría otra guerra civil.



No, no habria otra guerra civil. Pero colgariais a todos vuestros politicos.
Y tambien colgariais a un monton de delicuentes uniformados.
Verdad Antonio?
Seria la anaquia total.
No estais preparados para saber la verdad. Todavia.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2017 at 03:32 ----------




Tocqueville dijo:


> Estáis subiendo este hilo en buen momento. Por esto matan gente.



Era el momento hermano. Paz Digital se lo merece. Dio en el clavo. Por eso los ataques recibidos.


----------



## MrMaster (28 Ago 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> No hay ninguna agenda oculta de la izquierda.
> 
> No, no habria otra guerra civil. Pero colgariais a todos vuestros politicos.
> Y tambien colgariais a un monton de delicuentes uniformados.
> ...





Sobre lo segundo el ejemplo es Turquia post-golpe de estado.

Se está purgando la Red Gladio. No es bonito, pero si necesario. Ya se estabilizaran las aguas...

Partidos y organizaciones piden al Gobierno que no extradite al periodista turco Lo que si es Global es la Red Gladio y se dan cobertura sin fronteras...

Y sobre la negación de la agenda oculta en parte de la izquierda española dejo dos artículos que dan que pensar...

El Congreso de EE.UU. planea declarar a WikiLeaks "un servicio hostil de Inteligencia" - RT

Por cosas como esta:

Elecciones Generales: Informe confidencial en Wikileaks: el general de Podemos 'es pro EEUU' | EL MUNDO


----------



## MrMaster (28 Ago 2017)

Hablando de simbología...me vino a la memoria esto

Yo en este corto tan raro y controvertido cada vez veo mas alusiones a España.
El atentado a La Sagrada Familia a partir de minuto 5:55

Yo, Cabra Mascota II (I, Pet Goat II) - YouTube


----------



## MrMaster (10 Sep 2017)

Arriba este hilo


----------



## MrMaster (11 Sep 2017)

Diada 2017: En vivo: Pablo Iglesias, en Barcelona: "¡Visca Catalunya lliure i sobirana!" | EL MUNDO

El líder de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, ha hecho además un llamamiento a los socialistas y a ERC para "echar al PP", "construir una alianza" y un "nuevo compromiso histórico" para Cataluña y España, una fórmula que solucione el conflicto catalán con un referéndum en que "se respete" la decisión de los catalanes.

Pablo Iglesias ha sorprendido en su mitin con un grito en castellano y catalán: "Como alguien orgulloso de ser español digo: ¡visca Catalunya lliure i sobirana! ¡Visca la fraternitat!"

********************************************

Conexión AECID: La trama que desmonta los mitos del 15M y de Podemos. Espia Digital:

http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...n-financiaba-a-la-fundacion-germen-de-podemos

Según denuncia Purificación González de la Blanca, cofundadora del colectivo "Ojos para la Paz", a través del Programa Masar [3] la AECID ha estado formando, financiando e incluso armando [4] a miembros de la oposición Siria que lucha contra Bachar El- Assad. Y lo peor es que semejante actividad injerencista y desestabilizadora, la cual costean sin saberlo todos los ciudadanos españoles, ha sido realizada en estrecha colaboración con otras fundaciones, instituciones y Think Tanks españolas financiadas por lo más granado de las elites globalistas, como FRIDE, el Club de Madrid o la fundación FAES del ínclito ex- presidente José María Aznar. También colaboran en este proyecto imperialista importantes medios como ABC, el Mundo o el País.

Por si fuera poco, destacados miembros de la AECID, como el abogado López-Médel, expresaron públicamente su posición pro-estadounidense al exigir el envío de tropas de combate de la UE a Ucrania para buscar la confrontación directa con Rusia [5].

Más adelante, nuestras pesquisas nos llevan a reconsiderar el importante papel que tuvieron las ONGs de Cooperación para el Desarrollo (ONGD) en apoyo al movimiento 15M. No sólo descubrimos que todas estas organizaciones dependen de los fondos de la AECID, sino que su compromiso con el movimiento de los indignados fue tan intenso que, como ocurre con el caso de Pobreza Cero, formaron parte de las convocantes de las manifestaciones conmemorativas del 15M en ciudades como Valencia.

Pero la guinda a esta investigación la puso el descubrimiento de que quien ha estado financiando a la Fundación CEPS, una ONGD que según todos los expertos es el germen de Podemos (para la cual trabajaron destacados líderes de este partido como Juan Carlos Monedero, Íñigo Errejón o el mismísimo Pablo Iglesias), no es otra que la AECID, tal y como se desprende del comunicado emitido en 2015 por dicha fundación para negar cualquier vinculación con Venezuela [6].


----------



## Negroponte (11 Sep 2017)

Desde hace unos años ciertas fuerzas políticas como el PSOE encabezado por Pedro Sanchez lleva diciendo dos cosas como "España federal" y "España plurinacional". Curiosa es la información que aportó la investigadora del grupo Bilderberg, Cristina Martín en el año 2015 cuando comentó que uno de los planes de Bilderberg para España es precisamente convertir a España en una federación. Curiosamente ese año Pedro Sanchez es invitado al club (aunque él dice que no fue), pero a partir de esa fecha es cuando empieza a usar de forma intensiva esas definiciones.

Si realmente quieren esto con el tema del separatismo catalán tendrían una oportunidad magnífica para llevarlo a cabo. Si hay violencia en las calles por esta crisis las fuerzas del "cambio" podrían precisamente responsabilizar al PP de lo sucedido, y con la alianza de nacionalistas, Unidos Podemos y el PSOE (habría que ver lo que haría Cs), podrían expulsarle del poder y proponer una reforma constitucional para solucionar el tema separatista.

En dicha reforma se propondría ese modelo, que en mi opinión tendría como fin disminuir el peso del Estado central, y ya veríamos que más, eso sin contar con otras reformas que serían incluidas de forma secundaria, casi de tapadillo. Aunque a día de hoy cada vez hay gente más crítica con el papel de las autonomías, si se ve un conflicto mayor la ente bien podría aceptar esa reforma como medio para calmar las aguas.

Pero si se trata conformar los Estados Unidos de Iberia, incluyendo a también a Portugal, tendrían que ocurrir otra serie de cosas en materia internacional muy graves para que eso fuera posible. Entre ellas un desmembramiento como mínimo del Euro.

Esa Cataluña separada y destrozada mostrada en la fresa sería lo que ocurriría con la separación por diversas cuestiones:

- Crisis social en Cataluña, entre separatistas y no separatistas.
- Crisis económica, salida del euro, bono basura, huida de capitales y empresas.
- Crisis política entre fuerzas separatistas y unionistas, y también entre las propias fuerzas separatistas, ya que son una mezcolanza de ideas contrapuestas, radicales de izquierda con burgueses de derechas...
- Luego está el tema de la crisis de musulmanes y sus casos aislados como hemos podido presenciar hace poco, y que desde luego seguirán ocurriendo. Hay mucho "moro" por Cataluña.

- Eso sin contar otras variables internacionales que se pudieran dar y agravarían más la situación, porque está claro que si incluyen a Portugal en esa Iberia tendría que ocurrir un auténtico terremoto en Europa y en el mundo.


----------



## MrMaster (12 Sep 2017)

Operación contra el gülenismo en la Inteligencia turca | Internacional Home Tags | EL MUNDO

"Las fuerzas de seguridad turcas han lanzado en la madrugada del martes una operación para detener a 63 personas antiguamente vinculadas con los servicios secretos locales (MIT). Se les acusa de pertenencia a la cofradía liderada por el teólogo afincado en EEUU Fethullah Gülen, al que Ankara acusa de orquestar el golpe de Estado fallido del 15 de julio de 2016. Según la cadena CNN Türk, entre los sospechosos hay 45 ex agentes de la Inteligencia y 18 de los llamados 'cripto imanes', civiles externos que, bajo órdenes de la comunidad, actuaban como líderes de las células gülenistas infiltradas en el aparato del Estado. Mediante este tipo de estructura organizativa, de acuerdo con investigaciones, la cofradía, llamada Hizmet (Servicio) podía actuar burlando las investigaciones.La operación del martes se extiende a 21 provincias turcas. Por el momento, ha señalado CNN Türk, hay nueve detenidos en Ankara, donde se han registrado 32 domicilios. La agencia semioficial Anadolu ha señalado que, entre los objetivos de la redada, hay empleados del MIT que fueron expulsados del cuerpo tras la asonada.

*La purga se ha extendido a personas sin apenas lazos o con lazos inexistentes con la cofradía, particularmente simpatizantes de izquierdas o separatistas kurdos.*Desde el verano de 2016, cerca de 150 mil personas han perdido su empleo, entre ellas maestros y periodistas. Más de 58 mil permanecen arrestadas. Docenas de ONG, instituciones educativas y medios de comunicación han sido cerrados bajo un estado de emergencia que se ha extendido durante más de un año y que no tiene visos de finalizar. El Gobierno turco alega que todas estas medidas son necesarias en su guerra al "terrorismo".

Gladiotarras plurinacionalistas/Gulenistas ir poniendo vuestras barbas a remojar

:


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (12 Sep 2017)

Negroponte dijo:


> Eso sin contar otras variables internacionales que se pudieran dar y agravarían más la situación, porque está claro que si incluyen a Portugal en esa Iberia tendría que ocurrir un auténtico terremoto en Europa y en el mundo.



Bueno eso lo arreglarian haciendo tambien un referendum en Portugal.

El 68% de los portugueses aceptaría unirse a España

Encuesta: ¿Deben unirse España y Portugal?


----------



## hijos de puta (13 Sep 2017)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Que la fecha del 11-M fue elegida con anterioridad lo indica una página web que apareció en internet el mismo 11-M, (registrado el dominio por tanto, según los plazos del ICANN, *al menos 48 horas antes*, es decir, como muy tarde el 9 de marzo de 2004) y que se llamaba www.atocha11m.com."



Basar toda una conspiración en este detalle es cagarla, no habéis dado de alta un dominio en vuestra vida.

Las 48 horas son una recomendación (para la propagación a los servidores de DNS) no una necesidad.

En la mayoría de dominios que he dado de alta por trabajo están disponibles en menos de una hora en casi todo el mundo.

Antes había información de calidad en este foro, ahora hay una camarilla que no hace más que soltar información basura mezclada con ideología y propaganda política de la más cutre.

Y no me creo ninguna versión oficial, ni la del 11s ni la del 11m, pero este tipo de basura sólo hace desviar la atención y enfangar más lo ya retorcido.


----------



## JoseII (13 Sep 2017)

Desde el 11M

PSOE, España, nación de nacionaes, federallismo asimetrico,......
PP, no seasi malos chicos, portaros bien,..., mas dinero para que os contenteis.
Cs, si viva la constitución pero no nos pasemos de duros, ....
IU-Pod, destruyamos España y con lo que queda ya gobernaremos nosotros

UpyD, vuelta a la educación y sanidad centralizadas...., y entonces UPyD desapareció

¿Queda claro?


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (13 Sep 2017)

montag dijo:


> Basar toda una conspiración en este detalle es cagarla, no habéis dado de alta un dominio en vuestra vida.
> 
> Las 48 horas son una recomendación (para la propagación a los servidores de DNS) no una necesidad.
> 
> ...





*Comprobábamos, entonces, que el dominio atocha11m.com estaba registrado y activo el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004 (ver más abajo los datos del registro); ¿cuándo lo había solicitado su propietario para estar registrado ya el mismo 11-M? Trasládese el lector mentalmente al año 2004, en marzo, y recuerde lo que se tardaba en tener activo un dominio después de registrarlo y alojarlo.
*

Pagina 1 del hilo :no:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (13 Sep 2017)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> *Comprobábamos, entonces, que el dominio atocha11m.com estaba registrado y activo el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004 (ver más abajo los datos del registro); ¿cuándo lo había solicitado su propietario para estar registrado ya el mismo 11-M? Trasládese el lector mentalmente al año 2004, en marzo, y recuerde lo que se tardaba en tener activo un dominio después de registrarlo y alojarlo.
> *
> 
> Pagina 1 del hilo :no:




Y en la misma página 1 del hilo, en un spoiler que yo mismo puse, está la *copia del debate con el autor de la fresa*; en él dice este señor cosas como:

_En cuanto a lo de los datos del registro, lo debí de guardar en algun sitio, aunque en este momento no puedo asegurarlo, ni creo que me fuera tan facil recuperarlo. Si bien, prometo intentarlo_. 


_Lo de la fresa de leganés, me encantaría verlo con mis propios ojos, porque no doy crédito a lo que me dice usted. 

No creo que sea necesario decir más veces que *ni llevaba yo esa pancarta, ni supe de esa pancarta con una fresa, ni de la manifestacion, ni estuve cerca de leganés ese día* y me resulta del todo disparatada la relacion que puedan atribuirle a eso con mi persona. 

*En cuanto a lo de la fresa, solo puedo decir que se concibio con la intención de ser una obra de arte *(discutible), y que como tal, usted es muy libre de interpretarla como quiera. 

*Mi interpretación no es más acertada que la suya*, y además podría incluso variar con el tiempo. 

Buenas noches y un saludo. 
_



ienso:


----------



## Negroponte (13 Sep 2017)

JoseII dijo:


> Desde el 11M
> 
> PSOE, España, nación de nacionaes, federallismo asimetrico,......
> PP, no seasi malos chicos, portaros bien,..., mas dinero para que os contenteis.
> ...



Clarisimo. El trato de unos (UPyD) respecto a otros (Podemos y Cs), fue totalmente opuesta por parte del poder, censura vs promoción, alabanzas vs descalificaciones, etc. Pero claro, a UPyD le producía urticaria la organización territorial del Estado y a Podemos y a Cs les encanta... Solo hay que oír a Monedero diciendo que España es un constructo imaginario. Por cierto, no he visto a Rajoy más cabreado en el congreso que con Rosa Diez, y eso que Rosa representaba a un partido minoritario sin mucha posibilidad de subida.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2017 at 15:12 ----------




Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Bueno eso lo arreglarian haciendo tambien un referendum en Portugal.
> 
> El 68% de los portugueses aceptaría unirse a España
> 
> Encuesta: ¿Deben unirse España y Portugal?



La verdad es que últimamente son muy insistentes con este tipo de encuestas. Y creo que en general el impulso al iberismo está creciendo. Además de las manidas encuestas hay más asociaciones o nuevos partidos con esta propuesta, muy minoritarios eso sí, y se habla más en las redes, en FC mismamente el tema se repite cada poco tiempo.


----------



## MrMaster (13 Sep 2017)

Han fracasado en el golpe. Pero amenazan con consecuencias.

Vandalizan una estatua de Cristobal Colón en Nueva York con un enigmático mensaje - RT

Este martes, unos desconocidos han vandalizado el monumento de Cristóbal Colón en Central Park (Nueva York, Estados Unidos), informa el periódico 'The New York Post'.

*La figura que representa a ese personaje histórico ha aparecido con las manos ensangrentadas, mientras en el pedestal en el que se apoya se puede leer la frase "Hate will not be tolerated" ("El odio no se tolerará", en español) y un enigmático 'hashtag': #somethingscoming (algo va a pasar).
*
¿Que opinión os merece esto?

Yo veo relación directa


----------



## Construction Vehicle (18 Sep 2017)

montag dijo:


> Basar toda una conspiración en este detalle es cagarla, no habéis dado de alta un dominio en vuestra vida.
> 
> Las 48 horas son una recomendación (para la propagación a los servidores de DNS) no una necesidad.
> 
> En la mayoría de dominios que he dado de alta por trabajo están disponibles en menos de una hora en casi todo el mundo.



How long does it take to activate a domain? | Web Hosting Talk

En varios de los mensajes del enlace adjunto se viene a decir lo mismo. Dominios disponibles minutos despues de contratarse. Y es de 2004. La absurda pagina de la fresa podia haber sido registrada y subida el mismo dia. Aunque resulta curioso que con la que estaba cayendo no se hable de los atentados sino de los *Estados Unidos de Iberia*.



Tocqueville dijo:


>



Imagen borrosa y sin posibilidad de acceder a la fuente original. Hubo un dominio parecido, atocha-11m.com, de unos voluntarios que vendian camisetas como ayuda a las victimas. Pero lo que se ve en la pancarta no es un guion ni de lejos, tiene el mismo formato que los dos puntos del dominio. Es lo que en ortografia se llama punto medio, relativamente comun en el catalan. Fallo garrafal del que les imprimio la pancarta... u otra cosa?


----------



## Tocqueville (4 Oct 2017)

Subiendo el hilo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (4 Oct 2017)

Todo esta planeado.

Todo lo que no sea Antiguo Régimen Católico debería considerarse TRAIDOR Y ENEMIGO PELIGROSO


----------



## Tocqueville (4 Oct 2017)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Todo esta planeado.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea Antiguo Régimen Católico debería considerarse TRAIDOR Y ENEMIGO PELIGROSO



Lo que tengo claro es que nos empujan a una situación que tarde o temprano provocará muertos.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Oct 2017)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> How long does it take to activate a domain? | Web Hosting Talk
> 
> En varios de los mensajes del enlace adjunto se viene a decir lo mismo. Dominios disponibles minutos despues de contratarse. Y es de 2004. La absurda pagina de la fresa podia haber sido registrada y subida el mismo dia. Aunque resulta curioso que con la que estaba cayendo no se hable de los atentados sino de los *Estados Unidos de Iberia*.
> 
> ...




atocha-11m.com no tiene nada que ver con ese dominio y quedó claro hablando con el dueño del dominio de la fresa: la conversación está en el spoiler que puse al principio del hilo. También quedó claro que no es un punto lo de la pancarta: es una fresa. Ahora, decir que es un punto medio me parece querer justificar lo injustificable: un punto medio con hojas?

Por cierto, algunos sí tuvimos acceso al original y se ve perfectamente. No sé si *Tocque* tendrá ese vídeo.




Tocqueville dijo:


> Lo que tengo claro es que nos empujan a una situación que tarde o temprano provocará muertos.



Estamos ante un intento de "Primaveras Árabes" en toda regla; ya nos lo avisaron también  Están provocando para actuar con los "pasillos".


ienso:


----------



## Construction Vehicle (10 Oct 2017)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> atocha-11m.com no tiene nada que ver con ese dominio y quedó claro hablando con el dueño del dominio de la fresa: la conversación está en el spoiler que puse al principio del hilo.



Vamos por partes. Hasta el momento hemos hablado de dos webs, la pagina de merchandising benefico atocha-11m.com y la misteriosa de la fresa, atocha11m.com. En la conversacion que mencionas el dueño de la segunda deja claro que compro el dominio unas horas despues del atentado. Y ya en 2004 era posible poner una web operativa en cosa de horas, si no minutos. Hasta el momento no he visto ninguna prueba de que el fresero comprara el dominio antes de los atentados.

_
También quedó claro que no es un punto lo de la pancarta: es una fresa. Ahora, decir que es un punto medio me parece querer justificar lo injustificable: un punto medio con hojas?

Por cierto, algunos sí tuvimos acceso al original y se ve perfectamente. No sé si *Tocque* tendrá ese vídeo.​_
Pasemos ahora a lo de la pancarta, www.atocha(algo)11m.com. He ampliado la imagen y he intentado procesarla pero sigo sin ver la fresa. Quizas tenga que graduarme la vista. Hay alguna prueba de mayor calidad donde pueda verse (videos, los vectorizados de los que se habla en tu spoiler)?


----------



## Manufacturer (14 Oct 2017)

Up al hilo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (14 Oct 2017)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Up al hilo.



'Bilderberg maniobra en el polvorín catalán para crear una España federal' | La Gaceta

La periodista Cristina Martín Jiménez es una de las más importantes expertas mundiales en el Club Bilderberg. Acaba de publicar su quinto libro sobre el club, 'Los planes del Club Bilderberg para España', en él *desvela algunas de las oscuras estrategias que los más poderosos del mundo tienen prepraradas para nuestro país. Por ejemplo, una "Monarquía federal".*

Dice que el objetivo ha sido preservar la hegemonía de Occidente. ¿Existe algún grupo similar en Oriente (formado por Rusia, China…)?, ¿y dentro de Occidente algún grupo rival de Bilderberg?

- No hay nada similar ya que la manera de ver y organizar el mundo, la política y las sociedades es muy distinta en Occidente y en Oriente. Hay un foro parecido al de Davos en China, el Bo´ao, y también está el Asia Society, pero Bilderberg es otra cuestión.


Usted dice que son masones, anticatólicos y antipatrióticos… Sin embargo, también se les atribuye un acusado carácter derechista, neoconservador y ultracapitalista, parece incompatible, ¿no?

- Son masones, anticatólicos, antipatrióticos, antinacionalistas y más allá de ultracapatilistas. No tienen nada de conservadores pues pretenden cambiar el mundo. Hay que tener en cuenta que el dinero y el poder no son incompatibles con nada. El dinero y el poder no son ni de derechas ni de izquierdas, ni comunistas ni capitalistas. Bilderberg lleva el capitalismo a los extremos, traspasando todos los límites. Comencé investigando al grupo desde un punto de vista político y acabé comprendiendo que es una cuestión propiamente humana. Lo que ha movido al hombre desde el origen es el poder, el ansia de conquista, de avasallar y dominar al otro, de convertirlo en esclavo de los fines de un puñado de codiciosos.

¿Quién ocupa la cúspide de jerarquía del grupo? ¿Henry Kissinger, David Rockefeller, algún europeo?

- El alma del grupo es David Rockefeller, que ha sido premiado por sus miembros con la medalla por la construcción de un mundo feliz.

¿Ha habido algún cable de wikileaks relativo a Bilderberg?

- Sí, pero son muy antiguos, relativos a los orígenes del Club.

Son partidarios de establecer un Nuevo Orden Mundial, ¿en qué consiste?, ¿quieren acabar con los estados nación? En tal caso, ¿eso no genera resistencias en los propios estados nación?

- *Henry Kissinger es el teórico principal del Nuevo Orden Mundial. Él vino a España en 1973, dos días antes del magnicidio de Carrero Blanco, para “vender” los beneficios de adherirse a su plan. Públicamente Kissinger afirmaba que el Nuevo Orden Mundial consistía en un equilibrio de naciones que desembocaría en el final de las guerras y en un planeta seguro. Pero la estrategia real era acabar con las soberanías nacionales y transferirlas a entidades supranacionales, como la Unión Europea, que acabarían dirigidas por miembros de Bilderberg. Significaba acabar con la democracia, con las libertades, que serían transferidas a un gobierno mundial. Para que el plan funcionara había que colocar a políticos títeres de Bilderberg en los gobiernos de las naciones y eso es lo que ha estado ocurriendo en Europa, EEUU, Ucrania, Irak, Latinoamérica. En el año 2010, el bilderberg Javier Solana dijo que “Europa es el laboratorio del posible gobierno mundial”. La UE es una de sus criaturas, como la Troika, el mecanismo único europeo, el euro. Mientras haya políticos y jefes de estado que se vendan, las naciones no se resistirán al Nuevo Orden Mundial porque los ciudadanos desconocen lo que está ocurriendo.*

¿Buscan la demolición de las raíces cristianas de Occidente?, ¿por qué?

- *Porque son masones mundialistas y la masonería ha estado desde el origen contra el cristianismo. Los miembros de Bilderberg pretenden una revolución cultural de carácter nihilista. Nuestra civilización actual es el culmen de los valores democráticos que nacieron en Grecia y que posteriormente fueron sintetizados por la ley romana y moralizados por el cristianismo. Bilderberg pretende acabar con todo ello e inventar un nuevo mundo, una nueva cultura en el que no existan los valores religiosos, el pensamiento no valga nada y la moral no tenga sentido. Quiere implantar un pragmatismo relativista donde el ser humano sea esclavo del ahora, de lo que en cada momento convenga a un gobierno único dirigido por ellos.*

Dice usted que Obama y todo su gabinete son Bilderberg, y que Bilderberg tiene vocación de mantener la hegemonía de Occidente, ¿cómo explicar entonces el nuevo tratado de comercio con el Pacífico, el más importante de la Historia?

- En 2010, cuando todo el mundo cayó bajo el hechizo de Obama, yo denuncié la mentira que era este líder artificial en mi tercer libro y este desapareció del mercado. Revelé que ese Nobel de la Paz nos traería la guerra y mire como estamos hoy. El nuevo tratado de comercio es la respuesta de Bilderberg contra el avance de China. Han hecho lo imposible por integrarla al Nuevo Orden Mundial, pero como no han logrado someterla, le han declarado la guerra económica. El tratado, que afecta al 40% del PIB mundial, es un gobierno económico, comercial. Las leyes que contiene han sentado las bases del comercio mundial y China, que era el imperio naciente y amenazante, está fuera. 

¿Ha tenido o tiene algún papel Bilderberg en el conflicto de Siria?, ¿y en la creación del Estado Islámico, tal y como se ha dicho?

- Tal como se dice no. Bilderberg ha creado las condiciones para que aparezca el Estado Islámico con las primaveras árabes. Se ha dado las trazas de crear la situación para que nazca la yihad islámica. ¿Persigue Bilderberg la guerra total y definitiva contra el Islam? Lo veremos. Lo que está claro es que lo más beneficioso para el grupo es que siempre haya guerras, así es como se forjan los imperios. Ya las reuniones de los noventa se vivieron con gran inquietud al comprobar cómo la OTAN perdía protagonismo pues el conflicto con la URSS estaba bajo mínimos. Hace cinco años vaticiné que estábamos en la III Guerra Mundial, cuestión que analicé en profundidad en mi libro anterior. Hace unos meses lo afirmó el Papa Francisco, luego el Rey de Jordania y ahora el presidente de la Duma rusa. El mundo entero está en guerra. 

*España

Ud tiene por escrito que el plan de Bilderberg para España comienza en 1968 y que “busca una desaparición del estado español para transferir la soberanía nacional a una supranacionalidad. Entiendo que este plan es el previsto para todos los países y no sólo para España, ¿no?

- Así es, pero por la cobardía y mezquindad de los políticos, gobernantes y jefes de estado españoles, aquí el plan ha funcionado de forma muy rápida y a la perfección.

Dice que a Carrero Blanco lo asesinaron porque era “anglófobo y patriota, católico y antimasón”. Y que Kissinger le confesó, cuando Carrero le advirtió que España estaba cerca de conseguir el arma nuclear, que “cuando España es importante es peligrosa”. ¿A qué podría estar refiriéndose el Secretario de Estado?, ¿cuándo ha sido España poderosa desde el siglo XVII?

- La afirmación de Kissinger ocurre en un momento histórico muy particular. Es el 19 de diciembre de 1973, un día antes del magnicidio, y estamos en plena Guerra Fría. Entonces solo había dos países importantes: EEUU y URSS porque tenían la bomba atómica. Carrero Blanco era el director del proyecto español para conseguir el arma nuclear y Kissinger le pidió que se adhiriese al Tratado de No Proliferación. El presidente del Gobierno se negó y le explicó que lo que pretendía Franco con el artefacto era que España tuviera algo que decir en el panorama internacional, que fuera importante. Entonces Kissinger le replica que “cuando España es importante es peligrosa”. Veintitrés horas después, Carrero salta por los aires. Por cierto, cuando Franco recibe la noticia exclama: “¡Han sido los masones!”. Sería el cuarto presidente del Gobierno asesinado por masones.

Dice Ud que “España no puede sacar la cabeza, y durante estos 40 años, cada vez que España ha sacado la cabeza ha ocurrido algo”. ¿Podría concretar?, ¿se refiere al 11-M?, ¿tuvo Bilderberg algo que ver?

- A mí me gusta hablar con documentos, es decir, como en este libro en el que incluyo documentos desclasificados por la CIA y la NSA que hablan por sí solos y explican la historia oculta y desconocida de España. Sin duda, el 11-M es un pozo de sospechas. Desaparecen los trenes, las pruebas, los supuestos autores son un tanto inverosímiles… Y ocurre en un momento en el que geopolíticamente España empieza a ser importante. La vemos tomar decisiones junto a EEUU y Gran Bretaña en las Azores. Esto no gusta nada a rivales franceses y alemanes fuertes en Bilderberg… Es un asunto muy dudoso y realmente los españoles no sabemos lo que ocurrió. Quizá algún día me decida a investigarlo a fondo.

Dice su libro que “Henry Kissinger y Giscard d'Estaing, destacados Bilderberg, actuaron activamente en nuestra política”. ¿Ha sido España un país que haya estado en el objetivo de Bilderberg más que otros?, ¿por qué? Somos una potencia media, de menos de 50 millones de habitantes y de una influencia limitada internacionalmente…

- Ellos no olvidan lo que fuimos capaces de hacer. Somos el primer imperio moderno y aunque pueda parecernos un hecho lejano en realidad no hace tanto que ocurrió. Somos los descendientes de aquellos hombres que descubrieron un nuevo mundo cambiando el planeta para siempre. Y además, España es el punto geoestratégico más importante para EEUU. Somos la puerta a tres continentes y dos mares. Hace unos días el ministro de Defensa dijo que España es un portaviones en mitad del Atlántico. ¿Le parece poco importante para un mundo en guerra?

Ud sugiere incluso que “el desmantelamiento del tejido industrial en los 80; la desaparición de los altos hornos de Bilbao y Sagunto, que mermó significativamente la fuerza arrolladora de la nación” fue una indicación de Bilderberg, ¿por qué esa obsesión con España?, ¿ha ocurrido con otras naciones?

- Insisto en nuestra historia, en lo que somos capaces de hacer. Y lo estamos haciendo de nuevo. ¿Quién está sacando a España de la crisis? ¿La Troika? ¿Los bancos? ¡Los españoles! Con su coraje, su sacrificio y su perseverancia, a pesar de la falta de ejemplaridad y de la corrupción de nuestros gobernantes. Son lo peor que tenemos. Creo que no los merecemos.

Usted dice que el PSOE, y en particular Pedro Sánchez, es la apuesta del club para España… ¿no sería más coherente que fuera el PP, más afín a la cosmovisión del club? ¿O es que, en realidad, el objetivo es desestabilizar España?

- Hay que entender que una vez que se traspasa el umbral de Bilderberg no hay derechas ni izquierdas, PP o PSOE sino que se habla y se trabaja en otros términos, en términos de globalización, de geopolítica, de poder total. La globalización es el imperialismo del siglo XXI.

El hecho de que al final Pedro Sánchez acabara rechazando la invitación, ¿no podría perjudicarle en un futuro?, ¿no puede haber represalias?

- Pedro Sánchez nunca rechazó la invitación del Club. Lo que se dijo y se publicó es una estrategia de su gabinete. Según mis fuentes, Pedro Sánchez asistió a la reunión en Austria. ¿Qué candidato a presidente de un gobierno en su sano juicio deja plantado a Bilderberg?

Sobre el asunto del separatismo catalán, ¿qué dice Bilderberg?, ¿cómo ha actuado?

- En el año 1991, el entonces presidente de la Generalitat de Catalunya, Jordi Pujol, fue invitado a la reunión que el Club celebró en la ciudad alemana de Baden-Baden, sobre las laderas de la Selva Negra. El líder nacionalista catalán no les gustó nada y no lo volvieron a invitar. Y es que nacionalismo es una palabra maldita en Bilderberg. El mítico relaciones públicas de la entidad, el príncipe Bernardo de Holanda, no se cansó de repetir en las reuniones que “es difícil reeducar a la gente que ha sido educada en el nacionalismo. Es muy difícil convencerlos para ceder su soberanía a favor de una institución supranacional”. Para la oscura entidad, los nacionalismos son peligrosos porque chocan de frente con su anhelado objetivo de implantar un gobierno mundial.

El pasado 20 de julio, Artur Mas recibió a una poderosa y discreta comitiva en el Palau de la Generalitat, la avanzadilla de Bilderberg formada por los miembros españoles de la Comisión Trilateral, un apéndice del Club fundada en 1973 por el mismo creador, David Rockefeller. Entre los trilateristas visitantes se encontraban Antonio Garrigues Walker, presidente del bufete Garrigues y socio de Rockefeller, que asegura que ambas entidades constituyen “el cerebro del mundo”; Alfonso Cortina, vicepresidente en Europa de Rothschild y asesor de la firma de capital riesgo TPG; Pedro Miguel Echenique, físico y consejero del Gobierno vasco de Carlos Garaikoetxea; e Ignacio Polanco, presidente del grupo Prisa. Aquel día supuso el fin de Mas, aunque él no fuera consciente.

El golpe final es la manipulación que Bilderberg está haciendo en secreto del proceso de independencia para rematar lo que comenzó hace cuarenta años con la I Transición y que continuó al obligar a Juan Carlos a abdicar e inaugurar la II Transición: construir una España a la medida de la elite global y no de los españoles, ya sean catalanes, leoneses o vascos. La estrategia de Bilderberg es utilizar el polvorín catalán para forzar la creación de una España federal.

¿Es cierto que preparan para España un “modelo a la belga”, esto es, una monarquía federal?

- Sí, una monarquía federal en una España federal.*


----------



## MrMaster (2 Nov 2017)

El presidente del Círculo de Empresarios avisa: "Si ganan los independentistas el 21-D será un desastre" | Economía | EL MUNDO

En dirección contraria, hay empresarios portugueses partidarios de la unión con España.
Y estoy de acuerdo. Sería fantástico unir España y Portugal en un nuevo Estado. Iberia es una unidad de mercado y los españoles y los portugueses nos complementamos. Si hubiera un movimiento de unión de España y Portugal, me apunto. Ya hay proyectos unificados como el mercado ibérico eléctrico que genera más eficacia y mejores precios.

*Masón a la vista*


----------



## edefakiel (2 Nov 2017)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Up al hilo.



Casi todas las ratas desarrollan tumores de manera natural. 

"In our studies, the increase in the incidence of spontaneous tumors was proportional to the increase in age: At 15 months only 6%, at 32 months 86%."

Incidence of spontaneous tumors in laboratory rats. - PubMed - NCBI

445 male and 448 female rats were evaluated. The remaining animals were unavailable due to autolysis. A total of 1211 tumors (565 in males, 646 in females) were seen in 716 rats (333 males, 383 females), 251 of which were classified as malignant (100 in males, 151 in females). About 44% of all primary tumors were located in the pituitary and adrenals alone. Average frequencies of primary tumors: pituitary 35.4%, uterus 34.0%, adrenals 26.5%, testes 15.8%, thyroid gland 11.8%, mammary glands 11.4% and 22.5% in females respectively, skin/subcutis 6.3%, ovaries 2.9%, endocrine pancreas 2.5%, hemolymphoreticular system 2.3%, liver 1.9%, heart 1.7% and various other organs showing tumor frequencies of less than 1.5%. 

Frequency of spontaneous tumors in Wistar rats in 30-months studies. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## MrMaster (4 Nov 2017)

edefakiel dijo:


> Casi todas las ratas desarrollan tumores de manera natural.
> 
> "In our studies, the increase in the incidence of spontaneous tumors was proportional to the increase in age: At 15 months only 6%, at 32 months 86%."
> 
> ...



Es más peligroso salir a la calle a tomar algo con tu pareja...

Fallece un hombre al ser apuñalado por un encapuchado en un bar de Navarra | España Home | EL MUNDO

:fiufiu:


----------



## Torrente Ballester (12 Ene 2018)

Como diría una amiga: 

"TODO PARECIDO CON LA COINCIDENCIA ES PURA REALIDAD"









ienso:


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 Ene 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Como diría una amiga:
> 
> "TODO PARECIDO CON LA COINCIDENCIA ES PURA REALIDAD"
> 
> ...



Fíjate que hay un cuadro sobre cuadro sobre la imágen

Son rupturas de rupturas


----------



## MrMaster (19 Ene 2018)

Rubalcaba el cerebro del Régimen del 11M al descubierto

Cita &apos;secreta&apos; de Rubalcaba y Marta Pascal en Madrid | espana

"Lejos de los territorios políticos, como corresponde a una cita pretendidamente clandestina, la coordinadora general del PDeCAT, Marta Pascal, su compañero de partido y diputado en el CongresoJordi Xuclà y, sobre todo, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, ex secretario general del PSOE y tantas otras cosas -ministro de Educación, de Defensa, del Interior, de la Presidencia, portavoz del Gobierno con González y con Zapatero...- que tiene célebre fama de muñidor en las oscuridades. Y como, además, Marta Pascal venía de Bruselas de reunirse un día antes con Carles Puigdemont, también miembro, algo heterodoxo, del PDeCAT, pues el impacto de la foto aún fue mayor y las hipótesis sobre las razones de la cita son casi infinitas."

Los golpistas-terroristas sociatas nunca defraudan.
Esta pillada está al nivel de la cena con roures.

Noticias de Cataluña: Junqueras corteja a Iglesias en una cena secreta en casa de Roures. Noticias de Cataluña


----------



## MrMaster (22 Ene 2018)

Los Mossos intentaron destruir la alerta de EEUU sobre la Rambla

«Nota en inglés sobre posibles ataques a turistas en Barcelona, remite USA.» Así alude a la alerta el informe policial recibido días atrás por la juez Carmen Lamela, que instruye la causa abierta por el referéndum del 1-O en la Audiencia Nacional. Junto al texto en inglés se ha hallado otro dosier titulado 'Informe sobre possible amenaça a Barcelona', que traduce el texto al catalán. Los tres documentos se reproducen adjuntos.


----------



## MrMaster (14 Feb 2018)

La Guardia Civil sitúa a Jaume Roures en el Comité Ejecutivo del 1-O | Cataluña

El informe destaca que Roures habilitó un centro de prensa desde donde el Govern informó "sobre el desarrollo y el resultado del referéndum ilegal" y que Mediapro "produjo el vídeo [del] 1-O difundido por la cadena de televisión TV3 en el que se narraron los acontecimientos relacionados con el referéndum, se enaltecieron a las personas que fueron capaces de hacerlo efectivo y se difundieron los mensajes que interesaban a la causa independentista".


----------



## Renato (14 Feb 2018)

MrMaster dijo:


> La Guardia Civil sitúa a Jaume Roures en el Comité Ejecutivo del 1-O | Cataluña
> 
> El informe destaca que Roures habilitó un centro de prensa desde donde el Govern informó "sobre el desarrollo y el resultado del referéndum ilegal" y que Mediapro "produjo el vídeo [del] 1-O difundido por la cadena de televisión TV3 en el que se narraron los acontecimientos relacionados con el referéndum, se enaltecieron a las personas que fueron capaces de hacerlo efectivo y se difundieron los mensajes que interesaban a la causa independentista".



La prueba definitiva de que la progresia española está financiada por la burguesía catalana.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (9 Abr 2018)

Gustavo Bueno: «Es probable que Francia y Alemania estén dispuestas a hacer lo posible para que Cataluña sea una nación


----------



## Tocqueville (2 Jun 2018)

Subimos por estar de actualidad.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (3 Jun 2018)

Historia: La fundación alemana que puso en el poder a Felipe González


----------



## Torrente Ballester (5 Jun 2018)

Venga, arriba este hilo, que ya estamos más cerca.

Si, como parece, Borrell será Ministro de Exteriores, con su historial, está esto más que cantado, salvo que "palabras mayores" lo remedien.

ienso:


----------



## Tocqueville (14 Jun 2018)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> Venga, arriba este hilo, que ya estamos más cerca.
> 
> Si, como parece, Borrell será Ministro de Exteriores, con su historial, está esto más que cantado, salvo que "palabras mayores" lo remedien.
> 
> ienso:



A ello va.


----------



## MrMaster (7 Jul 2018)

Los terroristas de los atentados de Barcelona planeaban una masacre con un camión bomba | Cataluña

"El plan se truncó porque los terroristas no tenían el carnet correspondiente. Unos días antes habían alquilado un camión de gran tonelaje, que exige un permiso de tipo C. Cuando el 16 de agosto fueron a recogerlo descubrieron que el carnet B que poseían no era suficiente y tuvieron que improvisar, tal y como publica hoy La Vanguardia. En lugar del camión, tres furgonetas. Una de ellas, la Fiat Talento que causaría tanta sangre en la Rambla.
El plan inicial era llenar el camión con las bombonas de butano acumuladas durante meses en la casa que ocupaban en Alcanar y con parte de los explosivos. El historial de búsquedas en internet, recuperadas por los investigadores, revela que los miembros del comando se interesaron por discotecas populares, por el siguiente partido del Barça en o por la Sagrada Familia.
Las pesquisas también han permitido saber que la célula llevaba un par de meses preparando el explosivo, pero no en un único lugar. Los preparativos comenzaron en un piso en Ripoll que los Mossos ya han localizado. El sitio, dentro de un bloque habitado, se les quedó pequeño y el olor empezó a alertar a los vecinos. Fue entonces cuando decidieron trasladarse al laboratorio en la casa de Alcanar, donde después morirían dos de los miembros del comando.Los investigadores están seguros de que, pese a no depender de manera acreditada del Estado Islámico,* la célula recibió consignas de algún dirigente terrorista afincado en Europa, alguien que les aconsejó durante el proceso y les dio el valor para seguir adelante tras la explosión*. Los grupos internacionales de trabajo han realizado varias detenciones en los últimos meses. El trabajo sigue."

_________________________________________________________________

Pedro Sánchez se reúne en secreto en Moncloa con George Soros, el mayor especulador del mundo | Última hora Pedro Sánchez

George Soros. Sánchez se reúne en Moncloa con el magnate de Wall Street

PEDRO SÁNCHEZ SE REÚNE CON GEORGE SOROS EN LA MONCLOA, MIENTRAS LOS MASS MEDIA GUARDAN SILENCIO

"PEDRO SÁNCHEZ SE REÚNE CON GEORGE SOROS EN LA MONCLOA, MIENTRAS LOS MASS MEDIA GUARDAN SILENCIO"


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (1 Ago 2018)

Tamos, tamos mas cerca.
El Rajoy le pasa el poder al figurin (que guapo es y que bien le queda todo), sin convocar elecciones. Y que mas da si son todos de la misma cuerda?
El figurin, con la ayuda del coletin (tambien de la misma cuerda), pues prosiguen con la labor.
Barco de refugiados con pagas en destino que no quiere nadie? Me lo quedo yo.
Y efecto llamada al canto.
Que no se acuerda nadie de Franco, ni de la memoria historica? Pues nada lo desenterramos y distraemos al personal y asi se tragan las patatas con pan con mas alegria, porque por fin se hara justicia.
Se habla que lo fusilaran cuatro millones de veces, para asegurarse que lo matan bien, no sea que resucite.
En politica de genero, pues ya se ve, mas ministras y sucedaneos que son mas bien sucedaneas, que ministros. Y a partir de ahora las mujeres que no quieran denunciar y atenerse a las ventajas de la ley de violencia de genero, que no se preocupen que no tendran ni que ir a declarar. El Ken, sus ministras, sus ministros homosexuales y el otro (si es que es otro y no es otra), denunciaran por ud., y le mandaran la paga a casa-
Mientras tanto, siguen saliendo noticias, que siempre estuvieron ahi pero que antes no convenia airear, pero ahora si para desprestigiar a la monarquia, y que se implante una republica bananera. No es que me importe una mierda a mi la monarquia o la republica, pero bueno, para que vean por donde va el asunto.
En politica territorial, pues nada tenemos pacto con nacionalistas y a pactar con catalanes y vascos para partir españa en mil pedazos. Porque claro si ya no hay monarquia que sirva de falsa union pues todos querran ser independientes como los catalanes y los vascos. 
Continuara..............


----------



## MrMaster (12 Ago 2018)

Los Mossos hallaron datos del imam en Alcanar horas antes del 17-A | Cataluña

Los Mossos no reseñaron en ese informe de hechos que tuvieron constancia de que el imam estaba relacionado con la explosión de la casa de Alcanar la misma noche en que se produjo. De hecho, según ese informe, destacan que fue después de los atentados, «durante la tarde» del día 17, cuando localizan un documento de Instituciones Penitenciarias a nombre de Es Satty. Es más, vuelven a mencionarle en el relato de hechos el día 18 de agosto, después de encontrar una cartera con «diversa documentación» y entre ella localizan un NIE -documento de identidad de extranjeros- a nombre del imam. Es Satty tenía antecedentes penales por tráfico de drogas, además de haber sido investigado en Europa por su presunta vinculación al terrorismo yihadista y ser relacionado con algunos detenidos por el 11-M.

---------------------------------------

El extraño &apos;error&apos; de los Mossos sobre Es Satty | Opinión

Es más, tras la explosión de la casa de Alcanar (Tarragona), producida 16 horas antes del ataque terrorista en Las Ramblas, los Mossos ya manejaron el nombre Es Satty como uno de los fallecidos mientras manipulaban los explosivos que pretendían utilizar para provocar una masacre aún mayor tres días después, el 20 de agosto. Esa noche, los Mossos constataron que la matrícula de la furgoneta encontrada en Alcanar era la misma con la Es Satty intentó introducir en España 120 kilos de hachís en enero de 2010, siendo detenido por al Guardia Civil, juzgado y encarcelado dos años después. Y sin embargo, en aquel primer informe enviado al juez Fernando Andreu (curiosamente no en los siguientes) los Mossos negaron que Es Satty tuviese antecedentes con la Justicia española, indicando que su nombre no parecía en los archivos policiales.

-----------------------------------------------

Dos yihadistas se empadronaron en el chalé de Alcanar en 2016

Los dos terroristas fueron atendidos por una trabajadora social del Consejo Comarcal del Montsià, en Alcanar, que visitó la base central de los yihadistas con una compañera. Ambas comprobaron que el domicilio no disponía de muebles, maleta ni ropa. Los yihadistas encontraron la vivienda que ocuparon por internet, entre los inmuebles que subastaban los bancos, y se instalaron a su manera. Se engancharon a la luz de un vecino, que también les suministraba comida.

Los dos yihadistas que abrieron camino en el chalé de Alcanar fueron Younes Abayaaqoub, el conductor de la furgoneta que embistió contra la multitud en Las Ramblas de Barcelona; y Youssef Aalla, el primer joven radicalizado por el imán de Ripoll y quien falleció en la explosión del chalé.

El testimonio conjunto de los vecinos de la urbanización describe una intensa actividad durante el último año, en cierto sentido clandestina, con muchas entradas y salidas. Un vecino asegura que los habitantes del chalé accedían en muchas ocasiones por la noche y portando mochilas, ya fuera en vehículo o andando desde los campos de alrededor. Otro llegó a observar al mismo tiempo a doce personas.

Uno de los testigos relató que en torno a diciembre de 2016, la primera vez que vio a los ocupantes del chalé, observó cómo descargaban unas cinco o seis bombonas de butano. Le pareció extraño, pero no le dio importancia. Otro expresó que la primera vez que vio a las personas que ocupaban el chalé fue en marzo de 2017. Se refirió a cuatro jóvenes marroquíes y apuntó que utilizaban varios vehículos.


----------



## MrMaster (12 Ago 2018)

El entorno &apos;fantasma&apos; de la célula del 17-A | Cataluña

Uno de los terroristas detenidos y único superviviente de la explosión en el chalet de Alcanar, Mohamed Houli, alimentó la existencia de ese entorno fantasma. El 11 de septiembre, cuando no llevaba ni un mes encarcelado en la prisión de Alcalá Meco (Madrid), pidió reunirse con un funcionario al que confesó nuevos datos. Hasta entonces los había ocultado por «miedo» a que le sucediera algo a su familia, precisamente, a manos de los supuestos colaboradores de su grupo. Ese día Houli, de 21 años, amplió de manera notable el número de personas conectadas con la célula de Ripoll.

El terrorista basó sus datos en una conversación que escuchó en Alcanar entre los tres miembros más activos de la célula: Younes Abouyaaqoub, Youssef Aalla y Mohamed Hichamy. Según su versión, mencionaron a «dos hombres» que acompañaban siempre al imam y que «mandaban» por encima del religioso. Sin poder identificarlos, aseguró que solían «hacer viajes a Francia y Bélgica» y aportaban dinero para financiar los atentados.


----------



## MrMaster (13 Ago 2018)

Tres altos cargos de los Mossos se vieron con la CIA antes de los atentados del 17-A

Los Mossos d’Esquadra tenían constancia de que, el verano del pasado año, se iba a producir un atentado terrorista de graves consecuencias. Así lo evidencian los movimientos dentro del cuerpo durante las semanas previas al 17 de agosto, fecha en que un comando yihadista perpetró la masacre en la Rambla. Durante los días posteriores, tanto el entonces presidente de la Generalitat, Carles Puigdemont, como el consejero de Interior, Joaquim Forn, y el director de los Mossos d’Esquadra, Josep Lluís Trapero, negaron que tuviesen constancia de esta posibilidad y afirmaron que jamás habían tenido contactos con la CIA. Esta afirmación resultó ser falsa, ya que ‘El Periódico de Cataluña’ publicó días más tarde el correo enviado por los norteamericanos a los Mossos el día 25 de mayo avisando de esa posibilidad. Pero los responsables políticos catalanes conocían todos los detalles y los ocultaron a la Policía española y a la opinión pública.

El cúmulo de despropósitos en la prevención de atentados es solo superado por la capacidad de la Administración catalana de falsear la realidad. *Según ha podido confirmar El Confidencial, el 12 de junio del año pasado, solo unos días después de recibir el aviso de los norteamericanos, Trapero envió a Washington a tres de sus hombres para recibir más detalles sobre los posibles atentados. A la capital norteamericana se desplazaron el comisario jefe de Información, Manel Castellví, el inspector Lluís Paradell y el sargento Daniel Canals. Los tres regresaron en el vuelo UA-140, que salió a las 17:45 del aeropuerto Dulles International de Washington, y aterrizaron en El Prat a las 7:45 del 16 de junio.*

Los viajantes no son unos cualquiera. Los tres son del área de Inteligencia. Castellví es el comisario jefe de Información que en noviembre pasado pidió el pase a segunda actividad. Según confirman fuentes internas del cuerpo a este diario, posteriormente sus superiores le convencieron de que retirase esta petición. Una retirada de primera fila coincidía con la aplicación del artículo 155 y, por ende, con el control de los Mossos por parte de dirigentes supuestamente menos comprometidos con la independencia. Paradell, por su parte, era responsable del Área Central de Análisis. Esta área se divide en dos ramas: Análisis Estratégico y Análisis Operativo. Canals era el responsable de Análisis Estratégico.

Fuentes de los Mossos consultadas por El Confidencial se negaron a dar su versión de los hechos. Pero eso no exime al cuerpo catalán de responsabilidad y de maniobrar a espaldas de los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, además de manipular los hechos y de mentir ante la opinión pública alegando que no conocían la realización de los atentados y que no habían tenido contactos con servicios de Inteligencia extranjeros.

El relevante dato del viaje a los Estados Unidos de la cúpula de la Brigada de Información demuestra que no solo el Gobierno catalán tomó en consideración el aviso del mes de mayo sobre acciones terroristas en la Rambla sino que conoció de primera mano todos los detalles, contrariamente a lo que luego dijeron públicamente los responsables de la Generalitat. Además, se llevó a cabo una campaña en las redes sociales, en que el independentismo trata de criminalizar al Gobierno español y al CNI argumentando que el imán de Ripoll estaba a sueldo de los servicios de Inteligencia españoles, que la CIA había alertado a España de que se preparaba el atentado, que los Mossos no fueron avisados (la alerta de la CIA fue, precisamente, a los Mossos) y que el fin último de que se cometieran los atentados era provocar que el Ejército ocupase Cataluña y no permitir el referéndum del 1 de octubre. Una campaña, en resumen, de desinformación total, orientada a crear confusión, de manera similar a otras llevadas a cabo en los últimos años contra el Estado español


----------



## MrMaster (16 Ago 2018)

Los socialistas y los nacionalistas han formado un contubernio terrorista que lleva actuando en España desde el 11M. 
Sus objetivos son un cambio de régimen que les permita perpetuarse en el poder, para adoctrinar en el sectarismo y manejar el dinero.

Los Mossos negaron a la Policía información clave sobre los atentados del 17-A | Cataluña

Las fuentes consultadas revelan que tras la explosión producida en el inmueble de Alcanar se localizaron numerosos documentos y otras pruebas que no fueron compartidas con la Policía en los momentos iniciales decisivos de la investigación, hecho que pudo haber cambiado el devenir de los acontecimientos que se produjeron después. En este sentido, las citadas fuentes destacan la imposibilidad que tuvo este cuerpo policial del Estado -experto en atentados terroristas- para acceder a la casa y conocer el contenido del material intervenido, ya que los Mossos les negaron el acceso, según confirmaron estas fuentes.

Precisamente, a raíz de los papeles encontrados en la vivienda, *un agente de la policía autonómica contactó con Younes Abouyaaqoub en la mañana del 17 de agosto, horas antes de que arrollara con una furgoneta a viandantes en las Ramblas, matando a 14 personas e hiriendo a 130.* La Policía Nacional no supo de este contacto telefónico hasta que tuvo acceso al teléfono móvil de Abouyaaqoub y revisó las llamadas entrantes registradas, en el marco del procedimiento de investigación policial seguido para reconstruir los pasos de los autores de los atentados.

----------------------------------

Forn quiere evitar homenajes el 17-A para no perjudicar su estrategia de defensa

Las entidades independentistas pretenden homenajearles por su papel tras los atentados yihadistas del 17 de agosto del año pasado –cuando eran los máximos responsables de la policía catalana– pero ellos quieren evitar ser los protagonistas.


----------



## Renato (16 Ago 2018)

MrMaster dijo:


> Los socialistas y los nacionalistas han formado un contubernio terrorista que lleva actuando en España desde el 11M.
> Sus objetivos son un cambio de régimen que les permita perpetuarse en el poder, para adoctrinar en el sectarismo y manejar el dinero.
> 
> Los Mossos negaron a la Policía información clave sobre los atentados del 17-A | Cataluña
> ...



Contubernio del que forma parte el PP al menos desde el 2008. Yo diría más, el único partido que no pertenece al régimen 11-M era UPyD y por eso desapareció al ser estrangulado financieramente.


----------



## capitan anchoa (16 Ago 2018)

Buenas, estoy leyendo esto y hay una cosa que no me cuedra, meto la dirección http://www.atocha11m.com/ en el Internet Wayback Machine y me sale solamente que hay capturas de la Web, el 5 de Mayo de 2.004 y sale así, sin contenido, ni dominio registrado:

Atocha11m.com - Madrid Holidays Tourism

Luego avanzo a la inmediata siguiente fecha y me sale un intento de redirección a SERIIE que es la Web que se ve en las fotos del primer mensaje, osease, no veo pruebas (por lo menos en el Internet Wayback Machine) de que la Web existiera antes del 11 de Marzo de 2.004. Ya ahi me debería salir la foto de la fresa pero es un flash que no está capturado.


----------



## MrMaster (17 Ago 2018)

Las víctimas del 17-A denuncian que el &apos;procés&apos; las dejó "en segundo plano" | Cataluña

"Víctimas del atentado denunciaron que la tensión política que se desató en Cataluña al calor del referéndum ilegal de autodeterminación del 1 de octubre escasas semanas después de la acción terrorista los relegó a un «segundo plano»."


Según los socialistas y los nacionalistas el terrorismo y el asesinato, es hacer politica.
Todo por el bien común...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (25 Ago 2018)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Buenas, estoy leyendo esto y hay una cosa que no me cuedra, meto la dirección http://www.atocha11m.com/ en el Internet Wayback Machine y me sale solamente que hay capturas de la Web, el 5 de Mayo de 2.004 y sale así, sin contenido, ni dominio registrado:
> 
> Atocha11m.com - Madrid Holidays Tourism
> 
> Luego avanzo a la inmediata siguiente fecha y me sale un intento de redirección a SERIIE que es la Web que se ve en las fotos del primer mensaje, osease, no veo pruebas (por lo menos en el Internet Wayback Machine) de que la Web existiera antes del 11 de Marzo de 2.004. Ya ahi me debería salir la foto de la fresa pero es un flash que no está capturado.



El registro del dominio lo tienes en el primer post de este hilo. A mí me parece más que certificado lo que se lee en los comentarios: *enfrentamiento entre el dueño de la web y del dominio con la administradora de la página que descubrió el asunto*. Lo tienes en spoiler en el *post 5 de este hilo*. Me consta que se aseguraron de que todo eso era cierto y tenían la documentación correspondiente.


ienso:


----------



## MrMaster (18 Nov 2018)

MrMaster dijo:


> Han fracasado en el golpe. Pero amenazan con consecuencias.
> 
> Vandalizan una estatua de Cristobal Colón en Nueva York con un enigmático mensaje - RT
> 
> ...



«Genocida» y «pedófilo»: Colón, enemigo público número uno del revisionismo

"El especial de* Netflix* se ha estrenado el mismo mes en el que Los Ángeles decidía quitar una estatua de Colón de uno de los parques de la ciudad. Todo, pocas semanas después de que muchas ciudades y condados de EE.UU. suprimieran Columbus Day, un festivo en todo el país desde principios del siglo XX en coincidencia con el 12 de octubre, y lo reemplazaran por el Día de los Pueblos Indígenas. En EE.UU., el revisionismo histórico es una tendencia en alza en organizaciones indigenistas, en el discurso de la corrección política del *progresismo estadounidense *y hasta en el mundo del entretenimiento."

Como no pudieron destruir España empezaron una campaña contra los símbolos españoles a nivel mundial. 

Lo adelanté hace mas de un año. RT también se olió algo...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (17 Oct 2019)

Pone los pelos de punta, viendo lo que estamos viendo, leer esto en el artículo que se cita:


*"Os avisamos de que en Atocha, el 11-M, será (o fue, da igual) masacrada España (por lo de Spain en el centro), lo que conllevará la facilidad de abrir un boquete al disparar desde el suroeste, dañando el sureste, separando a Cataluña destrozada, y recogiendo los beneficios el País Vasco, al tiempo que se da paso a los Estados Unidos de Iberia y lo que era España (SPAIN) se convierte en una cruz de cementerio coronada por un ramo de violetas".*


Bueno, pues como estamos en plena faena de lo que se anunciaba aquí, y como han desaparecido las imágenes que enlazó el OP, Tocqueville, lo reproduzco aquí para que la historia no se deforme, al menos para los burbujos que lo vean.



*11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN. Por Dosydos*














*Bienvenido al futuro de los Estados Unidos de Iberia desde la web atocha11m.com que ya existía el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004.

Ante la situación de España, el independentismo catalán y otros asuntos, subimos a portada este artículo de 2004. ¡Qué duro es ver andar los caminos marcados y avisados, sin que nadie haya movido un dedo para impedirlo! (Paz Digital, 16-09-2012).



11-M. WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN

Dosydos*

Paz Digital, 2004. *WELCOMEFUTURE United States of Iberia. SPAIN.* Este texto formaba parte de la imagen presentada en la web *atocha11m.com, cuyo dominio ya estaba registrado el mismo 11-M de 2004*; aparecía *una fresa representando a España y Portugal, con una Cataluña separada y destrozada, un País Vasco verde y el resto de la Península masacrada; una cruz con un ramo y el BIENVENIDO AL FUTURO DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBERIA* (en inglés), nos sorprendía.


Las imágenes que van a ver a continuación corresponden a algunas de las capturas que hicimos en Paz Digital de lo que era un *gif animado*. La página www.atocha11m.com nos presentaba esa impactante imagen en movimiento recién sucedido el 11-M. Las imágenes que aparecen más abajo son algunas de las “tomas fijas ” de esa imagen dinámica…


Comprobábamos, entonces, que el dominio atocha11m.com estaba registrado y activo el mismo día 11 de marzo de 2004 _(ver más abajo los datos del registro)_; ¿cuándo lo había solicitado su propietario para estar registrado ya el mismo 11-M? Trasládese el lector mentalmente al año 2004, en marzo, y recuerde lo que se tardaba en tener activo un dominio después de registrarlo y alojarlo.


Lo sorprendente de las imágenes no solo es lo que se podría relacionar con la masacre del 11-M, por lo impactantes y/o por su coincidencia en el nombre de la web, el del dominio y los terribles hechos que estábamos viviendo en España, sino que también nos llamó la atención, precisamente, la sugerencia de algo que *podría ser (también) una información para el futuro*, un mal augurio -¿o a sabiendas, dado el acierto de todo lo demás que refleja el hecho en su conjunto?-; se vislumbraba en la imagen una especie de amenaza latente (¿o una consigna o clave?), que, partiendo del corazón de España (fresa) en Atocha 11-M, llevaría a unos Estados Unidos de Iberia en los que Cataluña se separaría previamente, el resto de España quedaría masacrada, con ataques en otros puntos (tal vez se sugiera la entrada de un “disparo” por el Suroeste, afectando al Sureste, saliendo por Cataluña) y dejando los beneficios de todo el “espectáculo” en un Verde País Vasco.


La España separada y masacrada, y con implicaciones de Portugal (por lo de Iberia), un estado federal que incluya a Portugal nos viene a la mente como si de un hecho onírico se tratara. Podría ser todo esto el producto de un cúmulo de casualidades, al que tan acostumbrados no tienen en España; pero no debemos descartar las posibilidades de que un visionario (¿o no?) “viera” (¿o avisara?) los sucesos del 11-M y sus consecuencias hasta el extremo de tener el mismo 11-M registrado el dominio atocha11m.com. De tener continuación lo que la “visión” podría representar, y, si no nos equivocamos en la interpretación, Cataluña podría salir muy malparada; preferimos inclinarnos –ante el acierto de la imagen animada sobre lo que ahora estamos viviendo- por creer que es una simple casualidad entre lo onírico y la realidad. Pero la justicia debería investigarlo.


Se pueden hacer muchas “lecturas” de la imagen, su ubicación y su entorno, pero creemos que una muy simple y resumida podría ser ésta:


"Os avisamos de que en Atocha, el 11-M, será (o fue, da igual) masacrada España (por lo de Spain en el centro), lo que conllevará la facilidad de abrir un boquete al disparar desde el suroeste, dañando el sureste, separando a Cataluña destrozada, y recogiendo los beneficios el País Vasco, al tiempo que se da paso a los Estados Unidos de Iberia y lo que era España (SPAIN) se convierte en una cruz de cementerio coronada por un ramo de violetas".

 
Dejamos a los lectores de Paz Digital las otras muchas interpretaciones de la “escena” y de los hechos; para ello lean más abajo los datos sobre el registro del dominio aludido (observen que welcomefuture.com es a su vez otro dominio relacionado con atocha11m.com, pero diferentes) y observen las capturas de algunas de las imágenes que formaban la animación que, evidentemente, ya ha desaparecido.

*Observen los datos que Paz Digital obtuvo en marzo de 2004, y que indican que el 11-M ya estuvo registrado el dominio* (¿cuándo se solicitó?).

_*atocha11m.com - El dominio esta actualmente registrado.*

Registrant:
hector lopez-berges (ATOCHA11M-COM-DOM)
wellcomefuture.com
wfuture.com, Salamanca 37008
Spain
doubleyourfuture.com


mrsdominio@yahoo.es
Domain Name: ATOCHA11M.COM
Status: PROTECTED
Administrative Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888
Technical Contact, Zone Contact:
hector lopez berges
mrsdominio@yahoo.es
libreros 53, 3, a
salamanca, Salamanca 37008
Spain
699868888


Record last updated on 31-Mar-2005.
Record expires on 11-Mar-2006.
*Record created on 11-Mar-2004*.
Domain servers in listed order:
Name Server: dns1.wellcomefuture.com
Name Server: dns2.wellcomefuture.com_

Del dueño de esa página web sabemos que se hacía llamar (con verdad o no) Héctor López Berges y que decía estar en Salamanca. De un tal Héctor López Berges (éste sí, real) sabemos, entre otras cosas (que no citaremos ahora), que se presentó a las elecciones 2004 en Salamanca por Ciudadanos en Blanco como número 3 de la lista electoral; iba en el mismo distrito que el actual Ministro Caldera.


De las imágenes que Paz Digital capturó del gif que aparecía en la página web atocha11m.com, registrada y ya activa el mismo once de marzo de 2004, seleccionamos éstas:

































Pero esto no es todo.


Como recordará el lector, tras la masacre de los trenes de Madrid, el 3 de abril de 2004 se produjo en Leganés el atentado de los “suicidados” (en el que dicen que murió el GEO Torronteras); entonces, el gobierno local (PSOE) convocó una manifestación; se manifestaron en Leganés todos los partidos de la “cuerda” socialista, junto con los artistas del “Hay motivo” y, en general, asistieron a la manifestación los marxistas-leninistas y anarquistas del “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”.


En la cabecera de la manifestación estaban los vecinos del edificio en el que se produjo el “suicidio”, también estaba la entonces futura vicepresidenta del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega; el entonces secretario de Organización del PSOE, José Blanco; el secretario general de la Federación Socialista Madrileña, Rafael Simancas; la portavoz del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Trinidad Jiménez; el alcalde de Leganés, José Luis Pérez Ráez; y el de Getafe, Pedro Castro; el secretario general de UGT, Cándido Méndez, etcétera...


En la pancarta de cabecera se leía: "Por la paz, no al terrorismo".


Los carteles que llevaban los manifestantes, producto de imprenta, llevaban la palabra 'PAZ' y eran idénticos a los que, por “magia espontánea”, llevaron los “espontáneos” del 13-M para protestar ante la sede del PP y llamar criminal a Aznar y asesinos a todos los del PP, a sus votantes, a sus simpatizantes y a todos los españoles que no comulgaran con el “Todos contra el PP”, “Caminar separados, golpear juntos”, "Hay motivos"...


Hasta aquí, en lo que respecta a Leganés, fue conocido por los interesados en saber sobre la masacre del 11-M y sobre lo relacionado con ella.


Pero fueron menos los que prestaron atención a otras pancartas significativas a efectos de investigación –que sepamos, solo informábamos de esto desde Paz Digital-. En la manifestación por los atentados del 11-M y por los “suicidios” de la calle Martín Gaite, en Leganés, había una enorme pancarta en la que se leía:

*WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM*






Desde Paz Digital, recuperamos una vez más esta información, que quizá pueda ser útil a los que buscamos la verdad del 11-M para que los asesinos terminen en la cárcel en vez de estar libres para seguir matando, y tal vez sirva también para otros más que posibles juicios sobre el 11-M (ya que el presente juicio solo trata de una parte de la masacre, en relación con los acusados conocidos hasta ahora). Mantenemos, hoy como entonces, que los interesados en que la verdad del 11-M se conozca, pero sobre todo los relacionados con la Justicia, deben investigar los sucesos que aquí señalamos y que apuntan a que *alguien, que estuvo representado en la manifestación de Leganés con una pancarta portada al menos por dos personas, tenía el dominio atocha11m.com el mismo día de la masacre y en su página web se veía a España masacrada y formando los Estados Unidos de Iberia.*

_*
Dosydos

Puede ver el vídeo de CNN+ en el que se ve la pancarta de WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM haciendo clic en el siguiente enlace. Si desea bajar el vídeo, en el mismo enlace, haga clic botón derecho, “guardar destino como”.*_

Vídeo manifestación Leganés con pancarta WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM, cuyo dominio estaba registrado y activo el once de marzo de 2004

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AQUÍ FECHA MÁXIMA EN LA QUE SE PUDO RESERVAR EL DOMINIO* WWW.ATOCHA11M.COM


Otegi quiere saber, o de cómo el PSOE gana contra ETA la batalla del 11-M | ametralladora
_
"El símbolo del 11-M consiste en que el 11-M del año anterior España propone la invasión de Irak. En ese momento, en 2003, no había ninguna amenaza emitida por Al Qaeda (las que hay son posteriores). Se escogió la fecha del 11-M para que los atacados (el PP políticamente, los españoles físicamente) comprendieran que la amenaza-ultimátum iba en serio.


Que la fecha del 11-M fue elegida con anterioridad lo indica una página web que apareció en internet el mismo 11-M, (registrado el dominio por tanto, según los *plazos del ICANN,* *al menos 48 horas antes*, es decir, *como muy tarde el 9 de marzo de 2004*) y que se llamaba www.atocha11m.com."_
-------------------------------------------------

*ÍNDICE DE ARTÍCULOS SOBRE EL 11-M

[HILO OFICIAL 3] 11-M. Lo que callan los vendelibros y vendeperiódicos. Índice en actualización permanente.*

------------------------

Otro hilo más *censurado*, de tantos. Y un hilo de especial relevancia en estos momentos.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Oct 2019)

JoseII dijo:


> Desde el 11M
> 
> PSOE, España, nación de nacionaes, federallismo asimetrico,......
> PP, no seasi malos chicos, portaros bien,..., mas dinero para que os contenteis.
> ...



Y se te olvida decir que Cs ha apostado siempre por el federalismo, aunque se oculte (decirlo lo han dicho, pero los medios no lo sacan. A mí me sorprendió una vez cómo en una noticia hablaban de "los federalistas" respecto al PSOE y "los otros" respecto a Cs, cuando Cs ha dicho públicamente creer en el federalismo o en los Estados Unidos de Europa).

¿Qué opinas de VOX? ¿Lo harán desaparecer?


----------



## Peritta (18 Oct 2019)

Federalismo... asimétrico, claro. A ver si se van a creer los de Murcia que son iguales a los catalanes, o los de Extremadura igual de importantes que los eusko-vascos.
De la primohermandad entre gallegos y asturianos no voy a decir nada porque todo lo tienen en Gallego o en Bable y no me entero. Pero con que Andalucía se mantuviera unida unos añitos más, ya se daban con un canto en los dientes los de Sevilla.
Por aquí parece que quieren separar a Castilla de León y tienen idealizados a los comuneros ésos cuando éstos eran en realidad los retrógrados, los conservadores o los fachas, aunque a día de hoy no sepa yo _mu_ bien qué significa dicha palabreja.

-Manolito, ya está bien de videojuegos: ¡a cenar!.
-Mamá facha.

Pero que sepáis hermosos míos que si queréis explicar todo este rollo, si es que queréis echarle la culpa a Langley, tenéis que mirar a las Canarias. Pero con mucho cuidao que todo el que va para allá vuelve casao.
Los gringos le tienen echado el ojo desde lo del Maine. Y luego mira lo que hicieron en Filipinas después.

Agüíta que avisaos váis. Os váis a quedar helaos. Váis a conocer el pelete ése aunque la temperatura no baje de 20º como en Puerto Rico.
Alguien vendrá que bueno me hará -dice el proverbio godo.

Putos insurrectos decía el tío Jose María que estuvo en aquella guerra por él y por su hermano.
Adiós Morro adiós La Habana, adiós castillo de Tares. Adiós Calle de la Bomba, paseo de militares.

Sí, parece que los que se llevan más apuestas en la porra de este hilo son los carolingios ésos.
Por los de gringos hay pocas apuestas aunque me he leído el hilo en diagonal, pero el que hizo -o difundió, que no sé- la foto de la "Mochila de Vallecas" (10 Kg de peso y pasó desapercibida en el IFEMA, ya ves tú, que era a donde se llevaban las pertenencias de los muertos-mataos, que no accidentaos (colaterales al fin y al cabo -dice el gilipollas de la prensa). Con razón nadie se hacía responsable de su custodia más allá de 10 minutos y estuvo más 4 horas desaparecida, lo que dura una procesión de las largas; o éso nos contaron) era un conocido espía de los gringos o de la embajada gringa.

Y todo tras un cambio de turno en la comisaría de Vallecas.

-Joer, casi me pringo -se le oyó decir al patrullero Romerales cuando dejó el servicio.

Yo, la verdad, he cambiado tantas veces de opinión que no sé si poner los tres euros de la porra en el Kremlin o en La Habana, o en Langley o en el Elíseo. Eliseo francés, naturalmente, aunque ésto sea un juego de palabras. Pero la última vez que aposté, aposté a autoría interna más que extranjera. Vamos, que quienes pergeñaron y ejecutaron ésto no están en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas mu remotas. Miau.

Bueno, miau fue lo que dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo, aunque en realidad era sabuesa -las hembras, que cuando nosotros queremos ir ellas ya han ido y han vuelto dos o tres veces- pero no llegó viva al juicio ni a las pruebas periciales que se hicieron en el 2007. Pero ésa, según su cuidador, olía hasta la metenamina.

No te digo ná y te lo digo tò.


Por ahí tengo un hilo (que no he abierto yo, pero que los esbirros del Calópez mandaron a Conspiraciones tras pasarlo por Temas Calientes a poco que me dio por escribir por allí) donde cuento lo que me parece a mí. Putas elucubraciones desde un teclado ná más. Pero, joder, si no informan estoy en mi derecho de elucubrar cabrones. Hasta la tercera o cuarta página no aparezco yo.

¿Que pensáis que fue el 11-M?

Bueno, a lo mejor es la quinta o la séptima. Pero las últimas postas suelen ser mías, que los de la omertá (hombría) no se les volvió a ver el pelo, que estaban acatando -ya ves tú la hombría- la ley del silencio ésa.

Bendito País de Porteras.

Se abre porra señores.

Bueno, si mueven este hilo a Conspiraciones, lo mismo no, que se nos aparece el Jesús Lo Dijo y será peor.

Calópez cabrón, si no sabes por qué les mides a tus esbirros los costillares con el "gato de nueve colas" de la marina británica del XVIII, ten por seguro que ellos sí.

Que son mu cabrones.



_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## JoseII (19 Oct 2019)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y se te olvida decir que Cs ha apostado siempre por el federalismo, aunque se oculte (decirlo lo han dicho, pero los medios no lo sacan. A mí me sorprendió una vez cómo en una noticia hablaban de "los federalistas" respecto al PSOE y "los otros" respecto a Cs, cuando Cs ha dicho públicamente creer en el federalismo o en los Estados Unidos de Europa).
> 
> ¿Qué opinas de VOX? ¿Lo harán desaparecer?



Si, si VoX sigue por sus fueros le harán desaparecer, lo que pasa que ahora no pueden, los indepes se han quitado la careta y la gente no indepe empieza a no tragar.

VoX va a sacar muchos votos en Quatarluña,..., después de las elecciones le harán el vacio o le sacaran una foto a alguno de ellos con liguero y coca.

Ahora mismo VoX es el único que tiene claro que esto es un golpe de estado y un plan trazado, desde hace mucho.

La rana y la cazuela, ni mas ni menos.
El arból y las nueces de Arzallus.

En ambos casos hay que actuar con determinación y protitud para apagar el fuego de la cazuela y echar agua fria, y en el segundo liarse a tiros de sal con los que mueven el arbol y con los que recogen las nueces evitar que las puedan vender .

PSC debe ser expulsado del PSOE pero PSOE = PSC desde que pusieron a ZP en lugar de Bono


----------



## Tocqueville (19 Oct 2019)

Subimos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 Oct 2019)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (11 Mar 2022)

ANDA COOOOÑO COMO EN SANDY HOOK


----------



## Francotirador Wali (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## MrMaster (16 Dic 2022)

Hilo profético


----------



## Negroponte (18 Dic 2022)

Y seguimos remando con buen ritmo hacia esa profecia de autocumplimiento.


----------

